# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Info ou intox ? L'invasion de la Sude par les migrants (vido) et les dsordres qui en dcoulent

## aeiou

Salut,

Je viens juste de voir cette vido:



Je ne comprend pas le sudois. Quelqu'un peu confirmer la traduction ?

----------


## Zirak

Euh, j'espre que c'est une blague, c'est de l'anglais pas du sudois...

Sinon des bouts de chiffres et extraits d'articles sans aucune source, a mlange des faits (les viols dans les festivals) en accusant les migrants alors qu'il n'y a aucun preuve, dj un migrant qui vit dans un camp, comment il lache 80, 100 ou plus euros pour se payer l'entre d'un festoche ?  ::aie:: 

Et puis bon, diffuse par Dreuz TV (je te laisse chercher qui sont ces gens, et leur objectivit sur la question).


C'est exactement le mme genre de discours que l'on trouve sur les rseaux sociaux, promulgu par des gens trs  droite, ou comme des mecs comme Menard. 

Paris une zone de guerre ? Merde, mme en France on n'est pas au courant. Une confirmation les parisiens ? Vous avez besoins d'une tenue camo et d'une arme automatique pour aller bosser ?  ::mouarf:: 

Et aprs a gueule contre la loi sur les fake news...


Edit : en cherchant un peu sur le net, et notamment sur les sites de stats de la Sude, on se rend compte que tout a, c'est du bullshit, sachant qu'en plus il y a des petites particularits,  savoir qu'en Sude, la dfinition du viol est beaucoup plus large que dans d'autres pays, ou d'autres petites subtilits de ce genre :




> Sur son site, le gouvernement sudois prcise aussi que si une femme dclare avoir t viole tous les jours de lanne par son mari, alors la police enregistre 365 dclarations de viols et non pas une seule. Ceci explique aussi certains carts entre pays.

----------


## aeiou

> j'espre que c'est une blague


Je suis dsol. Non.




> c'est de l'anglais pas du sudois


A 4 minute 56 il y a un mec grad qui parle. Je ne reconnais pas la langue anglaise ni sa lgitimit. Mais je trouve trange que des pouvoir publique adopte ce genre de discourt... Aprs les attentat sur paris, au info, on nous incitais a sortir en masse aller boire un verre sur les terrasses de caf pour leur montr con a pas peur... Donc je suis tonn, et je vous demande votre avis puisque vous semblez vous intresser au mensonge a la polmique a la politique
Pareil, si il y a des personne arabophone qui peuvent dmentir...

Perso je connais des violeur et assassin, rassur vous il sont en prison, sauf un qui est maintenant en HP (j'tait en primaire avec eux) on a grandi ensemble on  reut la mme ducation. Alors leur explication de culture diffrente j'y crois pas trop, surtout qu'ils avais de l'argent. Sa mre lui donnait 200 tout les samedi soir pour allez en boite de nuit, audit cabriolet, une chane en or avec laquelle tu aurais pu attach ton vlo... Je ne leur trouve aucune excuse... mme pas la drogue...





> Paris une zone de guerre ?


Je te laisse responsable de tes propos. Pour ma part je vois normment de militaire en arme. Ca met dans l'ambiance... L't dernier j'ai vu un mec press en voiture klaxonn le kangoo des militaire(vigipirate). Ils lui on bloqu la route et 3 hommes armes a la main sont descendu en mme temps du kangoo. Ca rassure: klaxonn en ville est interdis...




> Et puis bon, diffuse par Dreuz TV (je te laisse chercher qui sont ces gens, et leur objectivit sur la question).


Ho non ! Aprs, grace au cookie il vont me proposer ce genre de vido pendant 1 secle. J'ai dj donn avec Soral... Mais j'avoue que grace a lui j'ai pris conscience de ce qu'est la propagande. Qu'a mon niveau je ne peu pas comprendre la politique. Par ce que je n'ai pas toute les info. et une analyse est inefficace puisque ces gens la jouent sur plusieurs tableau

----------


## ManusDei

Le macaron est en tout cas bien celui de la police sudoise.
https://www.google.fr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Mais dreuz quoi...

----------


## Zirak

> Le macaron est en tout cas bien celui de la police sudoise.


Ouep, mais en cherchant un peu sur le net, on trouve des articles disant que ces mmes policiers se sont plaints que leurs rponses ont t montes / dcoupes et que les questions qu'on leur a pos, n'taient pas les mmes que celles prsentes dans le reportage.


Les mthodes et la propagande habituelle d'extrme-droite quoi.

----------


## Buffet_froid

Mme _Le Parisien_ fait de la propagande d'extrme-drote ! Aucun respect !

----------


## Zirak

> Mme _Le Parisien_ fait de la propagande d'extrme-drote ! Aucun respect !


Je ne sais pas si c'tait de l'humour ou non, mais tu dmontres une fois de plus un manque de nuance et une incomprhension de ce que l'on dit, si ce n'est pas le cas. 

Il y a d'autres positions intermdiaires entre dire qu'il ne se passe jamais rien avec les migrants, et leurs mettre tous les maux du monde sur le dos sans aucune preuve...

Ce n'est pas parce que je dnonce cette "propagande" que pour autant, je pense qu'aucun migrant n'a jamais rien fait de mal... 

Dans le cas de ton lien, le parisien ne fait pas cette propagande d'extrme droite, ils annoncent un fait, vido  l'appui (apparemment, je n'ai pas encore regard la vido), donc  moins que dans ta vido, ils accusent les migrants de tous les vols / meurtres / viols sur Paris, cela n'a encore une fois, rien  voir.

----------


## aeiou

Je rejoins Zirak, la vido de Arnault Chne semble brute sans montage ni commentaire, mais pour moi elle ne peu pas constitu une preuve de l'tat de la situation.
Il y a un amalgame entre migrant et rfugier( cf: convention de Genve). Dans le 20minutes j'ai pu lire que c'tait en majorit des saoudiens et des syriens; que les Femmes et enfants tait hberg en priorit et que les homme clibataire tait "livr a eux mme". Ce-ci expliquerai pourquoi nous ne voyons qu'en majorit des jeunes homme dans la pleine force de l'age. J'ai aussi pu lire que l'augmentation de cette "population" tait du a la fermeture de Calais.
J'ai lu un tmoignage qui disais en substance que  les force de l'ordre( CRS) avais pour mission de les cantonn a cette endroit.

Sur lepoint.fr, ils sont qualifi de rfugier; sur le parisient ,de migrants. Mme en allant sur place, je serrai incapable de vrifier.

En tant mauvaise langue, on pourrais appel ca un vivier, non ? De la main d'oeuvre pas chre, rsistant et qui ne se plain pas.

C'est peut etre la mme chose en sude... ou pas.

----------


## Grogro

Info ET intox en mme temps, c'est d'ailleurs comme cela que l'on forge les meilleures intox. Il y a du vrai et du faux mlang, et du vrai exagr par sensationnalisme, beaucoup de "cherry picking" galement. Comme  Cologne o les agresseurs n'taient pas des migrants syriens mais des maghrbins.  

Il faut garder  l'esprit que la Sude est un pays peu peupl qui n'a jamais t un pays d'immigration. C'est une volont politique qui a moins de 15 ans, et qui a provoqu des flux migratoires particulirement intenses et rapides (appel d'air encore une fois), dans un pays  la natalit trs faible qui n'a pas une culture de l'immigration comme la France ou le Royaume-Uni.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a un amalgame entre migrant et rfugier


En fait c'est encore pire que a, le mot "migrant" ne devrait pas du tout tre utilis a devrait tre "clandestin".
Tous les rythrens, soudanais, afghans, etc, sont l illgalement.

Un migrant c'est quelqu'un qui entre lgalement en ayant fait toute la paperasse et en s'tant fait contrler.
Normalement tu ne laisses pas entrer n'importe qui sur ton territoire, a peut tre dangereux.

En Allemagne il y a eu une campagne #120db, des femmes parlaient de l'augmentation du nombre de viols du aux clandestins en Allemagne.
Mais en fait a venait d'un partie politique...
C'est peut tre pas des femmes qui ont lanc le truc  la base.

----------


## Zirak

> En fait c'est encore pire que a, le mot "migrant" ne devrait pas du tout tre utilis a devrait tre "clandestin".
> Tous les rythrens, soudanais, afghans, etc, sont l illgalement.
> 
> Un migrant c'est quelqu'un qui entre lgalement en ayant fait toute la paperasse et en s'tant fait contrler.


C'est moyennement a.




> Le migrant, selon la dfinition de lONU, est une personne ne dans un pays et qui vit dans un autre pays pour une dure suprieure  un an, quelles quen soient les raisons. Cest une catgorie gnrale  laquelle appartiennent notamment les rfugis, mais aussi les tudiants trangers ou les travailleurs venus dautres pays, par exemple. Un rfugi est une personne force de quitter son pays  cause dune crise politique majeure : guerre, violences ethniques. Il est dabord demandeur dasile, le temps que sa situation soit tudie et, sil correspond aux critres de la Convention de Genve de 1951 sur les rfugis, il obtient alors le statut de rfugi.
> 
> La Convention de Genve tablit que la personne doit tre perscute  titre individuel dans son pays ou tre expose  titre individuel  un risque fort de perscution. Cette notion dindividualisation est importante, car elle implique que chaque demandeur dasile doit apporter la preuve quil est directement menac. En clair, il ne suffit pas de venir dune zone de guerre pour se voir attribuer automatiquement le statut de rfugi.
> 
> Beaucoup de pays comme le Soudan, notamment, sont  lorigine de flux mixtes, politiques et conomiques : la situation politique y est minemment instable, et la situation conomique est catastrophique  en partie  cause des violences politiques. Difficile dans ces conditions de distinguer le migrant purement conomique du rfugi. Il arrive dailleurs rgulirement que des demandeurs dasile dont la requte a t rejete ne fassent pas lobjet de mesures de retour dans leur pays dorigine, car celui-ci est jug trop dangereux


Le fait qu'ils soient entrs illgalement n'a rien  voir, le changement d'appellation dpend de "pourquoi" ils sont l.

Un mec peut entrer illgalement dans le pays, faire une demande d'asile, obtenir le statut de rfugi, et au bout d'un an, il sera considr comme un migrant.

----------


## fredinkan

> C'est moyennement a.


En fait, et c'est pour a que je l'avais mentionn dans un autre sujet du forum que les erreurs ou mauvaises interprtations donnent du grain  moudre  certains trolls.

Grogro nous dit:




> Comme  Cologne o les agresseurs n'taient pas des migrants syriens mais des maghrbins.



Ce sont donc bien des migrants. Qu'ils soient syriens ou maghrbins ce n'est pas qqch qui ressort de la vido.

Vous faites une erreur d'interprtation (par prcipitation de rponse.. et oui je sais vous m'aviez dj dit que vous n'avez pas forcment le temps de tout corriger) justement entre rfugis et migrants.
Ce genre d'erreurs nourrissent malheureusement les trolls.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Je ne sais pas si c'tait de l'humour ou non.


Moi non plus.
C'tait  la fois ironique et srieux, tout dpend du point de vue.
Plus il y a de migrants, plus "l'extrme-droite" fera de la "propagande", ce qui est logique, et je ne crois pas que combattre les "fake news"  ce sujet soit la premire ni la meilleure des stratgies  mettre en oeuvre.
Et pourtant, c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit : il y a un incendie, mais on va dnigrer et punir les gens qui crient trop fort au feu plutt que d'appeler les pompiers (en mme temps, vu que le proprio est pyromane...).

----------


## Grogro

> Ce sont donc bien des migrants. Qu'ils soient syriens ou maghrbins ce n'est pas qqch qui ressort de la vido.
> 
> Vous faites une erreur d'interprtation (par prcipitation de rponse.. et oui je sais vous m'aviez dj dit que vous n'avez pas forcment le temps de tout corriger) justement entre rfugis et migrants.
> Ce genre d'erreurs nourrissent malheureusement les trolls.


Tu as d'autant plus raison que j'ai pens "rfugis syriens" et crit "migrants". 




> Un mec peut entrer illgalement dans le pays, faire une demande d'asile, obtenir le statut de rfugi, et au bout d'un an, il sera considr comme un migrant.


Jusqu' la crise des rfugis, qui commence en Italie ds la chute de Khadaffi, 90% des immigrs clandestins taient entrs lgalement sur le territoire franais. Et y taient rest aprs expiration d'un titre de sjour. Ce qui peut arriver facilement, que l'immigrant soit, ou non en tort, avec les dlices et les caprices de l'administration franaise. J'ai eu le cas rcemment d'un ami marocain, vivant en France depuis 20 ans, travaillant et payant ses impts depuis des annes, et bien plus intgr que n'importe quelle racaille de banlieue devenue franaise par droit du sol. L'administration a refus de traiter son dossier  temps, son titre de sjour a expir, licenci par son entreprise dans la foule (qui ne pouvait lgalement plus le garder). Une fois qu'il s'est retrouv momentanment "sans papiers", et sans emploi, bizarrement son dossier a t rgularis dans la foule. Chacun en tirera les conclusions qui s'imposent.

----------


## Zirak

> Et pourtant, c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit : il y a un incendie, mais on va dnigrer et punir les gens qui crient trop fort au feu plutt que d'appeler les pompiers (en mme temps, vu que le proprio est pyromane...).


Sauf que l'analogie ne fonctionne pas, dans le cas de la vido sur la Sude, ce sont des gens qui crient trop fort au feu, sans tre capable de dire o il a lieu, son ampleur, et qui l'a vraiment allum (et si il est vraiment allum en fait), bref, qui hurlent au feu dans tout le pays alors qu'en fait, il s'agit peut-tre seulement d'un simple feu de chemin voir de rien du tout, puisque l'on ne sait pas faire la corrlation entre les deux choses.

Et en l'occurrence, pour le cas de cette vido sur la Sude, on est capable de dire que non, il n'y a pas de trs gros incendie, cela ne signifie pas qu'il n'y aura jamais d'incendie, ou qu'il n'y a mme jamais l'ombre d'un dpart de flamme, il y a bien entendu l'quivalent de quelques barbecues de temps en temps, car migrants ou pas, mme dans la population autochtone il y a des pyromanes, et qu'il y a aussi quelques pyromanes chez les migrants, comme dans tous les autres populations, mais rien de l'ampleur de ce qui est annonc dans la vido.  ::): 


@Grogro : Oui je ne dis pas que le systme est parfait, ou quoi que ce soit dans ce genre, je prcisais juste les termes  Ryu car comme l'a rappel Fredinkan, que cela soit les gens ou les mdias, on emploi rarement les bons.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Jusqu' la crise des rfugis, qui commence en Italie ds la chute de Khadaffi, 90% des immigrs clandestins taient entrs lgalement sur le territoire franais. Et y taient rest aprs expiration d'un titre de sjour. Ce qui peut arriver facilement, que l'immigrant soit, ou non en tort, avec les dlices et les caprices de l'administration franaise. J'ai eu le cas rcemment d'un ami marocain, vivant en France depuis 20 ans, travaillant et payant ses impts depuis des annes, et bien plus intgr que n'importe quelle racaille de banlieue devenue franaise par droit du sol. L'administration a refus de traiter son dossier  temps, son titre de sjour a expir, licenci par son entreprise dans la foule (qui ne pouvait lgalement plus le garder). Une fois qu'il s'est retrouv momentanment "sans papiers", et sans emploi, bizarrement son dossier a t rgularis dans la foule. Chacun en tirera les conclusions qui s'imposent.


En mme temps, c'est logique: la France (mtropolitaine) n'est frontalire que de pays dont les rsidents (lgaux) peuvent lgalement immigrer en France. Faire Algers-Marseille  la nage, ce n'est pas vident, hein. Pendant longtemps l'immigration clandestine concernait surtout Mayotte et la Guyanne, pour des raisons qui devraient tre vidente. Mais de plus en plus la France est confronte au mme problme que le Royaume-Uni, c'est--dire des fluxs clandestins en provenance de pays d'o l'immigration est lgale. Pour la France, c'est en provenance d'Italie et d'Espagne (pour le Royaume-Uni, en provenance de France).

Ce qu'a cit Zirak  propos des rfugis est particulirement pertinent: parce qu'au sens de la convention de Genve, quelqu'un qui veut aller de l'Italie  la France ne peut pas demander l'asyle en France (l'Italie est un pays sr, enfin pour l'instant du moins). Il est vident que ces fluxs sont motivs au moins en partie par une recherche de la meilleure situation conomique. A voir aussi, les "rfugis" qui se voient accorder l'asyle dans les pays moins riches de l'UE, et qui prfrent redevenir des sans-papiers (par exemple: https://www.irishtimes.com/news/worl...ries-1.2887565).

----------


## BenoitM

> En fait c'est encore pire que a, le mot "migrant" ne devrait pas du tout tre utilis a devrait tre "clandestin".
> Tous les rythrens, soudanais, afghans, etc, sont l illgalement.


Euh non se sont bien des migrants vu qu'ils ont quitt/fuit leurs pays.
Se sont peut-tre aussi des clandestins ca tu n'en sais rien vu que tu ne connais pas leurs statuts  :;): 

Et on peut-tre migrants/clandestins en mme temps mais le principale et qu'on oublie souvent de rappeler c'est que se sont des tres humains qui n'ont pas forcment choisi l o ils sont ns!




> Mais de plus en plus la France est confronte au mme problme que le Royaume-Uni, c'est--dire des fluxs clandestins en provenance de pays d'o l'immigration est lgale. Pour la France, c'est en provenance d'Italie et d'Espagne (pour le Royaume-Uni, en provenance de France).


Euh c'est encore quoi cette nerie?  ::roll:: 




> Ce qu'a cit Zirak  propos des rfugis est particulirement pertinent: parce qu'au sens de la convention de Genve, quelqu'un qui veut aller de l'Italie  la France ne peut pas demander l'asyle en France (l'Italie est un pays sr, enfin pour l'instant du moins).


Alors il faut laisser la charge des rfugiers uniquement aux pays frontalier de la Syrie...
Sinon ca s"appelle la solidarit et aid les autres pays qui ne sont pas plus responsable que d'autre  supporter le flux de migrants qui fuit leur pays

----------


## Buffet_froid

Le terme "migrant" est un terme de novlangue (comme le "vivre-ensemble") dvelopp  travers le discours mdiatique il y a 4 ou 5 ans.
Sous Sarkozy, on parlait beaucoup de "sans-papiers", et avant, d'immigrs, de clandestins, d'expatris...
On peut toujours jouer sur les mots, les statuts et les motions.
Quoi qu'il en soit, "migrant" est parfaitement en phase avec la libre-circulation des individus-marchandises au sein du village global de la socit ouverte : dracins, hors-sol, sans attaches. La mascotte de la Commission Europenne, en quelques sortes. Un nomade attalien en classe  fers.

Quelques tudes de donnes dmographiques tendraient  appuyer une tendance de grand remplacement semi-gnocidaire... mais a, faut pas trop en parler, parce que c'est d'extrme-drote, komplotiste, et haineux de surcrot (oeuf-jambon-fromage).

Le rve de tout tre humain normalement constitu, ce n'est pas de migrer, mais de s'enraciner.
Construire une vie qui a un sens, fonder une famille, transmettre sa force de travail, oeuvrer pour la communaut et vieillir paisiblement entour de ses proches (vous verrez, bientt, les dingos de Bruxelles vous facturerons votre euthanasie).
Donc la meilleure des solidarits, c'est d'expliquer  ces gens qu'ils n'ont rien  esprer en Europe.
Les peuples europens n'ont pas plus choisi l o ils sont ns et ne sont pas plus responsables de la misre du monde (et encore moins des catastrophes lybiennes et syriennes, provoques au nom de la Dmocratie !).

----------


## Madmac

> Euh non se sont bien des migrants vu qu'ils ont quitt/fuit leurs pays.
> Se sont peut-tre aussi des clandestins ca tu n'en sais rien vu que tu ne connais pas leurs statuts 
> 
> Et on peut-tre migrants/clandestins en mme temps mais le principale et qu'on oublie souvent de rappeler c'est que se sont des tres humains qui n'ont pas forcment choisi l o ils sont ns!


Et ta charit est-elle affect par les gens qui en sont victimes: Les femmes qui sont violes par des bandes, les types qui tentent de protger leur petite amie et qui se prennent un coup de couteau. Les petits vieux que l'on retrouvent torturs dans leur appartement. Votre nouvelle conception de l'humanisme, il est  chier. Mais j'imagine que c'est plus simple de prtendre que tout va pour le mieux et de fermer les yeux sur la ralit.

J'avais une stat sur les prisons suisses qui indiquait un occupation de 60% par les musulmans. Pour un population de moins de 15%, je trouve que c'est trs inquitant.

Connaissez-vous cette fille 


Elle vivait en Angleterre. Mais  14 ans, une bande de MIGRANT la kidnapper, violer, forcer  se prostituer, tuer. Afin elle fut dpec, cuisin et vendu sous forme de repas dans un restaurant. Une histoire vraiment trs chouette.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...rant-2003.html

Ou l'histoire des violeurs de Rotherdam, Un autre belle exemple des bnfices de la diversit. Un monde ou les policiers refusent de faire des enqutes de peur de passer pour islamophobes. Encore une belle histoire d'amour, de viols, de torture, ert de pdophilie. 

Le scandale des viols de *1400 femmes* anglaises de souche  Rotherham (Grande-Bretagne) par des gangs de Pakistanais a montr une nouvelle fois la chape de plomb mdiatique et politique qui sabat sur les agressions sexuelles racistes et anti-blanches.
https://fr.novopress.info/174183/rot...gerald-pichon/

Et apparement, les autorits n'ont toujours pris les mesures
 Le plus grand scandale de viols collectifs sur mineurs de lhistoire du Royaume-Uni  : les autorits ont-elles ferm les yeux ? louverture dune enqute indpendante demande
http://www.fdesouche.com/969497-le-p...dante-demandee

Et pourquoi pensez-vous qu'ils ont rien fait. Parce qu'ils savent qu'ils ont une guerre civile en suspend et qu'ils n'ont pas leur courage de crever l'abcs.

Ce vido a 5ans, Mais les gens ont prfr ignor la situation. Maintenant c'est la ralit de lEurope de l'ouest:lien_http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12x1q9

Alors les petits bout-de-choux.Vous pouvez continuer  le pas entendre le cri des victimes de ce drame et  croire que toutes ces nouvelles ne sont que de la propagande, mais le rveil sera trs trs pnible. Pour les plus lucides, il est temps de suivre un programme d'auto-dfense et de maniement d'armes.

----------


## BenoitM

Je n'ai jamais parler de fermer les yeux...

Au fait tout les Franais sont des pdophiles car il y a eu l'affaire Fourniret...

----------


## Zirak

> Au fait tout les Franais sont des pdophiles car il y a eu l'affaire Fourniret...


Ca n'a rien  voir !

Tant que c'est entre blancs, on a le droit de se voler / tuer / violer, a compte pas, car c'est entre nous, interdit de gnraliser comme ils le font pour le migrants !  ::aie::

----------


## Madmac

> Je n'ai jamais parler de fermer les yeux...
> .


Et bien dans ce cas, la conclusion logique est que cette propagande qui faisait la promotion de la repentance. Et cultivait la culpabilit vis--vis votre pass coloniale a eu et a encore beaucoup de prise sur toi. Parce qu'il n'y a rien de rationnel dans cette volont de vouloir protg des trangers qui considrent que vous tes des sous-hommes ou des exploiteurs de l'Afrique. Et de le faire, en plus, au dpend de votre scurit et celle de vos proches et de votre entourages.

Si les tres humains se sont regroups en clan, village, ville et pays. Ce n'est pas par fermeture, mais par ncessit de se protger. Cela n'a rien de philosophique, mais le rsultat d'impratif bien relle. Et l'absence de guerre en Europe et de tension a mouss votre sens de la prservation. Mais vous allez faire un rveil forc car plein de vos professionnels de la fonction publique  en prennent plein la gueule.  Je suis certains que la majorit de vous n'avez jamais considr la possibilit qu'un jour le recrutement de policiers et de pompier pourrait devenir un norme problme. Et bien c'est dj le cas dans le secteur de l'enseignement et des transports. Et sans changement de cap radical vous allez vous retrouvez dans des villes de coupe-gorges, Parce que la majorit des gens pensent que la paye est sans rapport avec les risques. Alors ils prfrent travaill dans des endroits plus normaux. Je ne crois pas que beaucoup de professeur aient envisager, au moment de leur choix de carrire, que les attaques  l'acide allaient devenir une possibilit dans leur travail. Ou mme celle de prendre un coup de couteau pour un oui ou pour un non. Conduire un bus a dj t un emploi peinard. Et maintenant ce travail est devenu un travail  risque lev !

Alors avant de vous proccupez du sort du reste de la plante, il serait peut-tre temps de commencer par regardez ce qu'il se passe dans votre pays. Charit bien ordonne commence par soi-mme !

----------


## Madmac

> Ca n'a rien  voir !
> 
> Tant que c'est entre blancs, on a le droit de se voler / tuer / violer, a compte pas, car c'est entre nous, interdit de gnraliser comme ils le font pour le migrants !


C'est surtout que cela dmontre lexistence d'un double standard. Soit ils ont le droit de critiquer notre civilisation et nous avons le droit de critiquer la leur. Soit aucun parti n'a le droit de le faire. Mais comme la censure n'est pas une valeur occidentale, seul la premire option est valable.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et cultivait la culpabilit vis--vis votre pass coloniale a eu et a encore beaucoup de prise sur toi. Parce qu'il n'y a rien de rationnel dans cette volont de vouloir protg des trangers qui considrent que vous tes des sous-hommes ou des exploiteurs de l'Afrique. Et de le faire, en plus, au dpend de votre scurit et celle de vos proches et de votre entourages.


J'ai rarement vu des Franais march des km  genoux pour se rependre de la culpabilit coloniale... Tu peux me dire combien tu en as crois?
J'ai rarement vu des personne me trait de sous hommes mais bon tu dois avoir plus d'exprience que moi... Ca t'es arriv combien de fois? 




> Si les tres humains se sont regroups en clan, village, ville et pays. Ce n'est pas par fermeture, mais par ncessit de se protger. Cela n'a rien de philosophique, mais le rsultat d'impratif bien relle.


C'est surtout  force de conqute, pas grand chose de naturelle la dedans.




> Et l'absence de guerre en Europe et de tension a mouss votre sens de la prservation.


C'est sur c'tait mieux quand on se tapait dessus.
Ah ce qu'il faudrait  ses petits jeune c'est une bonne guerre

Mon dieu ...




> Soit ils ont le droit de critiquer notre civilisation


Civilisation?
Ca veut dire quoi??
Ah oui que les Franais portent des brets...

Ma civilisation n'a surement rien  voir avec la votre  :;):

----------


## tanaka59

Le mlange des cultures et un doux euphmisme ... Dans certains pays vous avez une doctrine religieuse X ... si vous tes d'une religion diffrente c'est "va te faire foutre". Puis celui qui est pas content fini en gnral en prison ou au boulevard des allongs.

Bref on est peut tre mieux chacun chez soi  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Le mlange des cultures et un doux euphmisme ... Dans certains pays vous avez une doctrine religieuse X ... si vous tes d'une religion diffrente c'est "va te faire foutre". Puis celui qui est pas content fini en gnral en prison ou au boulevard des allongs.
> 
> Bref on est peut tre mieux chacun chez soi


Vu que le christianisme est religion du moyen orient va falloir virer un paquet de Franais  ::D:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ca n'a rien  voir !
> 
> Tant que c'est entre blancs, on a le droit de se voler / tuer / violer, a compte pas, car c'est entre nous, interdit de gnraliser comme ils le font pour le migrants !


Ce n'est pas le propos. Un blanc ne va pas violer une femme blanche en rcitant des versets du Coran et en la traitant de salope blanche, par haine religieuse et raciale. Avec les migrants, ce n'est pas de la "gnralisation" abusive que de constater qu'il y a un vrai problme de racisme et de ferveur religieuse.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce n'est pas le propos. Un blanc ne va pas violer une femme blanche en rcitant des versets du Coran et en la traitant de salope blanche, par haine religieuse et raciale. Avec les migrants, ce n'est pas de la "gnralisation" abusive que de constater qu'il y a un vrai problme de racisme et de ferveur religieuse.


Tiens encore un qui a crois la majorit des migrants

----------


## yildiz-online

> Un blanc ne va pas violer une femme blanche en rcitant des versets du Coran et en la traitant de salope blanche


Sachant qu'il est interdit de rciter le Coran en tant en tat d'impuret majeure (junnub), les 2 actions sont fortement incompatibles.

C'est un cas avr ou une supposition?

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas le propos. Un blanc ne va pas violer une femme blanche en rcitant des versets du Coran et en la traitant de salope blanche, par haine religieuse et raciale. Avec les migrants, ce n'est pas de la "gnralisation" abusive que de constater qu'il y a un vrai problme de racisme et de ferveur religieuse.


C'est toi qui est hors-propos. 

Le situation expose depuis le dbut du fil, c'est le fait de dire que suite  l'arrive des migrants, tous les crimes ont augments et sont tous imputables aux migrants sus-nomms, ce qui est faux et a t dmontr  plusieurs reprises. 

Oui certains migrants commentent des crimes, tout comme certains blancs, asiatiques, noirs, whatever. Mais non, tous les crimes ne sont pas du fait des migrants, c'est de cette gnralisation l dont je parlais.


Oui un blanc qui va violer une blanche, ne va pas la traiter de salope blanche, il va la traiter de salope tout court. Maintenant, si il viol une noire ou une femme musulmane, qu'en sais-tu qu'il ne la traite pas de salope noire, de sale musulmane (ou autre suivant sa couleur de peau) ?  Ah bah merde, comme d'hab, t'en sais strictement rien.

Il y a des blancs qui cassent de l'tranger, qui profanent des cimetires juifs, qui cassent du "pd", qui violent des femmes et des enfants et autres joyeusets, du coup tous les blancs sont des sales cons qu'il faut enfermer ou virer ailleurs ? Bizarrement, on ne voit jamais ceux qui critiquent les migrants tenir ce genre de propos, il est l votre foutu double standard. 


Et pour finir, en admettant que ce que tu dcris se produise, si c'est un problme de gnraliser les faits d'une poigne de mecs, aux plusieurs centaines de milliers qui sont arrivs en Europe depuis des annes. Il y a avait dj la mme haine des migrants  l'poque des italiens, des portugais, les noirs, les roms, les maghrbins, etc. etc.  Pourtant ils ne violaient pas tous des blanches en rcitant le Coran...





> C'est surtout que cela dmontre lexistence d'un double standard. Soit ils ont le droit de critiquer notre civilisation et nous avons le droit de critiquer la leur. Soit aucun parti n'a le droit de le faire. Mais comme la censure n'est pas une valeur occidentale, seul la premire option est valable.


Car dire que tous les migrants sont des criminels, c'est faire une critique de leur civilisation ? Sachant qu'ils viennent de diverses pays et ne sont pas tous musulmans, tu critiques quelle civilisation au juste ? 

Faut arrter de chercher des excuses bidons au bout d'un moment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un mec peut entrer illgalement dans le pays, faire une demande d'asile, obtenir le statut de rfugi, et au bout d'un an, il sera considr comme un migrant.





> Et on peut-tre migrants/clandestins en mme temps mais le principale et qu'on oublie souvent de rappeler c'est que se sont des tres humains qui n'ont pas forcment choisi l o ils sont ns!


Les mdias pourraient utiliser le mot "clandestin" parfois.
Ou au moins souligner le fait que certains migrants sont l illgalement pour le moment.
Dj qu'ils utilisent le mot "rfugi Syrien" pour parler d'rythren, de Soudanais et d'Afghans...

Il y a de la manipulation par les mots (dtruire un mot c'est dtruite l'ide qu'il y a derrire) :
 Rfugis ,  migrants  ou  clandestins  ? Les mots comptent



> Pour juger de lvolution des usages, nous avons constitu cette courbe sur Google Trend. O lon voit clairement la fin du mot clandestin au profit de migrant. Sans papiers se dirige aussi vers la dsutude et on peut parier sur une banalisation des mots rfugis ou exils sans prendre de risque.


L il y a un mme un article qui demande  ce qu'on arrte d'employer le terme "migrant illgal" parce que a pourrait crer de la xnophobie...
Immigrants illgaux, un terme  proscrire



> Il ne sagit pas ici de mobiliser la sympathie du public par sentimentalisme afin dexcuser des comportements illgaux. Il sagit plutt de contrecarrer la xnophobie qui salimente facilement du genre de terminologie comme immigrants illgaux.


Le mot "rfugi" est constamment utilis, alors que tous les gens qui sont venu n'auront pas ce statut.




> Au fait tout les Franais sont des pdophiles car il y a eu l'affaire Fourniret...


Ce n'est pas comparable, ce n'est un pas un gang de franais qui a fait beaucoup de mal.

Alors qu'il y a plein d'exemples de problme crer par une communaut trangre frachement arriv.
Dans l'histoire de France il y a toujours eu des trangers qui ont jou un grand rle.
Ces personnes taient intgr, ils voulaient participer au projet franais, ils n'ont pas gard leur ancienne communaut, ils ont fait parti de la communaut franaise.

L avec les migrants, on voit qu'il existe des guerres entre communauts.
Rixes entre migrants  Calais : quatre victimes entre la vie et la mort



> *Plusieurs rixes entre Afghans et rythrens ont eu lieu* jeudi aprs-midi  Calais. Quatre blesss, touchs par balle, sont entre la vie et la mort. Grard Collomb parle d'un degr de violence "jamais connu".


Certains articles parlent de rixe entre Afghans et Africains, ce qui est n'importe quoi, parce qu'il n'y a pas un grand sentiment Africain "Youpie on est tous frre", en Afrique il y a un truc appel "ethnie" et parfois dans le mme pays il y a des guerres entre communaut. (parce que les pays ont t divis n'importe comment)
LAfrique est-elle ronge par les guerres ethniques ?
Les pygmes, un peuple soumis  lesclavage
Vente de migrants noirs et esclavage en Libye en 2017 (Apparemment des africains vendent des africains)
Le racisme est trs prsent en Afrique, entre Africains

Aprs peut tre que les rythrens sont potes avec les soudanais, je sais pas.
Mais en tout cas tous les peuples d'Afrique ne s'aiment pas.
Alors peut tre que quand ils sont en dehors de leur continent ils oublient qu'ils ne s'aiment pas, mais des tensions doivent persister, en tout cas Africa United en Afrique a n'existe pas (quand t'es afro amricain a peut exister).
Tous les peuples du Moyen Orient ne s'aiment pas non plus.
Tous les peuples d'Europe ne s'aiment pas non plus.

On en parle pas dans les news officielles mais il y a eu des groupes de migrants qui ont commis des viols.
Mme sans migrants il y aurait des viols. (mais quelque chose me dit que si tu prends 100 000 afghans qui viennent d'arriver et 100 000 allemands, y'aura un peu plus de viols commis par le groupe afghan...)
Mais il faut reconnatre que des peuples ont des coutumes particulire :
Karza lgalise le viol au sein du mariage afghan



> quelques mois de l'lection prsidentielle, il vient de donner son feu vert  une loi qui lgalise le viol au sein du mariage et interdit aux femmes de sortir, de travailler ou de se rendre chez le mdecin sans autorisation de leur mari.


Dans le district de Nsanje, le viol des femmes est consacr par la tradition
rythre : viols, castrations, noyades lONU dnonce lenfer du rgime dIsaias Afewerki
Au Soudan du Sud, le viol et les exactions au quotidien




> Le rve de tout tre humain normalement constitu, ce n'est pas de migrer, mais de s'enraciner.


Pas pour les cosmopolites comme Jacques Attali "Un pays c'est un htel".
Quand tu fais partie de la super classe ultra riche, t'en as plus rien  foutre des racines.

===
L'immigration ne pose pas de problme quand les gens intgrent la communaut nationale.
Ce qui pose problme sont ceux qui forment une communaut  l'intrieur de la France.
 Rome, fais comme les Romains

Il faut faire des efforts d'intgration, il faut que les immigrs aiment la France et soit fier de ce pays, sinon c'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## Grogro

> Les peuples europens n'ont pas plus choisi l o ils sont ns et ne sont pas plus responsables de la misre du monde (et encore moins des catastrophes lybiennes et syriennes, provoques au nom de la Dmocratie !).


Et pourtant, ce sont les mmes peuples europens qui lisent systmatiquement les dirigeants va-t-en-guerre ou noconservateurs, ce sont les franais qui ont lu massivement Sarkozy, les anglais qui ont lu Cameron. Ce sont les mmes peuples europens qui gobent systmatiquement la propagande de l'Otan sur la Libye, la Syrie, l'Ukraine, sans le moindre recul ni le moindre esprit critique. Les mmes qui cautionnent _de facto_ lanantissement des nations qui contreviennent aux intrts gostratgique des USA (pas des ntres). Alors dresponsabiliser les peuples europens, qui sont aussi responsables des politiques agricoles du Nord, facteur de dstabilisation majeur du Sud ? C'est un peu vite battre en besogne. 

Quant au fameux plan Kalergi, j'y croirai le jour o j'en verrai une preuve formelle.

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai rarement vu des Franais march des km  genoux pour se rependre de la culpabilit coloniale... Tu peux me dire combien tu en as crois?


La totalit de la classe politique de gouvernement, et ce depuis le dbut annes 80 ? La totalit des technocrate ? L'intense propagande repentante et multikulti diffuse par l'cole, dans les livres d'histoire rcrits  des fins de lavage de cerveau ? 99% de la classe mdiatique jacassante ? 

Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est qu'ici on ne parle jamais des peuples europens, mais bien de leurs lites politique et mdiatique.




> Civilisation?
> Ca veut dire quoi??
> Ah oui que les Franais portent des brets...


Mais tu ne connais mme pas la dfinition d'une civilisation ? Ou la notion mme est taboue pour toi,  l'image des "indignistes" qui ont tent de diaboliser l'cole des annales ? 

Alors pour ta culture, lire Fernand Braudel : 
https://www.amazon.fr/Grammaire-civi...sap_bc?ie=UTF8
https://www.amazon.fr/Lidentit%C3%A9...9+de+la+france

----------


## Zirak

> La totalit de la classe politique de gouvernement, et ce depuis le dbut annes 80 ? La totalit des technocrate ? L'intense propagande repentante et multikulti diffuse par l'cole, dans les livres d'histoire rcrits  des fins de lavage de cerveau ? 99% de la classe mdiatique jacassante ?


Sans vouloir parler  la place de BenoitM, je pense qu'il parlait de franais "du peuple". 

Ceux que tu cite l, c'est principalement une histoire de com' plus qu'une relle repentance (surtout que sachant de quand datent les faits, ils auraient de toutes faons du mal  se repentir d'un truc qu'ils n'ont pas commis et dont ils ne sont pour rien). C'est juste de la com' pour faire plaisir aux descendants de ceux qui l'ont subit.

C'est aussi con pour eux de se "repentir" qu'aux descendants des autres, de demander cette repentance (mme si la France se "repent", cela ne changera pas les faits, et ne changera pas la situation actuelle non plus, tout a, c'est de la branlette intellectuelle).

----------


## Grogro

Oui il va de soit que la repentance n'a rien de sincre pour la classe jacassante, c'est simplement comme tu le dis un plan de comm' bien huil et surtout une stratgie de longue haleine pour diviser pour mieux rgner afin de casser les classes populaires. Monter les ethnies les unes contre les autres.

Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un hasard si l'immigration massive et continue commence en Europe de l'ouest juste aprs les mouvements sociaux des annes 60, qui avaient vu l'union des travailleurs et des tudiants, contre l'oligarchie. Cela ne veut en aucun cas dire qu'il faut prendre au srieux les dlires de "grand remplacement" de l'extrme droite. Aller chercher quelques millions d'immigrs, c'est suffisant pour liquider la classe ouvrire, mais cela ne peut en aucun cas "remplacer" une population de 60 millions d'habitants jugs insuffisamment dociles. L'extrme droite est,  ce titre, la cl de voute du systme permettant de crer des boucs missaires  la chane.

----------


## Invit

> Sachant qu'il est interdit de rciter le Coran en tant en tat d'impuret majeure (junnub), les 2 actions sont fortement incompatibles.
> 
> C'est un cas avr ou une supposition?


Sans tre d'accord avec les propos de dpart, je trouve quand mme cette rflexion compltement grotesque...
En gros, tu peux violer si tu rcites pas le coran ?...

Je pense que cette religion interdit de faire du mal  son prochain non ? Donc le coup de "interdit de rciter"...  ::weird:: 

Les divers attentats qu'on a vu en France ou ailleurs, ils se revendiquaient de cette religion et on a bien dit, qu'ils n'avaient rien compris  cette religion, non ? Donc je pense que les "interdits" pour ces gens l, ils s'en moquent totalement... 

C'est propre  chaque religion, il n'y aurait jamais aucun criminel chez les religieux vu que c'est crit, interdit, dict, etc...




> Sans vouloir parler  la place de BenoitM, je pense qu'il parlait de franais "du peuple". 
> 
> Ceux que tu cite l, c'est principalement une histoire de com' plus qu'une relle repentance (surtout que sachant de quand datent les faits, ils auraient de toutes faons du mal  se repentir d'un truc qu'ils n'ont pas commis et dont ils ne sont pour rien). C'est juste de la com' pour faire plaisir aux descendants de ceux qui l'ont subit.
> 
> C'est aussi con pour eux de se "repentir" qu'aux descendants des autres, de demander cette repentance (mme si la France se "repent", cela ne changera pas les faits, et ne changera pas la situation actuelle non plus, tout a, c'est de la branlette intellectuelle).


En l'occurence, Grogro a raison... Que le franais "du peuple" soit pour ou contre, le gouvernement lu dcide pour lui...
Et actuellement, il ne fait pas bon dire l'inverse... On critique mme les autres pays qui ne le font pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela ne veut en aucun cas dire qu'il faut prendre au srieux les dlires de "grand remplacement" de l'extrme droite. Aller chercher quelques millions d'immigrs, c'est suffisant pour liquider la classe ouvrire, mais cela ne peut en aucun cas "remplacer" une population de 60 millions d'habitants jugs insuffisamment dociles.


Aprs plusieurs dcennies a peut avoir un petit impact quand mme....
Les gens qui viennent de pays comme le Niger, le Burundi, le Mali, la Somalie, on un peu la culture de faire 6 enfants par couple.

Le taux de fcondit des franais de souche, est plus faible.

----------


## Zirak

> En l'occurence, Grogro a raison... Que le franais "du peuple" soit pour ou contre, le gouvernement lu dcide pour lui...
> Et actuellement, il ne fait pas bon dire l'inverse... On critique mme les autres pays qui ne le font pas...


Ce n'est pas parce que le gouvernement fait de la com', que je suis oblig de me sentir concern.

Au final, ceux qui critiquent cette "repentance bobo gauchiste", c'est juste une excuse de plus pour dverser leur fiel. On a d'un ct le gouvernement qui fait de la com' sans le penser rellement, et de l'autre le peuple a qui cela en frle une sans toucher l'autre, alors elle a bon dos la repentance, mais dans les faits,  part ceux qui la critiquent, tout le monde s'en fou.

Bien sr que ce qui s'est pass  l'poque, c'tait moche, et il ne faut pas pour autant oublier ou minimiser les faits, mais non, je ne me sens pas responsable, et je n'ai jamais vu personne ressentir cela.






> Les gens qui viennent de pays comme le Niger, le Burundi, le Mali, la Somalie, on un peu la culture de faire 6 enfants par couple.


...

C'est surtout que dans ces pays, il n'y a pas ou peu de contraception, qu'il y a beaucoup de mortalit infantile, etc etc. 

Donc les familles trs nombreuses, c'est surtout vrai  la 1re gnration qui arrive, mais une fois que les enfants ont grandi ici, ils n'ont pas forcment eux aussi 6 enfants hein.

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas parce que le gouvernement fait de la com', que je suis oblig de me sentir concern.
> 
> Au final, ceux qui critiquent cette "repentance bobo gauchiste", c'est juste une excuse de plus pour dverser leur fiel. On a d'un ct le gouvernement qui fait de la com' sans le penser rellement, et de l'autre le peuple a qui cela en frle une sans toucher l'autre, alors elle a bon dos la repentance, mais dans les faits,  part ceux qui la critiquent, tout le monde s'en fou.
> 
> Bien sr que ce qui s'est pass  l'poque, c'tait moche, et il ne faut pas pour autant oublier ou minimiser les faits, mais non, je ne me sens pas responsable, et je n'ai jamais vu personne ressentir cela.


C'est peut-tre que de la com, n'empche qu'ils s'expriment au nom des franais...

Si on coutait rellement le peuple sur ce sujet, je pense que la majorit sortirait ta dernire phrase... Et on arrterait un peu de nous casser les noix avec a...

----------


## Grogro

> Donc les familles trs nombreuses, c'est surtout vrai  la 1re gnration qui arrive, mais une fois que les enfants ont grandi ici, ils n'ont pas forcment eux aussi 6 enfants hein.


Ils font plutt entre 2 et 3 enfants en moyenne, entre 3 et 4 pour les subsahariens, contre 1  2 enfants en moyenne pour les franais de souche (qui n'existent pas, c'est bien connu). Avec, en France tout du moins, une part importante de mariages mixtes, ce qui est significatif pour des populations qui sont trs fortement endognes. Ce qui dmontre les capacits d'intgration et d'assimilation de la France. Ah ces franais de souche htro cisgenre blancs si horriblement et ataviquement racistes d'aprs la propagande officielle et qui se marient avec des trangers.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Sans tre d'accord avec les propos de dpart, je trouve quand mme cette rflexion compltement grotesque...
> En gros, tu peux violer si tu rcites pas le coran ?...
> 
> Je pense que cette religion interdit de faire du mal  son prochain non ? Donc le coup de "interdit de rciter"...


Ce qui est grotesque c'est justement un amalgame de concepts antinomiques.
Ce sont des migrants, mais sont-il musulmans, pratiquants, tu en dduis que oui parce que "ils rcitent le Coran"

C'est bien cette association qui me fait peur, parce que de 1, elle n'a aucun sens, on ne rcite pas le Coran sans tre pur, c'est une base que tout musulman connait, quelque chose cloche donc dans cette histoire, et de 2, que sans la moindre rflexion elle semble accepte malgr son absurdit.

Ma question est donc lgitime, est ce que ceci est une vrit ou une rumeur? 

Si c'est une vrit, alors il sera temps de s'interroger et de condamner, mais avant cela, ne crois-tu pas qu'il est important de se poser des questions sur l'authenticit?

----------


## tanaka59

Arrtez de mettre la charia avant lhbreu  ::ptdr::   ::aie:: 

Sacrs cathodiques !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> elle n'a aucun sens, on ne rcite pas le Coran sans tre pur, c'est une base que tout musulman connait


On a dj dit plusieurs fois que les terroristes ne sont pas musulman !
Ce sont des nouveaux converti, certains ne connaissaient rien au coran quelques mois avant l'attaque (et mme pendant l'attaque).

Tuerie d'Orlando : Omar Mateen, "100% gay", aurait voulu se venger



> C'est un tmoignage qui vient clairer l'enqute sur la tuerie d'Orlando, *revendique par l'Etat islamique*, sous un nouveau jour. Un homme, disant avoir partag un temps la vie d'Omar Mateen, affirme en effet que l'Amricain d'origine afghane aurait agi par vengeance envers la communaut homosexuelle qui frquentait le Pulse. Dans la nuit du 11 au 12 juin dernier, Omar Mateen a fait irruption dans ce club gay d'Orlando, en Floride, et tir sur la foule, faisant 49 morts.


Bon alors l vu l'article on dirait que a n'a rien a voir avec la rligion et qu'aprs l'EI est venu rcuprer le truc.

Attentat de Nice : le sidrant profil du terroriste



> Mari et gendre violent, amateur de femmes et d'hommes... La personnalit trouble du tueur au camion se prcise.
> (...)
> Les noms de nombreuses conqutes fminines, mais aussi masculines, ont t identifis dans son tlphone portable. La plupart d'entre elles ont t auditionnes, et notamment un homme de 73 ans, prsent comme le principal amant de celui que Daech a dcrit comme un de ses soldats dans sa revendication, samedi.  Ce terroriste peut tre qualifi d'obsd sexuel au regard des auditions de ses diffrent(e)s partenaires, commente un proche de l'affaire.


L a marche peut tre mieux pour soutenir mon propos.

Souvent les terroristes sont des anciens dlinquants.
J'imagine que si tu suis la religion musulmane t'essaies de ne pas tre un dlinquant.

Il parait que l'Arabie Saoudite finance des mosques radical en Europe, depuis de dcennies.
C'est peut tre un des facteurs de conversation.
Le problme serait le Wahhabisme peut tre ?

En tout cas il y a forcment des types qui cherchent des dlinquants et qui les transforment en terroriste.
Les terroristes qui se revendiquent de l'islam sont l'ennemi de l'islam.
Ce sont des attaques sous faux drapeaux quelque part.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sachant qu'il est interdit de rciter le Coran en tant en tat d'impuret majeure (junnub), les 2 actions sont fortement incompatibles.
> 
> C'est un cas avr ou une supposition?





> Ce qui est grotesque c'est justement un amalgame de concepts antinomiques.
> Ce sont des migrants, mais sont-il musulmans, pratiquants, tu en dduis que oui parce que "ils rcitent le Coran"
> 
> C'est bien cette association qui me fait peur, parce que de 1, elle n'a aucun sens, on ne rcite pas le Coran sans tre pur, c'est une base que tout musulman connait, quelque chose cloche donc dans cette histoire, et de 2, que sans la moindre rflexion elle semble accepte malgr son absurdit.
> 
> Ma question est donc lgitime, est ce que ceci est une vrit ou une rumeur? 
> 
> Si c'est une vrit, alors il sera temps de s'interroger et de condamner, mais avant cela, ne crois-tu pas qu'il est important de se poser des questions sur l'authenticit?


Ce n'est pas un mais des milliers de cas avrs. Le temoignage d'une survivante. Alors comme tu l'as dis toi-mme il faut s'interroger et condamner, et le temps de le faire tait plutot hier, quand on a laiss ces millions de personnes trs croyantes entrer dans nos pays. 

Ta question tait bien lgitime, au passage. 

Nos prdecesseursje parle pour la gaucheont longtemps saign (oui, au sens propre) pour dlivrer nos pays du christianisme. En terre d'islam, nos camarades saignent toujours (encore une fois, au sens propre) parce que leur combat pour dlivrer leurs pays de la religion n'est pas encore gagn. Je pense par exemple  l'UGTT et  la gauche Tunisienne, qui a subi tant de violences islamistes au moment de la "rvolution".

Accessoirement, ce qui est interdit en tat de _junub_, c'est la prire. Toucher le "saint" Coran est permis.




> C'est toi qui est hors-propos. 
> 
> Le situation expose depuis le dbut du fil, c'est le fait de dire que suite  l'arrive des migrants, tous les crimes ont augments et sont tous imputables aux migrants sus-nomms, ce qui est faux et a t dmontr  plusieurs reprises. 
> 
> Oui certains migrants commentent des crimes, tout comme certains blancs, asiatiques, noirs, whatever. Mais non, tous les crimes ne sont pas du fait des migrants, c'est de cette gnralisation l dont je parlais.


La criminalit crapuleuse existera partout et toujours. Les migrants commettent des crimes de haine pour des motifs impossibles pour les indignes. Donc oui il y a augmentation de la violence, car on rajoute des tensions ethniques, raciales et religieuses.



> Et pour finir, en admettant que ce que tu dcris se produise, si c'est un problme de gnraliser les faits d'une poigne de mecs, aux plusieurs centaines de milliers qui sont arrivs en Europe depuis des annes. Il y a avait dj la mme haine des migrants  l'poque des italiens, des portugais, les noirs, les roms, les maghrbins, etc. etc.  Pourtant ils ne violaient pas tous des blanches en rcitant le Coran..


.
On ne viole pas en rcitant le coran quand on n'est pas musulman ::roll::  ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas eu de tensions ethniques et raciales avec d'autres immigrs que les musulmans. Au contraire, il y en a. L'immigration se passe rarement dans la joie et la bonne humeur; au moins en Europe on ne connait pas (encore?) le niveau de violences intercommunautaires de l'Afrique du Sud, du Myanmar, de la Jordanie...

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui est grotesque c'est justement un amalgame de concepts antinomiques.
> Ce sont des migrants, mais sont-il musulmans, pratiquants, tu en dduis que oui parce que "ils rcitent le Coran"
> 
> C'est bien cette association qui me fait peur, parce que de 1, elle n'a aucun sens, on ne rcite pas le Coran sans tre pur, c'est une base que tout musulman connait, quelque chose cloche donc dans cette histoire, et de 2, que sans la moindre rflexion elle semble accepte malgr son absurdit.
> 
> Ma question est donc lgitime, est ce que ceci est une vrit ou une rumeur? 
> 
> Si c'est une vrit, alors il sera temps de s'interroger et de condamner, mais avant cela, ne crois-tu pas qu'il est important de se poser des questions sur l'authenticit?


Encore une fois, je ne juge pas les propos de dpart  savoir si c'est vrai ou non ou mme de leur pertinence, je trouvais ta rflexion grotesque... D'ailleurs, c'est lui qui parle du Coran donc oui le coran, je vais pas le li  la religion juive, c'est sr...

Que tu te demandes si c'est vrai ou non, pas de souci, mais ta phrase avant ... Bah voil quoi...

D'ailleurs ce post aussi... Tu veux nous dire quoi ? Que tous les musulmans pratiquants sont des anges qui suivent le coran ?

C'est le cas avec TOUTES les religions, comme je l'ai dj dit... C'est un peu trop facile ds qu'un religieux fait une connerie ou commet un crime, oui bah non lui c'est pas un vrai...

Tous les hommes peuvent commettre des crimes au regard de la Loi mais aussi de leur propre religion. Ah sinon c'est sr, on gagnera du temps dans les tribunaux...

"Monsieur le juge, mon client n'a pas pu tuer, il est croyant pratiquant et sa religion lui dit bien "Tu ne tueras point!"". Effectivement, logique implacable, acquittez le !  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Les *D*es migrants commettent des crimes de haine pour des motifs impossibles pour les indignes. Donc oui il y a augmentation de la violence, car on rajoute des tensions ethniques, raciales et religieuses.


Fixed.

Cela ne rpond toujours pas en quoi cela vous permets de gnraliser le comportement de quelques uns  plusieurs centaines de milliers de personnes, pour TOUS les traiter de la mme faon ?  

Si des migrants commettent un crime, et bien il suffit de les juger pour ce crime, comme n'importe qui, mais il n'y a aucune raison de punir tous les autres qui sont honntes.





> On ne viole pas en rcitant le coran quand on n'est pas musulman ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas eu de tensions ethniques et raciales avec d'autres immigrs que les musulmans. Au contraire, il y en a.


C'est exactement ce que je dis... Viol en rcitant le Coran ou pas, et peu importe la provenance des trangers, certains ont tout de mme ce discours de haine de l'autre, peu importe l'ethnie ou la religion des concerns.

Du coup on fait des Hoax et des fake-news pour essayer de se donner bonne conscience et essayer d'engrainer d'autres personnes. 


Si on reste sur le cas de la Sude, dans la vido on nous dit que la dlinquance a explos (pas seulement les viols) depuis l'arriv des migrants, sauf que la plus grosse arrive a t de 163 000 migrants en 2015, et que cette anne l, au contraire, plusieurs types de dlinquance ont chut ! 

Le seul truc qui a augment, ce sont les viols, augmentation en grosse partie d aux raisons que j'ai expos plus tt dans le fil, et explique par le gouvernement et les forces de l'ordre sudois. Bref, on trafique des chiffres pour justifier sa haine de l'autre. 

Encore une fois, je ne dis pas que 100% des migrants sont innocents, mais je ne comprends mme pas que vous puissiez essayer de justifier ce genre de pratique de gnralisation infonde.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Ce n'est pas un mais des milliers de cas avrs. Le temoignage d'une survivante. Alors comme tu l'as dis toi-mme il faut s'interroger et condamner, et le temps de le faire tait plutot hier, quand on a laiss ces millions de personnes trs croyantes entrer dans nos pays.


Le temoignage ne fait absolument aucune rfrence a la religion, qu'ils soient ou se disent musulman est une chose, mais il n'y a aucune affiliation avec la pratique religieuse comme tu le disais au dpart.




> Encore une fois, je ne juge pas les propos de dpart  savoir si c'est vrai ou non ou mme de leur pertinence, je trouvais ta rflexion grotesque... D'ailleurs, c'est lui qui parle du Coran donc oui le coran, je vais pas le li  la religion juive, c'est sr...
> 
> Que tu te demandes si c'est vrai ou non, pas de souci, mais ta phrase avant ... Bah voil quoi...
> 
> D'ailleurs ce post aussi... Tu veux nous dire quoi ? Que tous les musulmans pratiquants sont des anges qui suivent le coran ?


Ma phrase tait justement de souligner l'improbabilit de ce fait, et donc de chercher  savoir si c'tait vrai ou non, c'est crit explicitement.

Non, ce que je veux souligner, c'est de bien faire attention  ne pas mlanger religion et humain, qu'un musulman commette un crime, a existe, et c'est en tant qu'homme qu'il a agit,  savoir en dsobissance  ses principes. Affirmer qu'un homme commette un crime en l'associant  un acte religieux, alors a sous entend que c'est la religion, et donc toute la communaut qui est problmatique.

Il est extrmement important de faire ce distinguo afin de ne pas vhiculer une gnralit en lieu de cas isols.

----------


## Buffet_froid

Quand bien mme les "migrants" ne seraient pas tous des violeurs (ce qui est le cas a priori), leur arrive massive en Europe est indsirable du point de vue de la stabilit socio-conomique, dmographique, culturelle et scuritaire.

Mais quelqu'un qui a parcouru 5000km, guid par les ONG tratresses, en bravant les brigands, les flics, les pnuries, les temptes, les embarcations de fortunes, les campements sauvages, le froid polaire et la chaleur de braise, c'est un individu qui n'a plus rien  perdre. 
Ces gens-l ont absorb une trop grande quantit de violence et de dsesprance. Ce sont, malgr eux, d'une part, des _guerriers_ ayant travers un vritable _parcours du combattant_, d'autre part, des parasites en position force de bouc missaire, incapables de s'intgrer aux murs europennes  moyen terme (comme un franais lambda ne s'accoutumerait pas aux coutumes pakistanaises).

Alors non, tous les "migrants" ne sont pas des meurtriers, mais ils forment une poudrire humaine qui est plonge _de facto_ dans la dlinquance, une horde d'individus dlis les uns des autres o rgne le vol, le racket et les trafics en tous genres. La sauvagerie clate de leur regard.
C'est horrible  dire, mais les "migrants honntes" ne voient mme pas les rives de la Mditerrane puisqu'ils se font dpouiller par leurs perfides homologues (ne me demandez pas de preuves, c'est une loi universelle qui s'appelle l'tat de nature, cf. _Il tait une fois dans l'ouest_).




> Pas pour les cosmopolites comme Jacques Attali "Un pays c'est un htel".
> Quand tu fais partie de la super classe ultra riche, t'en as plus rien  foutre des racines.


Pas tout  fait, ces tnors de l'hyperclasse s'enracinent  leur manire : sur une toile hors-sol tisse sur mappemonde, calque sur leurs rseaux supra-nationaux, le monde vu comme une vaste partie de Monopoly  la sauce "Terre Promise"...
Un type comme Jacques Attali veut surtout draciner les goys simples plbiens. "Un pays c'est un htel" : oui mais alors qui est le proprio qui touche les nuites ?  ::roll:: 




> Et pourtant, ce sont les mmes peuples europens qui lisent systmatiquement les dirigeants va-t-en-guerre ou noconservateurs, ce sont les franais qui ont lu massivement Sarkozy, les anglais qui ont lu Cameron. Ce sont les mmes peuples europens qui gobent systmatiquement la propagande de l'Otan sur la Libye, la Syrie, l'Ukraine, sans le moindre recul ni le moindre esprit critique. C'est un peu vite battre en besogne.


Moi je veux bien, mais quand on ne gobe pas "systmatiquement la propagande de l'Otan" on est tax de "complotiste" relayeur de "fake news" (par des gens comme Zirak ou Mingolito, par exemple).
La Rpublique Franaise est une illusion de dmocratie (sa constitution n'a pas pour objet de donner un pouvoir au peuple, sinon on ferait des rfrendums tous les 6 mois), confondre le suffrage universel rpublicain, consistant  valider l'accession  la prsidence d'un candidat dj choisi par d'autres, avec une manifestation de la volont du peuple en son ensemble, c'est un peu n'importe quoi. Il n'y a pas de choix dlibr, c'est l'exploitation de la torpeur des masses  qui on inculque les "droits de l'homme" et la "dmocratie".
A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'lections pour dterminer le programme de l'Otan ou de la Commission Europenne, c'est vous qui "battez en besogne" (?).




> Quant au fameux plan Kalergi, j'y croirai le jour o j'en verrai une preuve formelle.


Allez, avouez-le : si c'tait comment par les experts de BFMTV, vous y croiriez formellement.

----------


## Zirak

> Quand bien mme les "migrants" ne seraient pas tous des violeurs (ce qui est le cas a priori), leur arrive massive en Europe est indsirable du point de vue de la stabilit socio-conomique, dmographique, culturelle et scuritaire.
> 
> Mais quelqu'un qui a parcouru 5000km, guid par les ONG tratresses, en bravant les brigands, les flics, les pnuries, les temptes, les embarcations de fortunes, les campements sauvages, le froid polaire et la chaleur de braise, c'est un individu qui n'a plus rien  perdre. 
> Ces gens-l ont absorb une trop grande quantit de violence et de dsesprance. Ce sont, malgr eux, d'une part, des _guerriers_ ayant travers un vritable _parcours du combattant_, d'autre part, des parasites en position force de bouc missaire, incapables de s'intgrer aux murs europennes  moyen terme (comme un franais lambda ne s'accoutumerait pas aux coutumes pakistanaises).
> 
> Alors non, tous les "migrants" ne sont pas des meurtriers, mais ils forment une poudrire humaine qui est plonge _de facto_ dans la dlinquance, une horde d'individus dlis les uns des autres o rgne le vol, le racket et les trafics en tous genres. La sauvagerie clate de leur regard.
> C'est horrible  dire, mais les "migrants honntes" ne voient mme pas les rives de la Mditerrane puisqu'ils se font dpouiller par leurs perfides homologues (ne me demandez pas de preuves, c'est une loi universelle qui s'appelle l'tat de nature, cf. _Il tait une fois dans l'ouest_).



Oui tous les migrants sont des dmons. On devrait passer dans tous les camps la nuit pendant leur sommeil pour les chopper et les foutre dans des trains pour les envoyer dans des camps afin de les exterminer, histoire d'tre sr qu'ils ne reviendront jamais... 

Oui je sais, le point Godwin tait facile, mais j'en ai un peu marre de vos affirmations bases sur des trucs aussi consistants qu'un pet de vache.


"la sauvagerie clate dans leur regard" ? Srieux, t'as caus avec combien de dizaines de milliers de migrants pour en arriver  cette conclusion ? 

"des parasites", ok, sauf que les mecs venant de Syrie, ont un pourcentage de diplms quivalent au pourcentage franais, voir suprieur  certains autres pays d'Europe. Faut arrter de croire que tous les rfugis sont que des crves la dalle venant chercher le bonheur ici, la plupart d'entre eux vivaient bien, avec tout le confort occidental que l'on connait, et n sont que des gens qui fuient la guerre ! Ils ne sont pas ici par plaisir...

"incapables de s'intgrer aux murs europennes  moyen terme", c'est con, il y dj des rfugis syriens qui ont appris le franais et commenc  bosser en France, quelle bande d'inadapts ! 






> Moi je veux bien, mais quand on ne gobe pas "systmatiquement la propagande de l'Otan" on est tax de "complotiste" relayeur de "fake news" (par des gens comme Zirak ou Mingolito, par exemple).





> Allez, avouez-le : si c'tait comment par les experts de BFMTV, vous y croiriez formellement.


Ces deux phrases montrent bien que tu n'as donc rien compris.

Au final, si on n'est pas 100% d'accord avec toi, on est forcment scotch devant BFM ou pro-propagande de l'Otan. C'est pourtant pas faute de t'avoir expliqu l'autre jours sur plusieurs lignes, ce que l'on appelait ici les "complotistes", et qu'il y avait plusieurs autres positions que ces deux l, message qui tait d'ailleurs rest sans rponse de ta part.

Et aprs tu te plains de te faire cataloguer dans une boite ? Fais donc comme tes camarades qui ont vu la lumire de l'autre ct de l'Oural, et va donc apprendre  lire...

----------


## Invit

> Ma phrase tait justement de souligner l'improbabilit de ce fait, et donc de chercher  savoir si c'tait vrai ou non, c'est crit explicitement.
> 
> Non, ce que je veux souligner, c'est de bien faire attention  ne pas mlanger religion et humain, qu'un musulman commette un crime, a existe, et c'est en tant qu'homme qu'il a agit,  savoir en dsobissance  ses principes. Affirmer qu'un homme commette un crime en l'associant  un acte religieux, alors a sous entend que c'est la religion, et donc toute la communaut qui est problmatique.
> 
> Il est extrmement important de faire ce distinguo afin de ne pas vhiculer une gnralit en lieu de cas isols.


Mais pourquoi c'est improbable ? Encore une fois, tu dissocies l'homme du religieux... Donc tu continues  dire qu'aucun musulman ne pourrait violer une femme en citant le Coran ?
Et l, encore une fois, on parle des musulmans car c'est l'exemple mais c'est vrai pour toutes les religions...

Et si la personne le fait, en quoi cela implique toute la communaut ? Je comprends pas du tout ton point de vue, peut-tre que je passe  ct de quelque chose...

Honntement, autant je comprends de dire que ces rumeurs sont compltements dbiles et que clairement dirent tous les migrants sont des musulmans violeurs, c'est encore plus dbile...
Par contre, ta faon de le dire, bah y'a un souci pour moi...




> Moi je veux bien, mais quand on ne gobe pas "systmatiquement la propagande de l'Otan" on est tax de "complotiste" relayeur de "fake news" (par des gens comme Zirak ou Mingolito, par exemple).
> 
> Allez, avouez-le : si c'tait comment par les experts de BFMTV, vous y croiriez formellement.


Si l'expert BFMTV a une preuve formelle, oui ! Comme si RT amenait une information formelle... Ce qu'on reproche, c'est qu'il n'y a jamais aucune preuve  :;): 

Ne pas gober systmatiquement la propagande de l'OTAN, c'est pareil, il faut des preuves avant de tout rejeter en bloc  :;):

----------


## yildiz-online

> Mais pourquoi c'est improbable ? Encore une fois, tu dissocies l'homme du religieux... Donc tu continues  dire qu'aucun musulman ne pourrait violer une femme en citant le Coran ?
> Et l, encore une fois, on parle des musulmans car c'est l'exemple mais c'est vrai pour toutes les religions...


La foi n'est pas quelque chose de constant, elle subit des variations constantes face aux tentations, face  l'tat d'esprit, l'environnement.
Il y a une corrlation directe entre le niveau de foi et la probabilit de commettre des pchs. La rcitation du Coran est un rappel, ce qui a pour consquence d'lever la foi, c'est pourquoi il est totalement paradoxal de commettre un pch grave, un crime, consciemment tout en manifestant sa foi.
Je ne dit pas que c'est impossible, je dis que c'est particulirement louche.




> Et si la personne le fait, en quoi cela implique toute la communaut ? Je comprends pas du tout ton point de vue, peut-tre que je passe  ct de quelque chose...


Je suis ravi que tu ne puisses pas faire le rapprochement, c'est donc que la gnralisation ne t'atteind pas, pourtant en disant qu'un homme viole en rcitant le Coran, le but n'est pas de condamner l'homme, mais bien de gnrer une association dans l'esprit du lecteur entre le crime et le fait d'tre de confession musulmane afin de gnraliser la condamnation  plus grande chelle.

C'est assez vident avec ce genre de discours que la gnralisation est le but  atteindre:




> Quand bien mme les *"migrants"* ne seraient pas *tous des violeurs*





> *Les migrants commettent des crimes* de haine pour des motifs impossibles pour les indignes





> Ce n'est pas un mais des *milliers* de cas avrs. *Le* temoignage d'une survivante.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les mecs venant de Syrie, ont un pourcentage de diplms quivalent au pourcentage franais, voir suprieur  certains autres pays d'Europe.


La Syrie est un pays particulier dans la rgion, avec un bon gouvernement qui prend les bonnes dcisions.
C'est un peu comme la Libye sous Kadhafi  l'poque...

Mais il disent quoi les pourcentages de diplms en Afghanistan et en rythre ?
Dans les mdias, on nous prsente les migrants comme tant les futurs Montaigne, ou des fans de Victor Hugo.
On nous dit que ce sont des familles qui fuient, alors qu'il y a peu de femmes et peu d'enfants, c'est le plus souvent des jeunes hommes.

Les mdias sont trop pro migrant, ils les montrent toujours sous un aspect positif.
On pourrait rajouter un peu de neutralit.

Et l'argument des diplmes... Je ne crois pas qu'on manque de diplm en France.
En fait plein de diplm Franais se barrent d'ici.
C'est encore pire en Espagne, tellement de jeunes se sont barr, que les statistiques du chmages chez les jeunes ont diminu ^^  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> La foi n'est pas quelque chose de constant, elle subit des variations constantes face aux tentations, face  l'tat d'esprit, l'environnement.
> Il y a une corrlation directe entre le niveau de foi et la probabilit de commettre des pchs. La rcitation du Coran est un rappel, ce qui a pour consquence d'lever la foi, c'est pourquoi il est totalement paradoxal de commettre un pch grave, un crime, consciemment tout en manifestant sa foi.
> Je ne dit pas que c'est impossible, je dis que c'est particulirement louche.
> 
> Je suis ravi que tu ne puisses pas faire le rapprochement, c'est donc que la gnralisation ne t'atteind pas, pourtant en disant qu'un homme viole en rcitant le Coran, le but n'est pas de condamner l'homme, mais bien de gnrer une association dans l'esprit du lecteur entre le crime et le fait d'tre de confession musulmane afin de gnraliser la condamnation  plus grande chelle.
> 
> C'est assez vident avec ce genre de discours que la gnralisation est le but  atteindre:


Ok vu comme a je comprends.

Aprs, je doute quand mme que ce soit aussi simple au regard du nombre de croyants / crimes, par exemple, les hommes d'glises qui ont justement fait des choses pas trs catholiques  ::aie:: 
On ne peut pas tre plus pieux qu'un prtre, si ? Leur foi est pourtant trs lev je pense...
J'ai juste l'impression qu'on lverait le croyant au-dessus d'un athe en terme de morale, etc...

----------


## Zirak

> Et l'argument des diplmes... Je ne crois pas qu'on manque de diplm en France.
> En fait plein de diplm Franais se barrent d'ici.


Tu es vraiment dsesprant...

Personne n'a demand aux syriens de venir en France ou n'a affirm ici que c'tait une bonne chose qu'ils soient diplms, car on manque de diplms en France.

C'tait juste pour dire que non, ce ne sont pas tous des parasites qui viennent ici pour profiter des allocs, et non pas un argument pour dire que tant mieux pour la France, il faut en faire venir plus car on manque cruellement de diplms. -_-

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'tait juste pour dire que non, ce ne sont pas tous des parasites qui viennent ici pour profiter des allocs


Moi je voulais juste critiquer l'UE subtilement.  ::ptdr:: 
Je sais qu'il n'y a pas que des parasites...
Mais il n'y a pas que des Montaigne non plus.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Moi je voulais juste critiquer l'UE subtilement.


Commence dj par le faire de faon cohrente, on verra la subtilit plus tard.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Oui tous les migrants sont des dmons. On devrait passer dans tous les camps la nuit pendant leur sommeil pour les chopper et les foutre dans des trains pour les envoyer dans des camps afin de les exterminer, histoire d'tre sr qu'ils ne reviendront jamais... 
> 
> Oui je sais, le point Godwin tait facile, mais j'en ai un peu marre de vos affirmations bases sur des trucs aussi consistants qu'un pet de vache.=> Chantage  la Shoah, argumentaire inexistant, procs d'intention pharisien, malhonnte et fallacieux.
> 
> "la sauvagerie clate dans leur regard" ? Srieux, t'as caus avec combien de dizaines de milliers de migrants pour en arriver  cette conclusion ? 
> 
> "des parasites", ok, sauf que les mecs venant de Syrie, ont un pourcentage de diplms quivalent au pourcentage franais, voir suprieur  certains autres pays d'Europe. *Faut arrter de croire que tous les rfugis sont que des crves la dalle venant chercher le bonheur ici*, la plupart d'entre eux vivaient bien, avec tout le confort occidental que l'on connait, et n sont que des gens qui fuient la guerre ! *Ils ne sont pas ici par plaisir*...
> 
> "incapables de s'intgrer aux murs europennes  moyen terme", c'est con, il y dj des rfugis syriens qui ont appris le franais et commenc  bosser en France, quelle bande d'inadapts !


Par dfinition un rfugi est un crve-la-dalle, diplm ou pas, sinon il serait pas rfugi.
Qu'ils ne soient pas ici par plaisir ne leur octroie aucun privilge particulier. On reconnat bien l l'injonction gauchiste (au sens trotskysto-libral du terme) _charit bien ordonne commence par autrui_, ce qui est l'inversion mme de l'instinct de conservation.
Tes chances-pour-la-France sur-diplmes ne sont pas venues jusqu'ici en A320 mais  travers des hordes de jeunes dsuvrs rgies par la loi du plus fort, d'o une exprience ncessaire du mal (ce que j'ai expliqu dans mon prcdent post, mais apparemment, tre soi-disant "diplm" immunise contre le banditisme). 

Bosser en France et y apprendre la langue, ce n'est pas tre Franais mais profiter de son systme de prfrence anti-nationale de droit du sol et d'allocations anti-meutes, en prenant la place d'un des 6 millions de chmeurs *franais* (on joue  la baisse sur les salaires, coucou Mingolito) ; notre beau pays est forc de vendre ses aroports et ses fleurons industriels sur ordre de l'UE pour donner  bouffer aux sans-papiers !! La voil la vrit !!

Faut arrter de croire aux contes pour enfants des relais mdiatiques.
Faut arrter de croire aux slogans de l'Union Europenne, que la diversit est une richesse, que le vivre-ensemble est une chance, que les civilisations n'existent pas.

Quand un maire tente de justifier linstallation force de 200 migrants sur sa commune
Drme : larrive prochaine de 600 migrants divise le village
Grondements anti-migrants  Forges-les-Bains
Inquitude en Aquitaine sur linstallation force de 900 migrants
Nouvelle manifestation contre le projet dun camp de migrants dans les Yvelines

Une quarantaine de rfugis ont reu une carte dtudiant invit qui leur entrouvre les portes de la *rue dUlm **. (* Normale Sup, concours d'entre le plus difficile de France)

Voil, aprs a, continuez  nier la ralit et  croire en vos btises humanitaires...

----------


## yildiz-online

> Voil, aprs a, continuez  nier la ralit et  croire en vos btises humanitaires...


Voil bien la seule chose sense de ton post.

----------


## Zirak

> Par dfinition un rfugi est un crve-la-dalle, diplm ou pas, sinon il serait pas rfugi.
> Qu'ils ne soient pas ici par plaisir ne leur octroie aucun privilge particulier. On reconnat bien l l'injonction gauchiste (au sens trotskysto-libral du terme) _charit bien ordonne commence par autrui_, ce qui est l'inversion mme de l'instinct de conservation.
> Tes chances-pour-la-France sur-diplmes ne sont pas venues jusqu'ici en A320 mais  travers des hordes de jeunes dsuvrs rgies par la loi du plus fort, d'o une exprience ncessaire du mal (ce que j'ai expliqu dans mon prcdent post, mais apparemment, tre soi-disant "diplm" immunise contre le banditisme).


Oui donc en fait, tu ne comprends pas le franais ? Il faut srieusement que vous appreniez  lire.

O ai-je dis que c'tait une chance pour la France ? O ai-je dit qu'il fallait leur accorder des privilges ? 


En fait tu tiens tellement  les faire passer pour des monstres que tu dformes les propos des autres. Je t'ai juste donn des exemples pour te montrer que non, ce ne sont pas des parasites. Je n'ai fais aucun jugement de valeur sur le fait que cela soit bien ou mal. 

Ahhh le gauchisme, a faisait longtemps, de la part d'un complotiste qui pleure qu'on le met dans une case, a me va droit au coeur.  ::aie:: 

Mais si ne pas avoir la haine de l'tranger, c'est tre "gauchiste" et bien soit, je veux bien tre "gauchiste".





> Bosser en France et y apprendre la langue, ce n'est pas tre Franais mais profiter de son systme de prfrence anti-nationale de droit du sol et d'allocations anti-meutes, en prenant la place d'un des 6 millions de chmeurs *franais* (on joue  la baisse sur les salaires, coucou Mingolito) ; notre beau pays est forc de vendre ses aroports et ses fleurons industriels sur ordre de l'UE pour donner  bouffer aux sans-papiers !! La voil la vrit !!


En mme temps, quand ils ne bossent pas, c'est des parasites qui profitent des allocs (ce qui est faux), et quand ils bossent, ils piquent le boulot de nos chmeurs, jamais content.

Trs bel exemple de l'image sur l'immigr de Schrodinger...

Dis juste que tu n'en veux pas chez nous, plutt que de chercher des excuses, on gagnera tous notre temps.


La France est oblig de vendre ses fleurons pour les nourrir ? C'est vrai qu'avant le conflit en Syrie, la gouvernement franais n'avait jamais rien privatis, c'est trs connu...

----------


## fredinkan

> En mme temps, quand ils ne bossent pas, c'est des parasites qui profitent des allocs (ce qui est faux), et quand ils bossent, ils piquent le boulot de nos chmeurs, jamais content.


Raction habituelle.

Mes rponses seront trs simples.

Problmes de base li  l'emploi:

La prcarit (chomage, bas salaires, interim) touche principalement les gens sans formationLes impts augmentent, la classe moyenne (moyenne, pas moyenne suprieur hein !) tire de plus en plus la langueLa fuite des capitaux continue (pour chapper  l'impt entre autre ?) et donc diminution de la cration d'emploi


Ajoute  a que les impts et taxes vont augmenter pour:

Rfugis touchant des aides (certes faible, je ne sais pas ce que a donne en france, mais en suisse les hausses d'impts qui y correspondent se font bien sentir)Prcarit qui augmente, donc les aides augmentent. L'argent tombe pas du ciel...Les aides aux pays (Pays d'europe de l'est ET aide au dveloppement)

Et maintenant imagine que les rfugis / migrant viennent ajouter une pression supplmentaire sur les emplois non-forms (car oui, ils ne sont pas tous ingnieurs ...)


Le souci c'est que cette pression supplmentaire n'arrive clairement pas au meilleur moment (la reprise on l'attend encore ...) et que l'augmentation de cette manne de travailleurs pontentielle est clairement trs suprieure  l'emploi possible.

En prenant en plus en compte les statistiques chomage et prcarit des jeunes et statistiquement l'ge des migrants, on se rend compte que c'est dj la population la plus touche qui en fait encore les frais...


Mais je suis d'accord, c'est trs factuel, c'est dnu de sentiments ou de volont d'aider, mais la base du problme est l.
Dans un pays en plein emploi ou n'tant pas en rgression tu n'auras pas de ractions aussi extrmes.

----------


## Zirak

Mais je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, maintenant tout a, les rfugis syriens n'y sont pour rien, et cela n'en fait pas des parasites ou des sous-humains pour autant. 

Leur pays est en guerre, ils fuient, et une fois arriv dans un autre pays ils font comme ils peuvent pour survivre / s'intgrer, sachant que pour la majorit d'entre eux, ils n'attendent qu'une chose, c'est de pouvoir repartir, encore une fois, ils ne sont pas la par plaisir ou pour s'enrichir sur nos allocs (allocation qu'ils ne touchent pas d'ailleurs, il faut soit avoir reu l'asile politique pour avoir une petite aide, soit tre en France avec des papiers depuis plus de 5 ans pour avoir la totale).

Qu'on gueule sur les gouvernements car ils acceptent de les accueillir, c'est une chose, mais quand on commence  s'en prendre aux rfugis eux-mmes en les traitant de parasites et de criminels, a va plus loin qu'une simple question conomique et de taux d'emploi.

----------


## Invit

Surtout quand notre pays s'allient avec d'autres pour foutre encore plus le bordel sur place !  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

Sinon, y a le rapport sur l'intgration d'Aurlien Tach (dput LREM) qui donne probablement des bases plus solides pour dbuter une discussion sur le sujet.
Je ne l'ai pas fini mais a vaut largement mieux pour l'instant que quelques articles de presse putaclic.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, maintenant tout a, les rfugis syriens n'y sont pour rien, et cela n'en fait pas des parasites ou des sous-humains pour autant. 
> 
> Leur pays est en guerre, ils fuient, et une fois arriv dans un autre pays ils font comme ils peuvent pour survivre / s'intgrer, sachant que pour la majorit d'entre eux, ils n'attendent qu'une chose, c'est de pouvoir repartir


Bon ok pour les Syriens, admettons qu'ils sont juste l en attendant que la paix revienne chez eux pour repartir.
Mais il n'y a pas que des syriens qui rentre...

Vous voyez ce ne sont pas que des Syriens :
Le camp de migrants de Grande-Synthe ravag par un incendie



> Une rixe entre migrants afghans et kurdes serait  lorigine du sinistre. Le camp, compos de chalets en bois, avait ouvert il y a un an.
> 
> Un incendie, visible  des kilomtres  la ronde, a ravag le camp de Grande-Synthe (Nord) lundi 10 avril. Environ 1 500 migrants, principalement des Kurdes irakiens, y vivaient, dans quelque 300 cabanons en bois. Venu sur place dans la nuit, le prfet du Nord, Michel Lalande, a voqu la  fin  du camp, rduit   un amas de cendres .

----------


## tanaka59

En France on sait faire 2 choses :

* taxer tout en continuant de crer des taxes dlirantes et  tout vas
* faire du social pour les voisins 

Bien entendu c'est toujours les mmes qui trinquent. 

Le chromage explose , les collectivits sont endettes jusqu'au coup , l'entretien des infrastructures n'est plus assur , la cration des nouvelles infrastructures et report ou purement abandonn ce qui cr de grave problme de paralysie (transport , nergie , sant ... ) , le coup des normes  respecter qui explose , les mammouths franais qui passent sous pavillons tranger , l'tat qui passe  la caisse pour rgler les problmes chez le voisin tout en ne sachant pas rsoudre ces problmes internes , c'est la disette budgtaire pour les collectivits , on ne sait plus s'occuper de nos ains faute de moyen , faute de moyen la dlinquance explose ... 

Mais non continuons des dpenser sans compter pour accueillir toute la misre du monde ... 

Vous tes les premiers  exiger que l'on accueille tout le monde. Le jour ou l'on baissera vos retraites , que l'on ne amnagera pas devant chez vous et que vous subirez les nuisances de la pollution , que votre enfant n'aura pas d'cole ou de collge ou que vous ne pourrez pas payer un facture ou un impt .... vous serez les premiers et mme personnes dans la rue  vous plaindre que le systme va mal ! 

Renvoyer vos priorits. 

C'est  France a rgler ces problmes et pas aux voisins , rtroactivement c'est  la Syrie  rgler ces problmes et pas la France. Par le mme temps donner des leons de morale aux autres pays cela va bien 2 minutes . Sachons d'abord nous s'occuper de nos propres problmes ...

----------


## fredinkan

> pour la majorit d'entre eux, ils n'attendent qu'une chose, c'est de pouvoir repartir



Si on prend un cas des annes 90, c'est malheureusement faux.
80% des migrants d'ex-yougoslavie sont rests aprs-guerre.

N'oublie pas que les gens ont galement a en tte. Car gnralement ce n'est pas des gamins de 20 ans qui ont ce genre de discours.





> Qu'on gueule sur les gouvernements car ils acceptent de les accueillir, c'est une chose, mais quand on commence  s'en prendre aux rfugis eux-mmes en les traitant de parasites et de criminels, a va plus loin qu'une simple question conomique et de taux d'emploi.


Ils agissent l o ils sentent qu'ils peuvent agir : non sur la cause, mais sur le rsultat.
Oui c'est moche / inhumain ou tout ce que tu veux, mais tu ne pourras rien y changer tant que les gouvernements ne feront rien.

Aprs si tu veux vraiment viter que a continue, il faut arrter d'embellir toujours autant l'image de l'europe car c'est a qui reste attirant...

----------


## Zirak

> Vous voyez ce ne sont pas que des Syriens :
> Le camp de migrants de Grande-Synthe ravag par un incendie


Je te laisse chercher ce qui se passe depuis plusieurs mois pour les Kurdes en Irak. Quant aux afghans, je te rappelle que ce n'est pas fini non plus, qu'il reste des "talibans", que les soldats amricains y sont toujours (sur ordre de Trump). 


Attention flash news spciales : mme si on n'entend pas parler de tout, il n'y a pas des problmes qu'en Syrie...

----------


## Invit

> Vous tes les premiers  exiger que l'on accueille tout le monde.


Tu as lu a o ?  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Attention flash news spciales : mme si on n'entend pas parler de tout, il n'y a pas des problmes qu'en Syrie...


J'aimerais bien que les mdias parlent un peu de ces problmes.
Parce que j'ai pas d'info sur l'Afghanistan, le Soudan, l'rythre, le Kurdistan, etc...

Tous les jours il y a plusieurs articles sur la Syrie, mais j'ai loup tous le reste, c'est que l'exposition est plus faible.
Dans les mdias on nous parle de migrant syrien, mme quand ils ne viennent pas de Syrie.

Les pays europen sont tout content daccueillir des migrants. (enfin pas tellement la Pologne, la Hongrie et la Bulgarie  ::mouarf:: )
Il ya  des pays o a ne ce passe pas tout  fait pareil :
Migrants africains en Isral: passagers ou prisonniers ?



> Dici le 1er avril, des milliers dErythrens et Soudanais installs dans lEtat hbreu seront contraints doprer un choix trs dlicat : se faire expulser vers lOuganda ou le Rwanda ou bien tre incarcrs. Des associations luttent contre ces mesures radicales du gouvernement Ntanyahou.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous tes les premiers  exiger que l'on accueille tout le monde.


Merci de me citer le message o j'ai affirm cela.





> C'est  France a rgler ces problmes et pas aux voisins , *rtroactivement c'est  la Syrie  rgler ces problmes et pas la France*.


Ca tombe bien, la France fait partie de la cause des problmes dans ce cas.






> Si on prend un cas des annes 90, c'est malheureusement faux.
> 80% des migrants d'ex-yougoslavie sont rests aprs-guerre.


C'est vrai qu'un cas prouve tout et permet de gnraliser  tous les conflits.





> N'oublie pas que les gens ont galement a en tte. Car gnralement ce n'est pas des gamins de 20 ans qui ont ce genre de discours.


Si je fais comme toi et que je prends un cas isol, rien que sur ce forum, une bonne partie des gens avec ce discours ne doivent mme pas avoir 35 ans...

Surtout que si ce sont surtout les jeunes qui sont touchs par les problmes de chmage  cause des migrants, pourquoi cela serait les "moins jeunes" pas ou peu impacts qui auraient ce genre de rflexions ? 






> Ils agissent l o ils sentent qu'ils peuvent agir : non sur la cause, mais sur le rsultat.
> Oui c'est moche / inhumain ou tout ce que tu veux, mais tu ne pourras rien y changer tant que les gouvernements ne feront rien.
> 
> Aprs si tu veux vraiment viter que a continue, il faut arrter d'embellir toujours autant l'image de l'europe car c'est a qui reste attirant...


Ils n'agissent sur rien...

C'est pas en traitant les rfugis de parasites ou de criminels que cela va les empcher de venir ou rgler quoi que ce soit hein... 


Enfin bref, continuez de vous (quand je dis vous, c'est de faon gnrale, pas spcialement contre toi, j'ai bien compris que tu essayais de justifier leur point de vue ::):  ) acharner sur les rfugis en pensant que cela va changer quoi que ce soit, vous faites exactement le jeu des gouvernements en question, pendant que vous vous insurgs contre les migrants, vous ne vous proccupez pas du reste...

Heureusement qu'on a  faire  des gens intelligents qui ne se font pas manipuler par le gouvernement !

Pour ma part j'arrte l.

----------


## Invit

> J'aimerais bien que les mdias parlent un peu de ces problmes.
> Parce que j'ai pas d'info sur l'Afghanistan, le Soudan, l'rythre, le Kurdistan, etc...
> 
> Tous les jours il y a plusieurs articles sur la Syrie, mais j'ai loup tous le reste, c'est que l'exposition est plus faible.
> Dans les mdias on nous parle de migrant syrien, mme quand ils ne viennent pas de Syrie.
> 
> Les pays europen sont tout content daccueillir des migrants. (enfin pas tellement la Pologne, la Hongrie et la Bulgarie )
> Il ya  des pays o a ne ce passe pas tout  fait pareil :
> Migrants africains en Isral: passagers ou prisonniers ?


C'est quand mme dingue Ryu ! Tu passes ton temps sur les mdias russes et eux non plus ne te donnent pas d'informations sur l'Afghanistan, le Soudan, l'rythre, le Kurdistan, etc... ?  ::calim2:: 

Je suis compltement perdu... Du coup les mdias russes sont aussi  la solde de l'UE et des grands groupes prvies qui veulent nous imposer les migrants par l'intermdiaire des mdias mainstream ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu passes ton temps sur les mdias russes et eux non plus ne te donnent pas d'informations sur l'Afghanistan, le Soudan, l'rythre, le Kurdistan, etc... ?


Pas du tout, je vais l :
https://news.google.com/
Du coup je suis 100 fois plus sur Le Monde, Le Figaro, Libration, et les journaux de ce genre que sur des mdias comme RT. (il y a moins d'article de RT sur les news de Google que des articles du Monde)

Je regarde principalement la catgorie " la une".
Dans "international" je ne vois jamais d'article sur ces pays.
Par contre la Syrie revient souvent.

Aujourd'hui par exemple a parle de combat entre pro Turques et pro Kurdes apparemment :
Syrie : la Turquie crase les Kurdes d'Afrine, "les grandes puissances restent spectatrices"

Dans les mdias mainstream on dit "rfugi syrien" pour parler de gens qui viennent de pays diffrents.

Bon par contre les mdias mainstream parlent beaucoup des Kurdes.
Peut tre qu'aprs la Syrie, la Turquie sera le prochain ennemi...

----------


## fredinkan

> C'est vrai qu'un cas prouve tout et permet de gnraliser  tous les conflits.


J'ai pris un cas rcent, je peux prendre le cas des rfugis venus depuis le laos (tu sais, ce qui a gnralis le terme "boatpeople".





> Si je fais comme toi et que je prends un cas isol, rien que sur ce forum, une bonne partie des gens avec ce discours ne doivent mme pas avoir 35 ans...


J'ai pris 1 cas... Ais-je dit que c'tait le seul ?




> Surtout que si ce sont surtout les jeunes qui sont touchs par les problmes de chmage  cause des migrants, pourquoi cela serait les "moins jeunes" pas ou peu impacts qui auraient ce genre de rflexions ?


Dois-je te rappeler que les jeunes vivent de plus en plus longtemps chez leurs parents ?
Ceux-l mme qui ont entre 35 et 50 ans ?





> Ils n'agissent sur rien...
> 
> C'est pas en traitant les rfugis de parasites ou de criminels que cela va les empcher de venir ou rgler quoi que ce soit hein...


On est d'accord que a changera rien.
Ca ne changera rien au mme niveau que les grve de cheminots qui vont peut-tre bientt commencer.
Si tu veux rellement changer les choses, il faut avoir un poids ou  minima un levier pour le faire. Sans tre lanc en politique avec de bons soutiens (financiers, lobbys), c'est compliqu voire impossible.
Maintenant a reste humain de chercher  se dfendre "comme on peut".





> Enfin bref, continuez de vous (quand je dis vous, c'est de faon gnrale, pas spcialement contre toi, j'ai bien compris que tu essayais de justifier leur point de vue ) acharner sur les rfugis en pensant que cela va changer quoi que ce soit, vous faites exactement le jeu des gouvernements en question, pendant que vous vous insurgs contre les migrants, vous ne vous proccupez pas du reste...


On est galement d'accord, a fait un gros cran de fume.
Il y a de nombreuses choses plus importantes qui sont passes (ou vont passer) et sur lesquelles trs peu d'infos filtrent. Et quand elles filtrent, c'est tellement gros que a passe (propagande de base...)
Ca n'empche pas que c'est tout de mme un risque majeur pour les pays  trop tirer sur la corde sensible.




> Heureusement qu'on a  faire  des gens intelligents qui ne se font pas manipuler par le gouvernement !
> 
> Pour ma part j'arrte l.


Cette remarque est valable autant d'un ct que de l'autre.
La division qui se droule actuellement entre les gens (et bords politiques) et le fait de pousser certaines remarques dans les extrmes est justement la manipulation de base : diviser pour mieux rgner.
Je l'ai dj dit dans un autre thread du forum politique: plutt que de se tirer dans les pattes pour nos diffrences, on devrait s'associer pour nos points communs. Ca permettrait d'avoir plus de poids pour se faire entendre.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Ca tombe bien, la France fait partie de la cause des problmes dans ce cas.


La France ou les Franais ? Les Franais ou _des_ Franais ?
Ah oui, on est en "dmocratie" donc on a "lu" des prsidents qui ont accept de bombarder etc etc etc...
Non merci, c'est trop facile...
L'ethno-masochisme, on a dj donn.
Je sais pas combien a cote de rgler la "cause des problmes" mais ce sera sans moi car j'ai rien demand !




> Qu'on gueule sur les gouvernements car ils acceptent de les accueillir, c'est une chose, mais quand on commence  s'en prendre aux rfugis eux-mmes en les traitant de parasites et de criminels, a va plus loin qu'une simple question conomique et de taux d'emploi.


Une question d'incitation  la haine, j'imagine ?
On tait la ralit pour la faire disparatre, c'est trs pratique mais fallacieux.
Les soi-disant rfugis sont parasites par la force des choses, qu'ils travaillent ou pas, qu'ils parlent franais ou pas.
C'est pas gentil mais c'est la vrit.
Quand vous tes  la rue parmi des hordes de dracins dbordant de testostrone, vous tes ncessairement pousss  commettre des infractions.
C'est pas parce que ces gens ne sont soi-disant pas responsables de leur situation qu'on doit accepter ce dferlement migratoire, et dire merci par-dessus le march !




> Dis juste que tu n'en veux pas chez nous, plutt que de chercher des excuses, on gagnera tous notre temps.


Ce ne sont pas des excuses, mais les raisons pour lesquelles je "n'en veux pas chez moi".

Et j'enfoncerais le clou en prsentant les grandes lignes de la future loi asile et immigration :
 les demandeurs d'asile seront autoriss  travailler moins de 6 mois aprs le dpt de leur demande (une fois embauch, un immigr n'est plus expulsable, quelle que soit l'issue de la demande d'asile). suppression de la condition de la nationalit aux emplois de la fonction publique non-rgalienne => prfrence trangre. accs aux professions de sant facilit pour les rfugis => prfrence trangre. cours de franais accords aux adultes trangers, cot de l'opration : 8 millions d'euros. cours de franais accords aux adultes trangers prsents en France depuis plus de 5 ans, cot de l'opration : 18 millions d'euros. attributions de bourses d'enseignement suprieur ds l'apprentissage du franais aux trangers, cot de l'opration : 660 000. suppression de taxes pour les employeurs en cas d'embauche de rfugis, cot de l'opration : plus de 8 millions d'euros. proposition 56 : prime de 1000 (double pour les baux glissants) pour les communes logeant des rfugis en priorit, cot de l'opration : 10 millions d'euros. prime de 500 aux jeunes rfugis pour un pass culture, cot de l'opration : 10 millions d'euros. cration d'un crdit d'impt pour les foyers hbergeant gratuitement des migrants, cot de l'opration : 9 millions d'euros. possibilit pour un rfugi mineur (du moins considr comme tel) de rassembler en France sa famille entire (prtendus mineurs estims  27000 en 2017, 40000 prvus en 2018, chacun cotant environ 60 000)

----------


## fanmanga

D'abord le phnomene de l'immigration est globale en l'observe aussi chez les animeaux, la ou il y a manque de ressources les animeaux et les humains migrent.

Faut arrter de mettre tous sur les migrants et de les viser, les migrants n'avait pas le choix de venir chez vous, si vous te a leur place manque des ressources et guerres vous ferais parielle.

Oui il y a peut tre des migrent crimnals c'est a cause de la nature de l'homme mais ils ne faut pas tous les mettres dans le mme Sac. 

Et n'oublie pas que avec le rchauffement climatique on aura autre type de migration et peut etre les rles seront inverss.

Soyez humains mettez vous a  la place d'autre humains, a la place d'avoir une phobie contre d'autres humains juste car ils sont trangers.

----------


## Invit

> La France ou les Franais ? Les Franais ou _des_ Franais ?
> Ah oui, on est en "dmocratie" donc on a "lu" des prsidents qui ont accept de bombarder etc etc etc...
> Non merci, c'est trop facile...
> L'ethno-masochisme, on a dj donn.
> Je sais pas combien a cote de rgler la "cause des problmes" mais ce sera sans moi car j'ai rien demand !


Dans ce cas, c'est aussi trop facile de taper sur les migrants quand on a pas t capable de taper sur ses propres politiques  :;): 

Si tu n'y es pour rien dans le fait de bombarder, les migrants n'y sont pour rien de se faire bombarder et partent pour s'en sortir... Faut tre logique.




> Et n'oublie pas que avec le rchauffement climatique on aura autre type de migration et peut etre les rles seront inverss.


Tiens c'est marrant, tu penses que la terre est plate mais tu crois au rchauffement climatique alors qu'on a des preuves, c'est un hoax chinois  ::aie::

----------


## virginieh

Tu as pas besoin de parler des animaux, mme pour les humains les flux migratoires, pour causes climatiques ou de guerre, ou mme de surpopulation dans un endroit ont toujours exist.
La vraie question c'est comment on fait quand les migrants sont la, qu'ils ont pour la plupart abandonn tout ce qu'ils avaient ou presque, selon la situation dans leur pays de grandes chances de mourir ?
On les renvoie chez eux en fermant les yeux sur ce qu'il leur arrivera la bas ?
On les encloisonne dans des camps qui a force de dsespoir et surpopulation deviennent des cocotte minute qui demandent qu'a exploser ?
Vu le nombre de personnes concernes depuis quelques annes difficile de trouver une vraie solution humaine.

L'idal serait de leur permettre de vivre en paix chez eux, mais de a on parle pas, faudrait pas que les ventes d'armes baissent ca serait une catastrophe pour le pib franais.
On pourrait aussi faire une vraie guerre aux passeurs, les pourris qui s'enrichissent en les abandonnant sur un radeau au milieu de la mditerrane mais a non plus personne ne le fait vraiment.

----------


## fanmanga

> Dans ce cas, c'est aussi trop facile de taper sur les migrants quand on a pas t capable de taper sur ses propres politiques 
> 
> Si tu n'y es pour rien dans le fait de bombarder, les migrants n'y sont pour rien de se faire bombarder et partent pour s'en sortir... Faut tre logique.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens c'est marrant, tu penses que la terre est plate mais tu crois au rchauffement climatique alors qu'on a des preuves, c'est un hoax chinois


Je n'ai pas dis que la terre est plate revoi mes messages j'ai dis que il faut prendre toutes les thories en compte et que dans la thorie de la terre plate il y a des arguments pas mal.

----------


## Zirak

> snip


Et donc, tu gueule sur le forum, mais concrtement, tu fais quoi pour remonter a  tes "lus" pour que cela cesse ? Rien

Et pour la 3me fois : en quoi est-ce la faute des rfugis eux-mmes ? Rien


Tu ne prsentes pas les grandes lignes, tu ne prsentes que les cots. Sachant que a gueule  droite, et mme  gauche, que les associations bossant dans le droit d'asile sont contres aussi (donc certaines qui ont mme fait grve), et que mme une partie des dputs LREM ne sont pas convaincus,  part avec une ordonnance, je ne vois pas comment ils vont faire passer a. 

Donc tant que ce n'est pas en place, cela ne peut servir d'argument concernant les rfugis actuels, pour l'instant, tous ces cots n'existent pas  ce niveau l. 






> La France ou les Franais ? Les Franais ou des Franais ?
> Ah oui, on est en "dmocratie" donc on a "lu" des prsidents qui ont accept de bombarder etc etc etc...
> Non merci, c'est trop facile...
> L'ethno-masochisme, on a dj donn.
> Je sais pas combien a cote de rgler la "cause des problmes" mais ce sera sans moi car j'ai rien demand !


Et donc la aussi concrtement tu fais quoi ? T'as t manifest dans la rue pour demander au gouvernement de se barrer de Syrie ? T'as lanc une ptition ? T'as appel ton dput ? 

Bah non, tu gueule derrire ton clavier...


Je vais faire mon Ryu, mais comme le chantait nos amis de No One Is Innocent : 




> On dirait que a gronde 
> Sans agiter ses ailes 
> Voici le nouveau monde, 
> Des combattants virtuels 
> 
> Welcome sur le forum 
> De revolution.com 
> De l'action par email 
> Des pavs en pixels 
> ...




Sur ce, j'ai mon quota de haine pour aujourd'hui, je te laisse maudire les rfugis tout seul, je suis sr que cela finira par tout arranger.

----------


## Invit

> Tu as pas besoin de parler des animaux, mme pour les humains les flux migratoires, pour causes climatiques ou de guerre, ou mme de surpopulation dans un endroit ont toujours exist.
> La vraie question c'est comment on fait quand les migrants sont la, qu'ils ont pour la plupart abandonn tout ce qu'ils avaient ou presque, selon la situation dans leur pays de grandes chances de mourir ?
> On les renvoie chez eux en fermant les yeux sur ce qu'il leur arrivera la bas ?
> On les encloisonne dans des camps qui a force de dsespoir et surpopulation deviennent des cocotte minute qui demandent qu'a exploser ?
> Vu le nombre de personnes concernes depuis quelques annes difficile de trouver une vraie solution humaine.
> 
> L'idal serait de leur permettre de vivre en paix chez eux, mais de a on parle pas, faudrait pas que les ventes d'armes baissent ca serait une catastrophe pour le pib franais.
> On pourrait aussi faire une vraie guerre aux passeurs, les pourris qui s'enrichissent en les abandonnant sur un radeau au milieu de la mditerrane mais a non plus personne ne le fait vraiment.


Trump avait bien une solution  base de mur mais tout le monde tait contre !  ::aie:: 




> Je n'ai pas dis que la terre est plate revoi mes messages j'ai dis que il faut prendre toutes les thories en compte et que dans la thorie de la terre plate il y a des arguments pas mal.


Oui bah relis ta phrase 3 ou 4 fois, tu comprendras le problme  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'abord le phnomene de l'immigration est globale en l'observe aussi chez les animeaux, la ou il y a manque de ressources les animeaux et les humains migrent.


Ouais mais  ce compte l, on peut dire que chez plein despces d'animaux, il y a des lutte de territoire...
C'est normal de ne pas systmatiquement accueillir  bras ouvert celui qui vient bouffer tes ressources.




> Soyez humains mettez vous a  la place d'autre humains, a la place d'avoir une phobie contre d'autres humains juste car ils sont trangers.


Ouais enfin il ne faut pas non plus accepter n'importe quoi parce que a pourrait nous amener  notre perte.
Il faudrait un peu contrler ce qui rentre, comme on est suppos faire.
Parce que l il n'y a pas de filtre dans ce qui rentre, de toute faon certains migrants brlent leur papier d'identit...

Laissez les portes grande ouverte, ne contrler personne, ne pas faire d'intgration, ce n'est pas le meilleur plan.
Et pis bon j'ai jamais compris l'histoire d'accueillir toute la misre du monde...
Je vois pas pourquoi on devrait avoir cette responsabilit, mais enfin bon c'est comme a et il n'y a rien qu'on puisse faire contre (de toute faon c'est l'UE qui dcide).

Dans certaines rgions il y a des pratiques bizarres :
Au Royaume-Uni, les ravages des attaques  lacide



> *Les pays les plus touchs sont la Colombie, lInde, le Pakistan et le Bangladesh.* [L] o les socits sont souvent encore trs patriarcales, les attaques sont en majorit perptres par des hommes contre des femmes, pour des raisons lies  un dpit amoureux, un rejet davances sexuelles ou le refus dune proposition de mariage, explique Jah Shah. Les femmes sont alors en majorit touches au visage. Cest symbolique, une attaque contre leur beaut, leur fminit, le but nest pas de tuer mais de les dfigurer, de les stigmatiser socialement, ajoute-t-il. Les femmes sont aussi vises au Royaume-Uni. En 2008, Katie Piper est asperge dacide sulfurique par un ex-petit ami. Aprs de multiples oprations, la jeune femme a tmoign  visage dcouvert  la tl et multipli les actions pour acclrer la prise de conscience de lopinion publique.


Et peut tre que certains peuples ont besoin de sanction forte (on sait pas) :
Tabass et pendu par les pieds : le calvaire dun "voleur" en Algrie



> Le tabassage des voleurs est frquent sur le march, mais cest la premire fois que a va aussi loin. a ma vraiment choqu, cest un acte barbare. Sil a vol quelquun, cest  la justice de faire son travail, mme si la plupart des gens ne font pas forcment confiance  linstitution. Les vendeurs navaient pas  ragir ainsi.


En France il n'y a pas de sanction, tu peux voler, frapper, tu ne feras jamais de prison ferme.
Par contre tu peux te retrouver en prison pour dlit d'opinion...

Si les gars veulent s'intgrer et respecter les rgles du pays tout va bien.
Mais c'est pas systmatiquement le cas.
Dans le tas des migrants, il y a quelques violeurs par exemple.




> Trump avait bien une solution  base de mur mais tout le monde tait contre !


Il y avait dj un mur avant Trump.

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu as pas besoin de parler des animaux, mme pour les humains les flux migratoires, pour causes climatiques ou de guerre, ou mme de surpopulation dans un endroit ont toujours exist.
> La vraie question c'est comment on fait quand les migrants sont la, qu'ils ont pour la plupart abandonn tout ce qu'ils avaient ou presque, selon la situation dans leur pays de grandes chances de mourir ?
> On les renvoie chez eux en fermant les yeux sur ce qu'il leur arrivera la bas ?
> On les encloisonne dans des camps qui a force de dsespoir et surpopulation deviennent des cocotte minute qui demandent qu'a exploser ?
> Vu le nombre de personnes concernes depuis quelques annes difficile de trouver une vraie solution humaine.
> 
> L'idal serait de leur permettre de vivre en paix chez eux, mais de a on parle pas, faudrait pas que les ventes d'armes baissent ca serait une catastrophe pour le pib franais.
> On pourrait aussi faire une vraie guerre aux passeurs, les pourris qui s'enrichissent en les abandonnant sur un radeau au milieu de la mditerrane mais a non plus personne ne le fait vraiment.


Pour l'instant faut s'ocupper d'eux leurs pays et encore en guerre .
Et ca c'est l'affaire des tous les pays pas que la france ils faut une immobilisation internationelle pourquoi ne pas avoir un cota pour chaque pays d'immigrs.
Pourquoi pas pens a sortir leur pays du guerre et les stabilis economiquement.
Les solutions existent mais la en aime la solution la plus facile c'est avoir une phobie contre les trangers et il faut qui il retourne chez eux .

----------


## fanmanga

> Ouais mais  ce compte l, on peut dire que chez plein despces d'animaux, il y a des lutte de territoire...
> C'est normal de ne pas systmatiquement accueillir  bras ouvert celui qui vient bouffer tes ressources.
> 
> 
> Ouais enfin il ne faut pas non plus accepter n'importe quoi parce que a pourrait nous amener  notre perte.
> Il faudrait un peu contrler ce qui rentre, comme on est suppos faire.
> Parce que l il n'y a pas de filtre dans ce qui rentre, de toute faon certains migrants brlent leur papier d'identit...
> 
> Laissez les portes grande ouverte, ne contrler personne, ne pas faire d'intgration, ce n'est pas le meilleur plan.
> ...


Si tu regarde un peu ton ADN tu peux trouver des traces des affricains des indiens asiatiques...
Tes arrire grands parents en migrer partout sur terre avant d'tre en europe .
Avant il avait plus de peur des trangers et malgrs ca grace au bon coeur d'autre humains qui accpete autre humain mme si ils sont trangers toi tu y a trouv ta place en europe pour dire que tu es europeen avec cette diversit dans ton ADN qui vous rappelle que tu es le fruit de plusieurs trangers.

----------


## Zirak

C'est malheureux, mais mme fanmanga est moins bte que certains sur ce coup l, je mets un +1 au dernier message mme si a pique les yeux.

----------


## Invit

Effectivement, il a mis les choses  plat et pris du recul pour une fois  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> En France il n'y a pas de sanction, tu peux voler, frapper, tu ne feras jamais de prison ferme.
> Par contre tu peux te retrouver en prison pour dlit d'opinion...


Donc en France les prisons sont remplis de prisonnier pour dlit d'opinion?  ::roll:: 

Tu arrtes parfois de dire des conneries?

----------


## Madmac

> Donc en France les prisons sont remplis de prisonnier pour dlit d'opinion? 
> 
> Tu arrtes parfois de dire des conneries?


Non, mais les gens payent pour avoir os contester la pense unique.

http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/diffu...on-937727.html

La pauvre a commis le crime de publier une image d'un Mufti en confrence avec Adolf : https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mufti+and+...ages&ia=images

Dnonc les drives de l'immigration est un mtier dangereux :  https://ripostelaique.com/pierre-cas...comment-page-1

----------


## Madmac

> Si tu regarde un peu ton ADN tu peux trouver des traces des affricains des indiens asiatiques...


Tu galement trouv des traces de primates. Les Europens sont originaire .. D'Europe. La thorie du Out of Africa est obsolte. Les anctres des Europens est le Nandertal. 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...ientists-find/

Il y a bien une une contribution africaine, mais elle tait d'une poque ou les primates commenaient  peine  marcher. Ajoute l'invasion Ottoman et tu as ton explication pour les traces d'ADN d'origine africaine.

Comme  une certaine poque, il tait de bon ton de nier lexistence des races, il ne faut pas s'tonner que les mdias ont 'oublier' de mentionner' cette dcouverte.

----------


## Madmac

> Pour l'instant faut s'ocupper d'eux leurs pays et encore en guerre .


Nous n'avons aucune responsabilit. Nous leur devons absolument rien. Il faut cesser ce paternaliste. Et les laiss prendre leur responsabilit.

L'Occident leur a fournie leur cole, l'accs  nos universit pendant un sicle. Nous avons mme payer pour la construction de leur cole et pour leur enseignement. Nous leur avons donner de l'aide internationale mdicale. De la nourriture pendant les famines. Avec ce que ils ont reu en aide international, nous aurions pu rebtir l'Afrique 2 fois et demi !

Mais le fond du problme est simple: Les Africains produisent plus d'Africains que le territoire peut en nourrir. La seule aide qui peut les aider est de leur donner des condoms et leur offrir un programme de strilisation volontaire aprs le premier enfant.

Il n'y a pas de vaccin contre la stupidit, vous n'avez qu' suivre les nouvelles sur le sort des fermiers blancs en Afrique du Sud pour le comprendre.

----------


## BenoitM

> L'Occident leur a fournie leur cole, l'accs  nos universit pendant un sicle. Nous avons mme payer pour la construction de leur cole et pour leur enseignement. Nous leur avons donner de l'aide internationale mdicale. De la nourriture pendant les famines. Avec ce que ils ont reu en aide international, nous aurions pu rebtir l'Afrique 2 fois et demi !


Sans commenter toutes les autres conneries...

On ne se demande pas qui leurs  fourni leurs armes  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu regarde un peu ton ADN tu peux trouver des traces des affricains des indiens asiatiques...


Ouais par exemple dans mon ADN il y a du Nendertal et c'est beaucoup moins le cas chez les Africains !
Deux tudes prcisent notre part de Nandertal



> Pour paraphraser un  tube   de Johnny Hallyday, on peut dire qu' on a tous quelque chose en nous de Nandertal . Oui, mais combien ? On estime que les humains actuels d'origine europenne ou asiatique ont hrit en moyenne de 1  3 % du gnome de leur cousin, dont l'espce s'est teinte il y a environ 30 000 ans. Les Homo sapiens d'ascendance africaine n'ont, eux, que peu ou pas d'ADN de Nandertal parce qu'il n'y a pas eu de croisement entre ce dernier, qui vivait en Eurasie, et leurs anctres.


Il y a eu du mtissage entre Homo Sapiens et Neandertal par vague successive.
a veut dire que l'Europen et l'Africain sont spar depuis beaucoup plus de 30 000 ans.
Donc t'as le temps d'voluer un petit peu.




> Tes arrire grands parents en migrer partout sur terre avant d'tre en europe .


Je ne suis pas un spcialiste de mon arbre gnalogique, mais il me semble que mes arrire grand parents taient franais.




> Avant il avait plus de peur des trangers et malgrs ca grace au bon coeur d'autre humains qui accpete autre humain mme si ils sont trangers toi tu y a trouv ta place en europe pour dire que tu es europeen avec cette diversit dans ton ADN qui vous rappelle que tu es le fruit de plusieurs trangers.


Oui non mais  la limite, on peut dire qu'on vient tous d'Afrique  la base.
Mais a date.

Et faut pas essayer de faire croire que l'Afrique c'est qu'un bloc de plein de peuples qui sont copain...
En ralit il y a des guerres entre ethnies alors qu'ils vivent dans le mme pays.
Les peuples africains sont peut tre un peu pote entre eux quand ils sont en dehors de chez eux, mais l'Afrique c'est pas un gros truc fraternelle.

LE RACISME ANTI-NOIR AU MAGHREB



> Lhospitalit  rserve aux africains-noirs au Maghreb suscite une relle inquitude ces dernires annes. Des faits trs graves dj enregistrs en Tunisie, au Maroc, en Algrie et un peu partout dans cette rgion de lAfrique montrent que lhomme noir nest pas encore accept dans tous les milieux. Entre rumeurs et actes avrs de racisme, nous nous sommes pench sur ce sentiment anti-noir des Maghrbins. Mythe ou ralit ?


Algrie: violences contre des migrants dans la ville de Bchar

Et c'est pareil en Europe, en Asie, etc.
On est pas tous copain. (les 2 guerres mondiales c'tait entre peuples europen)

a vient beaucoup de la culture.
Un Portugais, c'est pas un Espagnol, c'est pas un Italien, c'est pas un Franais, etc. (mme si c'est proche, il y doit y avoir un truc latin en commun)
On retrouve des caractristique propre  chaque nationalit.

Et mme gntiquement, si tu regardes les Hollandais, ils ne sont pas pareil que les Portugais.
Parce que c'tait pas les mmes conditions climatique, donc c'est pas la mme alimentation, donc pas la mme slection gntique. (ils ont bu plus de lait en Hollande)
Chaque peuple a ses caractristiques et c'est cool.

===
Bref.
L'immigration et le mtissage a a ses bons cts, le mtissage peut permettre de survivre en cas de crise (le mtissage Homo Sapiens / Neandertal a fait gagn des dizaines de milliers d'annes d'volution  l'Homo Sapiens, parce que Neandertal tait adapt au froid).

La France a toujours t une terre daccueil, l'histoire de France est remplit de personnalit trangre qui ont jou un grand rle.
Le truc pour que a ce passe bien, c'est de s'intgrer.
Parfois il y a des gens qui ne sintgrent pas, ils vivent entre eux au lieu de vraiment devenir franais et c'est pas sympa  ::(: 

On va dire que le plus important c'est la culture, si tu vas dans un pays, il faut vivre comme on vit dans le pays.
Par exemple si tu pars vivre en Arabie Saoudite t'vite de faire du sein nu.
Alors qu'en France t'as des endroits prvu  cet effet :
Anne Hidalgo inaugure la premire plage nudiste de Paris Plages
Ya des tats o c'est encore autre chose :
A New York, sortir seins nus est un droit

Et aprs la gntique joue un rle secondaire, a joue beaucoup sur le physique et le psychologique.
Un Saharien a n'a pas le mme physique qu'un Inuit.
Un Algrien a n'a pas la mme psychologie qu'un Chinois.

Bon aprs 2 algriens n'ont pas le mme physique et le mme psychologique, mais c'est quand mme plus proche.
Ce sont des berbres les gars.




> Donc en France les prisons sont remplis de prisonnier pour dlit d'opinion?


Pure mais comment vous faites pour interprter mes propos de cette faon ?
Il faut quand mme aller chercher loin et retourner le truc n'importe comment.

Il y a trs peu de gens en prison pour dlit d'opinion, mais il devrait y en avoir zro, normalement il y a un truc qui s'appelle "libert d'opinion" on devrait avoir le droit de tout dire, tant qu'on incite pas  la violence.
En France, il y a des procs pour caricature, il y a des livres interdit, c'est n'importe quoi !
Il est o l'Esprit Charlie ?! lol

Ce que j'ai essay de dire c'est qu'il y a plein de dlinquants qui se sont fait prendre plein de fois pour vol (parfois avec violence) et qui ne font pas de prison.
J'ai entendu des tmoignages de policiers qui sont dmoralis, parce qu'ils arrtent les mmes dlinquants en boucle et ils ne se font jamais emprisonner.
C'est quoi l'histoire ?
Il y a pas une rgle qui fait que si t'es condamn  moins de 2 ans de ferme tu les fais pas ou un truc comme a ?

Et les prisons manquent de banquiers, de financiers, de politique, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> Pure mais comment vous faites pour interprter mes propos de cette faon ?
> Il faut quand mme aller chercher loin et retourner le truc n'importe comment.


Bah non, il suffit de lire ce que tu cris, on n'y est pour rien si tu t'exprime mal...





> Il y a trs peu de gens en prison pour dlit d'opinion, mais il devrait y en avoir zro, normalement il y a un truc qui s'appelle "libert d'opinion" *on devrait avoir le droit de tout dire*, tant qu'on incite pas  la violence.


Bah oui on "devrait" sauf qu'il y a des lois, et non, le problme n'est pas que l'incitation  la violence, mais aussi l'incitation  la haine (qui souvent amne  la violence). 

Comme je te l'ai dj dit il y a un moment, on peut tre contre ces lois, et donc essayer de les changer (tu fais ton parti ou tu organise une manif ou tu fais une ptition, j'en sais rien), mais tant que ces lois existent, tu te dois de les respecter, sinon tu peux tre puni. 

C'est pas spcifique aux dlits d'opinion, c'est pareil pour toutes les lois, qu'elles nous plaisent ou non. 





> Et les prisons manquent de banquiers, de financiers, de politique, etc.


Les prisons manquent surtout de place et de personnel, sans parler du fait que vu la lenteur de la justice, des fois quant ton jugement arrive, tu as dj purg ta peine. 

Aprs que les "puissants" ne soient jamais ou rarement condamns, ce n'est pas spcifique  la France, c'est hlas un problme mondial...

----------


## BenoitM

> Les prisons manquent surtout de place et de personnel, sans parler du fait que vu la lenteur de la justice, des fois quant ton jugement arrive, tu as dj purg ta peine.


On pourrait aussi faire un dbat sur l'utilit de la prison  :;): 

Il existe des sanctions beaucoup plus utile que la prison entk pour la "petite" criminalit.

----------


## Buffet_froid

Une synthse :



> D'abord le phnomne de l'immigration est globale en l'observe aussi chez les animeaux, la ou il y a manque de ressources les animeaux et les humains migrent. 
> => La diffrence entre l'homme prhistorique et l'homme moderne, c'est la sdentarit qui s'est caractrise  partir du nolithique.
> Les hommes, contrairement aux animaux, ne se sont plus contents de chasser et de cueillir, mais de cultiver leurs ressources localement (levage, techniques, ducation...). C'est cette sdentarit qui est  la base de la culture au sens large.
> Quand bien mme les dsirs de conqute et d'exploration ont toujours taraud les hommes, le rve du quidam ce n'est pas la migration perptuelle, mais l'enracinement qui permet la transmission des richesses, de la force de travail et garantit une fin de vie paisible entoure de ses proches.
> 
> La seule communaut moderne qui se soit base sur le nomadisme est la communaut pharisienne (je mets de ct les tziganes, qui en dfinitive, ne sont pas si  part que cela puisque chrtiens pour la plupart), car rgulirement chasse du fait de son racisme chronique et de son arrogance caractrise (prwym signifie "spars" en hbreu) ; il est d'ailleurs intressant de constater qu'aujourd'hui c'est cette mme communaut qui nous exhorte au multiculturalisme forc.
> Une communaut nomade est de facto une communaut soit parasite, soit prdatrice, soit les deux.
> 
> Faut arrter de mettre tous sur les migrants et de les viser, les migrants n'avait pas le choix de venir chez vous, si vous te a leur place manque des ressources et guerres vous ferais parielle. 
> ...





> Et donc, tu gueule sur le forum, mais concrtement, tu fais quoi pour remonter a  tes "lus" pour que cela cesse ? Rien
> 
> Et donc la aussi concrtement tu fais quoi ? T'as t manifest dans la rue pour demander au gouvernement de se barrer de Syrie ? T'as lanc une ptition ? T'as appel ton dput ?


Qu'en savez-vous ?
Je vois pas pourquoi il faudrait passer par la case militantisme pour avoir le droit de s'exprimer ici.
videmment que les politiciens sont responsables -en toute connaissance de cause d'ailleurs (**) - mais le raccourci qui consiste  faire porter les dcisions politiques sur les paules des gens simples, sous prtexte que ce sont eux qui ont choisi leurs responsables politiques par la dmocratie, c'est une escroquerie tant donne que la Rpublique Franaise est une parodie de dmocratie, je le rpte une nime fois. La preuve : le prsident actuel a t lu avec mme pas 44% des voix des inscrits. Quand t'as affaire  des pyromanes tu dois traquer les pyromanes et appeler les pompiers.
(**)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme  une certaine poque, il tait de bon ton de nier lexistence des races, il ne faut pas s'tonner que les mdias ont 'oublier' de mentionner' cette dcouverte.


Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu que l'on niait l'existence des races. On dnombre un paquet de races de chiens et de chats, par exemple.
Si tu veux parler des humains, l par contre, c'est assez simple. On ne nie pas l'existence des races, mais dans le spci humain, il n'y a qu'une race l'Homonid, qui a connu plusieurs espces au cours du temps, et dont la seule espce actuellement prsente est l'Homo Sapiens.




> Ouais par exemple dans mon ADN il y a du Nendertal


T'es sur qu'il y a autre chose ?  ::mouarf:: 




> On pourrait aussi faire un dbat sur l'utilit de la prison 
> 
> Il existe des sanctions beaucoup plus utile que la prison entk pour la "petite" criminalit.


Oui, le bagne !  ::twisted::

----------


## Zirak

> Je vois pas pourquoi il faudrait passer par la case militantisme pour avoir le droit de s'exprimer ici.


Ce n'est pas ce que je dis...

Bien sr que tu peux t'exprimer ici sans tre militant, la n'est pas la question. Sauf que t'exprimer ici, c'est du niveau d'une conversation de bistrot niveau impact.

Il ne faut pas te plaindre que c'est seulement la faute au vilain gouvernement, et esprer que cela change tout seul par magie, si derrire, personne ne se bouge pour que cela change.





> Et n'oublie pas que avec le rchauffement climatique on aura autre type de migration et peut etre les rles seront inverss.
> => On est le 21 mars, il neige dans le sud de la France, et la banquise avance au ple sud au lieu de reculer comme prvu, alors j'attends de voir, mais comme on dit, "plus c'est gros, plus a passe"...


Par contre, si tu en es au stade de rfuter toute consquence du climat sur les migrations, t'as quand mme un srieux problme. Car c'est quand mme une des raisons principales du dbut du conflit en Syrie.  Mais bon, c'est plus facile de dire que c'est juste la faute aux vilains gouvernements occidentaux.

----------


## fanmanga

> Tu galement trouv des traces de primates. Les Europens sont originaire .. D'Europe. La thorie du Out of Africa est obsolte. Les anctres des Europens est le Nandertal. 
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...ientists-find/
> 
> Il y a bien une une contribution africaine, mais elle tait d'une poque ou les primates commenaient  peine  marcher. Ajoute l'invasion Ottoman et tu as ton explication pour les traces d'ADN d'origine africaine.
> 
> Comme  une certaine poque, il tait de bon ton de nier lexistence des races, il ne faut pas s'tonner que les mdias ont 'oublier' de mentionner' cette dcouverte.






> Ouais par exemple dans mon ADN il y a du Nendertal et c'est beaucoup moins le cas chez les Africains !
> Deux tudes prcisent notre part de Nandertal
> 
> Il y a eu du mtissage entre Homo Sapiens et Neandertal par vague successive.
> a veut dire que l'Europen et l'Africain sont spar depuis beaucoup plus de 30 000 ans.
> Donc t'as le temps d'voluer un petit peu.
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas un spcialiste de mon arbre gnalogique, mais il me semble que mes arrire grand parents taient franais.


Oui et tes arrieres petits enfants tu es sur qu ils seront francais ou des europens ou des africains ...?

Moi par exemple dans ma famille il y des arabes des berberes des noirs et des francais de vrais souches et je suis fier de cette variet gntique et je ne fait pas diffrence entre humain par rapport a sa nationalit ou son orgine mais autant que Homme car je sais que mes arrire-grand-parents tait d'orgines et de nationalits diffrentes et aussi que mes arrire-petits-enfants seront aussi d'orgines et de nationalits diffrentes de moi.

----------


## fanmanga

> Nous n'avons aucune responsabilit. Nous leur devons absolument rien. Il faut cesser ce paternaliste. Et les laiss prendre leur responsabilit.
> 
> L'Occident leur a fournie leur cole, l'accs  nos universit pendant un sicle. Nous avons mme payer pour la construction de leur cole et pour leur enseignement. Nous leur avons donner de l'aide internationale mdicale. De la nourriture pendant les famines. Avec ce que ils ont reu en aide international, nous aurions pu rebtir l'Afrique 2 fois et demi !
> 
> Mais le fond du problme est simple: Les Africains produisent plus d'Africains que le territoire peut en nourrir. La seule aide qui peut les aider est de leur donner des condoms et leur offrir un programme de strilisation volontaire aprs le premier enfant.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de vaccin contre la stupidit, vous n'avez qu' suivre les nouvelles sur le sort des fermiers blancs en Afrique du Sud pour le comprendre.


Oui si le monde est ferm je suis d'accord avec toi vous avez aucune rsponsabilit mais la nous vivont dans un monde ouvert  la terre bleu.

N'oublie pas que les armes utiliser sont europeens ou amercains et que les ressources par exemple de l'afrique vas en europe ou en amrique sans que l'africain prend sa part juste les dictatures mise en place aprs l'indpendance pour voler l'afrique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme je te l'ai dj dit il y a un moment, on peut tre contre ces lois, et donc essayer de les changer (tu fais ton parti ou tu organise une manif ou tu fais une ptition, j'en sais rien), mais tant que ces lois existent, tu te dois de les respecter, sinon tu peux tre puni.


Ah ouais a pourrait tre une ide... (il y a plein de lois qui font chier en France, comme la loi Fabius-Gayssot, ou la loi Pleven)
Mais je vois pas tellement de solution pour que le peuple puisse influer sur les lois...
Le peuple subit et n'a jamais rien  dire.
Quand en France il y a un rfrendum il n'est respect que quand il va dans le sens du systme.
Tous les partis politiques sont pourri ou fond moins d'1%.
Pour faire un partie il faut de l'argent.
Donc il n'y a aucune solution,  part la rvolution quand les franais seront  bout, mais ils ont une grosse tolrance avant de craquer...




> C'est pas spcifique aux dlits d'opinion, c'est pareil pour toutes les lois, qu'elles nous plaisent ou non.


Ce qui je dis c'est qu'on peut se retrouver en prison pour des messages, alors qu'on peut voler et agresser en restant libre.




> Les prisons manquent surtout de place et de personnel, sans parler du fait que vu la lenteur de la justice, des fois quant ton jugement arrive, tu as dj purg ta peine.


Ouais mais bon c'est l'austrit, il faut faire des conomies.
Donc le gouvernement vire des fonctionnaires.




> Aprs que les "puissants" ne soient jamais ou rarement condamns, ce n'est pas spcifique  la France, c'est hlas un problme mondial...


Voil !
Encul de puissant !
Ils sont au dessus des lois !




> On pourrait aussi faire un dbat sur l'utilit de la prison


C'est vrai que gnralement en sortant t'es pas moins criminel qu'en entrant...




> Il existe des sanctions beaucoup plus utile que la prison entk pour la "petite" criminalit.


Il y a des peines qui ne sont pas appliques :
Peines de prison non excutes: l'intox de Macron sur la dtention



> Jeudi, *Emmanuel Macron a affirm que les peines de prison de moins de 2 ans n'taient pas appliques*. Les chiffres de l'administration pnitentiaire dmontrent le contraire.





> Oui et tes arrieres petits enfants tu es sur qu ils seront francais ou des europens ou des africains ...?


Alors a je m'en fous totalement...
Ils se dmerderont, ils pourront mme partir en Angleterre si a leur chante, ce n'est pas mon problme, a ne me concerne pas.
L'important c'est de s'intgrer, il faut respecter la faon de vivre local et ne pas imposer sa vision aux autochtones, ils sont chez eux, on va pas les embter.
Ils pourront mme se convertir au protestantisme si ils veulent...

----------


## Zirak

T'as vraiment aucune honte en fait ? 

Tu affirmes que des peines ne sont pas appliques, en citant Macron :




> Il y a des peines qui ne sont pas appliques :
> Peines de prison non excutes: l'intox de Macron sur la dtention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Jeudi, *Emmanuel Macron a affirm que les peines de prison de moins de 2 ans n'taient pas appliques*. Les chiffres de l'administration pnitentiaire dmontrent le contraire.


C'est bien de mettre cette partie l en gras, pour montrer que cela va dans ton sens, mais il aurait t plus intelligent de lire la partie en rouge avant de poster... 


Je sais pas, fait au moins l'effort d'essayer de nous manipuler en prenant des bouts de phrases hors contexte, si tu poste toi-mme le bout de phrase qui te fait passer pour un idiot, c'est mme plus drle pour nous...  ::aie:: 

C'est mme marqu dans le titre de l'article que c'est une intox bordel... Tu touchais dj le fond, mais t'arrive  descendre encore plus bas. Respect !

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bien de mettre cette partie l en gras, pour montrer que cela va dans ton sens, mais il aurait t plus intelligent de lire la partie en rouge avant de poster...


Non mais vident que j'avais lu le phrase entire ! En plus elle est super courte. (si j'avais voulu manipul j'aurai pas coup comme a... De toute faon ya crit *l'intox de Macron* dans le titre)
Moi a me fait marrer et c'est le plus important (pour moi, c'est clair que pour vous a sert  rien...).

Mais peut tre que ce qu'a dit Macron est bas sur des faits rels.
Il y a des peines qui ne sont pas appliques.
Macron se trompe, c'est quand mme positif pour moi, parce qu'on peut dire que Macron n'y connait rien et raconte n'importe quoi.

a va 2 fois dans mon sens ^^  ::ptdr:: 
C'est gnial comme phrase (pour moi) !

On peut ressortir les fakes news de l'poque :
2013 :
100.000 peines de prison ferme non excutes

2017 :
Le vrai du faux. "100 000 peines de prison ne sont pas excutes en France"



> Le dput Les Rpublicains, Georges Fenech, affirme qu'en France, "100 000 peines de prison ne sont pas appliques, faute de place dans les prisons." C'est faux.


===
a semble compliqu :
LA RFORME TAUBIRA QUANT  LEXCUTION DES PEINES PRIVATIVES DE LIBERT (ARTICLES 721, 721-1 ET 729 DU CPP).



> Une personne emprisonne bnficie aujourdhui des crdits de rduction de peine suivants :
> 	3 mois pour la premire anne demprisonnement ;
> 	2 mois pour les annes suivantes ;
> 	7 jours par mois pour la partie de peine infrieure  une anne pleine ou pour les peines de moins dun an.
> 
> Avant la rforme, pour une peine excute pour une infraction commise en rcidive, les crdits de rduction de peine tait les suivants :
> 	2 mois pour la premire anne demprisonnement ; 
> 	1 mois pour les annes suivantes ;
> 	5 jours par mois pour la partie de peine infrieure  une anne pleine ou pour les peines de moins dun an.

----------


## Gooby

> J'avais une stat sur les prisons suisses qui indiquait un occupation de 60% par les musulmans. Pour un population de moins de 15%, je trouve que c'est trs inquitant.


Petite piste de rflexion: et si le fait qu'ils taient musulmans n'avaient que peu/pas (j'suis sympa, je mets un "peu") de rapport? par exemple, si le fait qu'ils soient tous manchots, chauves, friss ou conducteur de Renaud Mgane pouvaient entrer en compte; aprs tout, l'histoire ne nous le dit pas. Et du coup, compltement au pif, si ils appartenaient  la classe de la population la plus dfavorise? C'est vrai que le coran pousse certainement plus au vol que la pauvret, a tombe sous le sens.

Je pense qu'il faut faire attention avec ce genre de raccourci. Comparons ce qui est comparable.

----------


## Gooby

> notre beau pays est forc de vendre ses aroports et ses fleurons industriels sur ordre de l'UE pour donner  bouffer aux sans-papiers !! La voil la vrit !!


a sort d'o a? 
Est-ce que tu as une ide de combien a cote comparativement, par exemple,  la fraude fiscale et  la fraude patronale? 

On arrive probablement pas  la cheville de ce que cote l'vasion fiscale  la socit.

Tu reproches aux autres de gober tout ce que BFM raconte j'ai cru comprendre; a serait pas typiquement le genre d'nerie qu'ils rabchent  longueur d'annes pour continuer  alimenter l'pouvantail d'extrme droite?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Petite piste de rflexion: et si le fait qu'ils taient musulmans n'avaient que peu/pas de rapport?


Souvent en Suisse tre musulman, a veut dire tre immigr.
Donc c'est peut tre des gens mal intgr.

Je dirais plutt a :
Statistics of incarcerated African-American males


Statistics of incarcerated African-American males - Incarceration by race and ethnicity
Race, ethnicity
% of US population
% of U.S. incarcerated population
National incarceration rate (per 100,000 of all ages)

White (non-Hispanic)
64
39
450 per 100,000

Hispanic
16
19
831 per 100,000

Black
13
40
2,306 per 100,000


En pourcentage il y a relativement plus d'homme noir en prison que d'homme blanc.
Pourquoi ?
Parce qu'il y a plus de pauvret chez les noir amricain.
Parce que l'intgration a t mal fait.
Parce que les USA taient raciste ya pas si longtemps (dans certains tats il y avait de la sgrgation raciale jusque dans les annes 1960).

Je cite Jesse Owens :



> When I came back to my native country, after all the stories about Hitler, I couldn't ride in the front of the bus. I had to go to the back door. I couldn't live where I wanted. I wasn't invited to shake hands with Hitler, but I wasn't invited to the White House to shake hands with the President, either.
> 
> Hitler didn't snub me; it was our president who snubbed me. The president didn't even send me a telegram.


Les USA taient pas sympa avec les minorits (mme au niveau du terrain) :
https://youtu.be/ETR9qrVS17g

----------


## Zirak

> Tu reproches aux autres de gober tout ce que BFM raconte j'ai cru comprendre; a serait pas typiquement le genre d'nerie qu'ils rabchent  longueur d'annes pour continuer  alimenter l'pouvantail d'extrme droite?


J'aurais plus dit Fdesouche ou Riposte laque que BFM... 






> En pourcentage il y a relativement plus d'homme noir en prison que d'homme blanc.
> Pourquoi ?
> Parce qu'il y a plus de pauvret chez les noir amricain.
> Parce que l'intgration a t mal fait.
> Parce que les USA taient raciste ya pas si longtemps (dans certains tats il y avait de la sgrgation raciale jusque dans les annes 1960).


Tu vois quand tu veux ! 

Ca c'est la bonne dmarche, se poser la question de "pourquoi" cet tat de fait, essayer de trouver les causes et voir ce que l'on peut faire pour y remdier. Et pas faire comme 2 ou 3 l'ont fait dans ce fil,  gnraliser  toute une ethnie ou un peuple, les actions d'une portion de ce groupe.

----------


## Madmac

> Oui si le monde est ferm je suis d'accord avec toi vous avez aucune rsponsabilit mais la nous vivont dans un monde ouvert  la terre bleu.
> 
> N'oublie pas que les armes utiliser sont europeens ou amercains et que les ressources par exemple de l'afrique vas en europe ou en amrique sans que l'africain prend sa part juste les dictatures mise en place aprs l'indpendance pour voler l'afrique.


Tu sais d'ou vient cet impratif moral: De nos racines chrtiennes. Et bien je me fous totalement de ton contre-argument, car il faut avoir un compas moral trs tordu pour faire preuve de charit pour des gens qui massacrent les Chrtiens par millions. Et de plus, tu es trs mal renseign. Sur le continent africain, la majorit des AK47 sont de fabrication chinoise. Alors si tu veux nous faire pleurer, tu devras trouver mieux.

----------


## Madmac

> En pourcentage il y a relativement plus d'homme noir en prison que d'homme blanc.
> Pourquoi ?
> Parce qu'il y a plus de pauvret chez les noir amricain.
> Parce que l'intgration a t mal fait.
> Parce que les USA taient raciste ya pas si longtemps (dans certains tats il y avait de la sgrgation raciale jusque dans les annes 1960).


Dsol sur ce coup-la, tu as oubli le facteur statistique le plus significatif: La monoparentalit. La communaut noire est la communaut avec le plus d'enfants hors-mariages. Et pour une bonne partie d'entre eux. les enfants ignorent mme qui est leur pre. La pauvret transforme pas les gens en criminel. Et si tu avais eu des noires amricains dans ton entourage, tu aurais constat qu'ils aiment les bijoux voyants et les Nikes. Et qu'ils prfrent investir le temps devenir des Rappers, des joueurs de basequette  ou de baseball. Pluţt que dans tout autre secteur.

Si la pauvret tait le facteur dterminant, les latinaux auraient des statistiques comparables.

----------


## Madmac

> a sort d'o a? 
> Est-ce que tu as une ide de combien a cote comparativement, par exemple,  la fraude fiscale et  la fraude patronale? 
> 
> On arrive probablement pas  la cheville de ce que cote l'vasion fiscale  la socit.
> 
> Tu reproches aux autres de gober tout ce que BFM raconte j'ai cru comprendre; a serait pas typiquement le genre d'nerie qu'ils rabchent  longueur d'annes pour continuer  alimenter l'pouvantail d'extrme droite?


Donc selon ta logique, si un type te frappe  coup de poing, ce n'est pas significatif si un autre te frappe  coup de bton. Les taxes abusives incitent au crime. Si l'age de la retraite est repouss constamment, il ne faut pas se surprendre si les gens dcident de prendre des mesures drastiques pour ce protger.

----------


## Madmac

> Petite piste de rflexion: et si le fait qu'ils taient musulmans n'avaient que peu/pas (j'suis sympa, je mets un "peu") de rapport? par exemple, si le fait qu'ils soient tous manchots, chauves, friss ou conducteur de Renaud Mgane pouvaient entrer en compte; aprs tout, l'histoire ne nous le dit pas. Et du coup, compltement au pif, si ils appartenaient  la classe de la population la plus dfavorise? C'est vrai que le coran pousse certainement plus au vol que la pauvret, a tombe sous le sens.
> 
> Je pense qu'il faut faire attention avec ce genre de raccourci. Comparons ce qui est comparable.


La pauvret ne rend pas les gens criminels, le manque de sens moral en est la cause. Et en passant, il a t prouv que les Franais les plus pauvres sont de souche. Comme les habitants de la Creuse. Parce que pour encore beaucoup de Franais dpendre de l'tat est quelque chose de dshonorants.

https://www.lamontagne.fr/gueret/ins..._12255670.html

Tu devrais rvis ton prjug, parce que c'est franchement insultant et handicapant d'tre peru comme un criminel potentiel parce que l'on a eu la malchance d'tre ne dans la pauvret.

Enfin mme avec la logique la plus tordue, tu n'arrive pas  une explication plausible pour expliquer comment leur 'pauvret' expliquerait qu'ils soient devenue les plus grands prdateurs sexuels de l'Europe.

----------


## Grogro

> Si la pauvret tait le facteur dterminant, les latinaux auraient des statistiques comparables.


Les latinos ont donc une proportion de familles mono-parentales bien infrieure aux afro-amricains ? Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que ce serait le facteur dterminant ?

----------


## yildiz-online

> il ne faut pas se surprendre si les gens dcident de prendre des mesures drastiques pour ce protger.


Ni tre surpris que les gens se comportent en tre humain faisant preuve de compassion et d'empathie:

http://www.perlesdaccueil.be/

Ta haine n'est heureusement pas universelle.

----------


## Gooby

> Donc selon ta logique, si un type te frappe  coup de poing, ce n'est pas significatif si un autre te frappe  coup de bton. Les taxes abusives incitent au crime. Si l'age de la retraite est repouss constamment, il ne faut pas se surprendre si les gens dcident de prendre des mesures drastiques pour ce protger.


Je suis pas sr d'avoir bien compris ce passage. Mais si j'ai bien compris ce que tu dis, bah je rpondrai que si un mec tire au missile sur ma maison alors qu'un autre jette des cailloux  ma fentre, je me proccuperai d'abord de celui qui me tire un missile oui, cela va de soit. Parce que du coup ton analogie est inexacte, la diffrence entre coup de point et bton est moindre comparativement entre la diffrence du coups des rfugis/fraude fiscale.




> La pauvret ne rend pas les gens criminels, le manque de sens moral en est la cause. Et en passant, il a t prouv que les Franais les plus pauvres sont de souche. Comme les habitants de la Creuse. Parce que pour encore beaucoup de Franais dpendre de l'tat est quelque chose de dshonorants.
> 
> https://www.lamontagne.fr/gueret/ins..._12255670.html
> 
> Tu devrais rvis ton prjug, parce que c'est franchement insultant et handicapant d'tre peru comme un criminel potentiel parce que l'on a eu la malchance d'tre ne dans la pauvret.
> 
> Enfin mme avec la logique la plus tordue, tu n'arrive pas  une explication plausible pour expliquer comment leur 'pauvret' expliquerait qu'ils soient devenue les plus grands prdateurs sexuels de l'Europe.


As-tu dj entendu parl de sociologie? C'est une multitude de facteurs qui rentre en compte dans le dterminisme social. C'est bien plus complexe que juste le fait d'tre musulman ou pauvre qui va rendre une personne violente/criminelle. Je ne pense pas avoir affirm que le fait d'tre pauvre tait l'unique raison  la violence, et si c'est le cas ce n'est malheureusement pas ce que j'ai voulu dire. Par contre, j'affirme que ce n'est pas le fait d'tre musulman qui rend violent, mais une multitude de facteurs dont la plupart dpasse certainement mme les sociologues les plus aguris, et l'un de ses facteurs que _je_ pense tre important est la pauvret. (Et le facteur d'tre musulman est surement un facteur existant si a peut te faire plaisir.)

Quand  mon prjug sur les pauvres, je trouve ce reproche assez cocasse au vue de tes prjugs sur les noirs et les musulmans. Mais sinon, oui, il me parat plus comprhensible de voler quand on ne possde rien que de voler alors qu'on a dj beaucoup.

PS: quid de la malchance d'tre n musulman alors?  :;):

----------


## Madmac

> Les latinos ont donc une proportion de familles mono-parentales bien infrieure aux afro-amricains ? Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que ce serait le facteur dterminant ?


En arrivant au pays, ils sont plus pauvre que les Noirs amricains, mais leur taux de criminalit est plus bas que les Noirs. En plus, Un noir  plus de chance d'tre tu par un autre noir, que part l'importe laquelle des communauts ethniques. Si pour toi ce n'est pas une dmonstration du caractre culturel de cette criminalit, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrais te convaincre.

----------


## Madmac

> Je suis pas sr d'avoir bien compris ce passage. Mais si j'ai bien compris ce que tu dis, bah je rpondrai que si un mec tire au missile sur ma maison alors qu'un autre jette des cailloux  ma fentre, je me proccuperai d'abord de celui qui me tire un missile oui, cela va de soit. Parce que du coup ton analogie est inexacte, la diffrence entre coup de point et bton est moindre comparativement entre la diffrence du coups des rfugis/fraude fiscale.


Bien dans le cas prsent, c'est toi qui confond missile et pierre. Le type que fait de la fraude fiscal, il commet un dlit. Et pour ce qu'il fait, personne ne risque d'tre viole ou de prendre un coup de couteau. Ces gens sont illgalement dans ton pays. Et ils sont l pour abuser de la gentillesse des Europens. D'un cot un dlit, de l'autre un crime. Cela va t'tonner sans doute, mais il n'y a pas beaucoup de ces gens qui font des demandes en Estonie. Je te laisse dcouvrir pourquoi.

----------


## Madmac

> Ni tre surpris que les gens se comportent en tre humain faisant preuve de compassion et d'empathie:


Ce n'est pas de la compassion, mais de la stupidit. Au nord de l'Afrique, les Chrtiens sont gorgs et sud, ils sont assassin pour la couleur de leur peau. Croire que les choses vont tre diffrence si ont les amnent en Occident relve de la maladie mentale.

Voila l'explication idiot-visuelle pour te faire comprendre que l'immigration n'est pas une solution raliste.



La seul rsultat possible de cette approche est de transformer l'Occident en un nouvel ensemble de pays merdiques. 




> Ta haine n'est heureusement pas universelle.


Je suis un homme, Je ne consomme pas de lait de soya. Je suis un pragmatique et mon jugement est fond sur la raison. Tu devrais en prendre exemple.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Je suis un homme, Je ne consomme pas de lait de soya. Je suis un pragmatique et mon jugement est fond sur la raison. Tu devrais en prendre exemple.


La raison...

Pour faire un choix raisonnable, il faut rduire au maximum le nombre d'inconnues, tu es bien trop ignorant et troit d'esprit pour faire a. Tes prjugs t'aveuglent et tu es incapable de voir plus loin que ton petit ethnocentrisme.

Quand tu seras capable de voir des tres humains pour ce qu'ils sont: des humains avec leur diffrences, leur vcu et leur parcours et pas des composants dshumaniss d'un groupe x ou y, et que tu cesseras de voir le monde comme un tableau excel avec des cases rouges et vertes, tu pourras parler de choix raisonnable.

En attendant, la stupidit, c'est toi qui en a le monopole, parce que pour avoir une vue si trique et prtendre dtenir la Vrit, faut oser...

----------


## Ryu2000

> PS: quid de la malchance d'tre n musulman alors?


Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problme de religion.
Si on regarde a :
Nombre de musulmans par pays
Et qu'on trie le tableau par "population musulmane" on voit qu'il y a un paquet de musulman en Indonsie et en Inde par exemple.

J'ai pas le sentiment que l'islam d'Indonsie et d'Inde soit un problme.
Alors peut tre qu'il y a des terroristes et des criminelles, mais vu le nombre total a fait pas un gros pourcentage.
Apparemment Daesh est activement en train de crer Daesh Indonsie.

Je pense que c'est une mauvaise ide de trier par religion, c'est pas le facteur principal...
Est-ce que les musulmans Russe posent problme ?

Ce qui change c'est le pays de provenance, des fois il y a la guerre, la pauvret, des peuples violent, un Afghan ou un Pakistanais c'est pas la mme chose qu'un Turque (mme si tu prends que des musulmans).

----------


## Buffet_froid

> a sort d'o a? 
> Est-ce que tu as une ide de combien a cote comparativement, par exemple,  la fraude fiscale et  la fraude patronale? 
> 
> Tu reproches aux autres de gober tout ce que BFM raconte j'ai cru comprendre; a serait pas typiquement le genre d'nerie qu'ils rabchent  longueur d'annes pour continuer  alimenter l'pouvantail d'extrme droite?


chappatoire classique.
La fraude fiscale c'est un autre problme, bien plus coteux certes, mais c'est autre chose.
Le dferlement migratoire actuel cote des centaines de millions d'euros, auxquels on doit ajouter un cot scuritaire, un impact conomique et un cot socio-culturel  moyen / long terme ; et pourtant, je ne suis pas un fan de la thorie du choc des civilisations, si a peut en rassurer certains, les droitards islamophobes  la Mnard (ancien trotskyste encart PS pendant 8 ans, socail-tratre un jour, social-tratre toujours), c'est pas trop ma came.
Ce ne sont pas des neries, c'est une formule choc tire du bon sens. Il n'y a pas de lien de cause  effet direct mais il y a corrlation entre une multitude de mesures anti-nationales.
Au lieu d'crire _vendre ses aroports et ses fleurons industriels sur ordre de l'UE pour donner  bouffer aux sans-papiers_ j'aurais du mettre _vendre ses aroports et ses fleurons industriels sur ordre de l'UE tout en donnant  bouffer aux sans-papiers_, mais le sens reste le mme.




> Quand tu seras capable de voir des tres humains pour ce qu'ils sont: des humains avec leur diffrences, leur vcu et leur parcours et pas des composants dshumaniss d'un groupe x ou y, et que tu cesseras de voir le monde comme un tableau excel avec des cases rouges et vertes, tu pourras parler de choix raisonnable.


Ce sont ceux qui planifient et qui encouragent ces dplacements de population qui rangent les gens dans les cases d'un tableur dshumanis.
Libre-circulation des capitaux, des marchandises _et des hommes_ !
Les vrais visages de "l'humanisme" :

----------


## Gooby

> chappatoire classique.
> La fraude fiscale c'est un autre problme, bien plus coteux certes, mais c'est autre chose.
> Le dferlement migratoire actuel cote des centaines de millions d'euros, auxquels on doit ajouter un cot scuritaire, un impact conomique et un cot socio-culturel  moyen / long terme ; et pourtant, je ne suis pas un fan de la thorie du choc des civilisations, si a peut en rassurer certains, les droitards islamophobes  la Mnard (ancien trotskyste encart PS pendant 8 ans, socail-tratre un jour, social-tratre toujours), c'est pas trop ma came.
> Ce ne sont pas des neries, c'est une formule choc tire du bon sens. Il n'y a pas de lien de cause  effet direct mais il y a corrlation entre une multitude de mesures anti-nationales.
> Au lieu d'crire _vendre ses aroports et ses fleurons industriels sur ordre de l'UE pour donner  bouffer aux sans-papiers_ j'aurais du mettre _vendre ses aroports et ses fleurons industriels sur ordre de l'UE tout en donnant  bouffer aux sans-papiers_, mais le sens reste le mme.


Ok je comprends ton point de vue, mais pourquoi t'indignes-tu autant du cot des migrants pour la socit alors que tu admets toi mme que c'est une goutte d'eau? Si je comprends bien, ce n'est pas vraiment le cot _financier_ pour la socit qui t'indigne mais plus le cot au sens large, dont la partie financire n'est qu'un argument supplmentaire?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le temoignage ne fait absolument aucune rfrence a la religion, qu'ils soient ou se disent musulman est une chose, mais il n'y a aucune affiliation avec la pratique religieuse comme tu le disais au dpart.





> As a Rotherham grooming gang survivor, I want people to know about the religious extremism which inspired my abusers





> They made it clear that because I was a non-Muslim, and not a virgin, and because I didnt dress modestly, that they believed I deserved to be punished.





> The link between terrorism and rape undertaken by Islamist gangs





> Religious indoctrination is a big part of the process of getting young men involved in grooming gang crime. Religious ideas about purity, virginity, modesty and obedience are taken to the extreme until horrific abuse becomes the norm.





> My main perpetrator quoted scriptures from the Quran to me as he beat me.





> I experienced horrific, religiously sanctioned sexual violence and torture





> Grooming gang crime is upheld by religious extremism.


Visiblement, la dvotion religieuse rend difficile les langues trangres. Tu veux que je te traduise?




> C'est le cas avec TOUTES les religions, comme je l'ai dj dit...


Je cite encore l'article d'"Ella Hill" parce qu'il y a plein de bonnes reflexions dedans:



> All the major world religions, including Hinduism and Buddhism, have also at some time been associated with extreme human rights abuses against men, women and children.


Tout  fait, il n'y a pas de bonne religion. 




> Fixed.


*L*es migrants commettent des crimes de haine, comme *l*es gens d'extrme-droite commettent des crimes de haine. O bien tu va me dire que c'est seule l'_extrme_-extrme-droite qui pose problme, et qu'il faut normaliser l'extrme-droite "modre"?

Parce que je te signale que tout ce que l'on peut reprocher  l'extme-droite, on peut le reprocher aux migrants. Ils sont (avec trop peu d'exceptions) racistes, racs, nationalistes, croyants, autoritaires...





> C'est exactement ce que je dis... Viol en rcitant le Coran ou pas, et peu importe la provenance des trangers, certains ont tout de mme ce discours de haine de l'autre, peu importe l'ethnie ou la religion des concerns.


Oui. C'est pourquoi il est extrmement dlicat de grer la fusion culturelle. Des fluxs de migration trop importants mnent invitablement aux violences intercommunautaire.



> Encore une fois, je ne dis pas que 100% des migrants sont innocents, mais je ne comprends mme pas que vous puissiez essayer de justifier ce genre de pratique de gnralisation infonde.


Essayes de redire a avec "membres du FN" au lieu de migrants...oui la plupart des membres du FN n'ont rien fait de mal et ne fairont jamais rien de mal,  part servir  valider et reproduire les croyances qui sous-tendent les crimes de haine d'une fraction agissante. Et a, c'est bien un problme.





> J'ai juste l'impression qu'on lverait le croyant au-dessus d'un athe en terme de morale, etc...


C'est exactement le propos de Yildiz-online. Il croit qu'un croyant est moralement suprieur  un athe.




> PS: quid de la malchance d'tre n musulman alors?


Attention, on ne nait pas musulman. Un bb n'a pas de croyances. C'est seulement aprs s'tre fait bourrer le crne par leurs parents et avoir atteint un certain ge que les enfants commencent  devenir croyants.

En racialisant l'islam tu fais le lit de toutes les extrme-droites, qu'elle soient Europenes ou islamistes.

----------


## Gooby

> Attention, on ne nait pas musulman. Un bb n'a pas de croyances. C'est seulement aprs s'tre fait bourrer le crne par leurs parents et avoir atteint un certain ge que les enfants commencent  devenir croyants.
> 
> En racialisant l'islam tu fais le lit de toutes les extrme-droites, qu'elle soient Europenes ou islamistes.


Pour le coup, j'y connais pas grand chose aux religions. J'ai t baptis catholique quand j'tais encore tout petit, et mme si du coup ma famille, l'INSEE, l'glise, etc etc, m'ont considr comme catholique alors que je n'avais pas encore atteint l'ge de la raison, je ne me suis jamais considr comme catholique, ne suis all  l'glise qu'en de trs rares occasions (mariage, enterrement), n'ai pas fait de catchisme, n'ai pas tudi la bible, j'tais pourtant bien considr comme catholique avant mme d'avoir pu parler, ayant t baptis.

Me basant sur cette exprience, j'ai pens pouvoir considrer un enfant en bas-ge comme dj catholique ou musulman. Ce raisonnement il est faux? En tout cas c'est ce que j'entendais par "natre musulman".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Visiblement, la dvotion religieuse rend difficile les langues trangres. Tu veux que je te traduise?


Est-ce que a parle de cette histoire :
Affaire des viols collectifs de Rotherham
Est-ce qu'ils ont dit que la plupart des coupables taient Pakistanais ?




> Tout  fait, il n'y a pas de bonne religion.


C'est pas la religion qui est mauvaise, c'est l'interptation que certains en font.
Les valeurs du catholicisme sont le pardon et l'oubli par exemple.
Avec des phrases comme  Si quelquun te frappe sur la joue droite, tends-lui aussi la gauche  qui peut tre inteprter comme "Si quelqu'un te menace et t'intimide pour te faire changer d'avis, ne plie pas et garde tes convictions".

Le message de Jsus c'est "Paix et Amour" et la guerre contre les marchands du temple, mais a c'est encore autre chose...




> *L*es migrants commettent des crimes de haine, comme *l*es gens d'extrme-droite commettent des crimes de haine. O bien tu va me dire que c'est seule l'_extrme_-extrme-droite qui pose problme, et qu'il faut normaliser l'extrme-droite "modre"?


C'est pas L c'est D.

La majorit des migrants et des gens dextrme droite n'emmerdent personne.




> on peut le reprocher aux migrants. Ils sont (avec trop peu d'exceptions) racistes, racs, nationalistes, croyants, autoritaires...


Non mais a marche pas du tout ton truc, on est tous le migrant de quelqu'un ( partir du moment o on sort de son pays), et tous les gens ne sont pas nationaliste et autoritaire (dj si t'es nationaliste tu ne quittes pas ton pays).




> Des fluxs de migration trop importants mne invitablement aux violences intercommunautaire.


a par contre c'est vrai...
On a bien vu les batailles dans les camps entre Afghans et rythrens, ou entre Afghans et Soudanais, etc.




> Un bb n'a pas de croyances. C'est seulement aprs s'tre fait bourrer le crne par leurs parents et avoir atteint un certain ge que les enfants commencent  devenir croyants.


a doit faire chier de s'tre fait circoncire sans consentement...
Il y a plusieurs dfinitions de ce qu'tre juif et l'une d'elle est en rapport avec le sang de la mre (si ta mre biologique est juive, tu es juif).

----------


## tanaka59

"Info ou intox ? "

La rponse "Info"

2 de mes connaissance font des tudes en management  Stockholm. Simple constat : Lors de leurs quotidien dplacements en train , ils ont constat des attroupement rcurrent de migrant (syriens , rythrens , maliens ... ) . Ne parlons pas des Roms , Tsiganes et autres populations nomades originaires de Hongrie , Roumanie et Bulgarie. 

Je vais prendre un exemple 2 concrets :

* les roms sont chasss de Roumanie et c'est aux pays voisins de s'en occuper ... France , Belgique , Italie , Sude ... Ce qui est tout bonnement scandaleux ...  
* dernier exemples en date les migrants des Comores qui ne sont plus "expulsable" de Mayotte au motif que les Comores les refusent ... 

C'est tout bonnement scandaleux de refourguer la merde aux voisin quand un pays ne sait pas s'occuper de ces propres ressortissant ... Aux dernires nouvelles aucunes rgions franaises vie entirement dpendante d'un autre pays ? 

La France n'est dj pas foutu de s'occuper de 75 000 SDF . C'est pas en acceptant par "principe" toute la misre des pays voisins qu'on rglera nos problmes en interne ... Chacun sur son lopin de terre et chez soi , c'est trs bien ...

Et a ce que je sache Les Comores ou la Roumanie ne sont pas des pays parmi les plus pauvres , ils ont largement les moyens de s'autogrer .

----------


## Zirak

> *L*es migrants commettent des crimes de haine, comme *l*es gens d'extrme-droite commettent des crimes de haine. O bien tu va me dire que c'est seule l'_extrme_-extrme-droite qui pose problme, et qu'il faut normaliser l'extrme-droite "modre"?


*D*es migrants commettent des crimes de haine et *d*es gens d'extrme-droite commettent des crimes de haine. 

Tous les membres de l'extrme-droite ne commettent pas des crimes punis par la loi, ce n'est qu'une partie, les autres ont juste des ides nausabondes sans forcment passer le pas, et aller faire de l'incitation  la haine publiquement voir pire.  ::D:  


Et si on faisait autant chier les gens d'extrme-droite pour leur incitation  la haine (ce qui est puni par la loi) que l'on fait chier les migrants, il faudrait construire un bon paquet de prisons supplmentaires rien que pour nos bons franais. Mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je vais dire qu'il faut mettre TOUS les franais en prison ou que TOUS les franais sont racistes. 

Perso j'arrive  nuancer en fonction des actions de chacun.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a ce que je sache Les Comores ou la Roumanie ne sont pas des pays parmi les plus pauvres , ils ont largement les moyens de s'autogrer .


Il y a un fort racisme anti-rom en Roumanie :
Roumanie : un rapport sur le racisme anti-rom
Ils ne sont pas trop les bienvenu l-bas apparemment...

Roms de Roumanie

a me rappelle une chanson :


C'est de cette poque :
Sarkozy mis  l'index pour sa politique anti-Roms

----------


## MiaowZedong

> *D*es migrants commettent des crimes de haine et *d*es gens d'extrme-droite commettent des crimes de haine. 
> 
> Tous les membres de l'extrme-droite ne commettent pas des crimes punis par la loi, ce n'est qu'une partie, les autres ont juste des ides nausabondes sans forcment passer le pas, et aller faire de l'incitation  la haine publiquement voir pire.


Dans la loi il y a la notion de crime commis "en runion" pour prendre en compte le fait que justement, il y a l'incitation et la pression sociale qui jouent. Tu peux tre condamn pour avoir fait partie d'un attroupement qui a commis un crime, mme si toi, personellement, tu n'as rien commis. On peut l'tendre: si un facho tabasse des ngres en marge d'un rassemblement FN, on peut considrer que tous les militants FN prennent part  la "runion". En tout cas il est certain que les aggressions n'auraient pas eu lieu sans le rassemblement FN. 

Les musulmans c'est pareil, les gens qui se font sauter sont rconforts par le fait que des centaines de millions de gens pensent comme eux et pensent qu'ils vont aller au paradis. Mme si plus de 99% de ces gens n'iront jamais se faire sauter, il y a une part de responsabilit de la communaut qui a "mont la tte" du terroriste.

Tu individualise trop; "no man is an island"  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> "Info ou intox ? "
> 
> La rponse "Info"
> 
> 2 de mes connaissance font des tudes en management  Stockholm. Simple constat : Lors de leurs quotidien dplacements en train , ils ont constat des attroupement rcurrent de migrant (syriens , rythrens , maliens ... ) . Ne parlons pas des Roms , Tsiganes et autres populations nomades originaires de Hongrie , Roumanie et Bulgarie.


2 de tes connaissances ont aperus des attroupements, donc a permet de conclure que tous les viols et la hausse de la criminalit sont d aux migrants ? 

Tu peux expliquer le cheminement qui te permets de trouver un lien de causalit entre ces deux choses ? 


Et en passant en train, ils sont capables en plus, de connaitre l'origine des mecs dans l'attroupement ? Ils sont quand mme balzes tes potes. 


Srieux, vous en n'avez pas marre de raconter n'importe quoi ?

----------


## Zirak

> En tout cas il est certain que les aggressions n'auraient pas eu lieu sans le rassemblement FN.


C'est la o je ne suis pas d'accord. Il y a des agressions qui se font par des gens en solo, sans forcment qu'il y ait eu une manif ou un rassemblement. 

On peut galement prendre l'exemple des rseaux sociaux, le simple fait d'tre planqu derrire l'anonymat de son cran (voir mme sans tre anonyme, les gens ne se cachent mme plus), donne suffisamment de "courage"  certains pour faire de l'incitation  la haine, et balancer les pires saloperies, tranquille, tout seul dans leur coin.

Je suis bien d'accord que l'effet de groupe peut accentuer les choses, et au final, mme mener  des actions / paroles pires que si la personne avait t seule, mais on ne peut pas non plus compltement zapper les responsabilits individuelles de chacun, et condamner tout un groupe pour les mfaits de moins d'1% des gens qui le compose. 

Et dans ton exemple, je ne suis pas d'accord avec tout :

dans le cas d'une manif FN, admettons qu'un petit groupe de 5/6 s'cartent, et prennent  partie une personne de couleur, si sur les 5/6, il n'y en a que 1 ou 2 qui tapent cette personne, oui les 5/6 seront condamnes (quoi que ceux n'ayant rien fait auront peut-tre des circonstances attnuantes), mais ce n'est pas la manif entire qui va tre attaque en justice. 


Bah c'est pareil avec les migrants, tu ne peux pas condamner tous les migrants pour les mfaits d'une infime partie, ayant eu lieu  des centaines / milliers de kilomtres de l.   





> Tu individualise trop; "no man is an island"


Peut-tre. Mais je prfre cela que de condamner des innocents.  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour le coup, j'y connais pas grand chose aux religions. J'ai t baptis catholique quand j'tais encore tout petit, et mme si du coup ma famille, l'INSEE, l'glise, etc etc, m'ont considr comme catholique alors que je n'avais pas encore atteint l'ge de la raison, je ne me suis jamais considr comme catholique, ne suis all  l'glise qu'en de trs rares occasions (mariage, enterrement), n'ai pas fait de catchisme, n'ai pas tudi la bible, j'tais pourtant bien considr comme catholique avant mme d'avoir pu parler, ayant t baptis.
> 
> Me basant sur cette exprience, j'ai pens pouvoir considrer un enfant en bas-ge comme dj catholique ou musulman. Ce raisonnement il est faux? En tout cas c'est ce que j'entendais par "natre musulman".


Comme tu le dis toi-mme, tu ne t'es jamais considr comme catholique. Donc tu n'as jamais rllement adhr aux croyances catholiques. Tu n'es donc pas catholique. 

Effectivement, les religions en gnral ordonnent aux croyants d'indoctriner leurs enfants ds le plus jeune ge. Par concession envers les croyants, l'INSEE va comptabiliser les enfants comme ayant la religion de leurs parents, sauf dans le cas de couples mixtes o ils ne savent pas trop quoi faire (le couple mixte est gnralement prohib par les religions, ou alors, le croyant doit indoctriner l'enfant dans sa religion et pas celle du conjointce qui pose videment problme quand les deux ont cette obligation ::aie:: ). a vient aussi du fait qu'un enfant est mineur, donc les parents ont pouvoir pour rpondre  sa place.

Mais pour adhrer vraiment  une religion, il faut y croire. Ce qu'un bb n'est pas en tat de faire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si un facho tabasse des ngres en marge d'un rassemblement FN, on peut considrer que tous les militants FN prennent part  la "runion". En tout cas il est certain que les aggressions n'auraient pas eu lieu sans le rassemblement FN.


C'est un mcanisme stupide !
C'est absolument scandaleux si a fonctionne rellement comme a !
Bon dj ce sont les antifas qui provoquent systmatiquement (et il n'y a pas tellement de noir chez les antifas).
Et ce serait pas normal, qu'un groupe prenne parce qu'il y a un nerv dans le tas...




> Les musulmans c'est pareil, les gens qui se font sauter sont rconforts par le fait que des centaines de millions de gens pensent comme eux et pensent qu'ils vont aller au paradis.


N'importe quoi !
La quasi intgralit des musulmans sont contre le terrorisme.
Le terrorisme est l'ennemi des musulmans.

Les terroristes sont des nouveaux converti.
Et pour les vierges au paradis a rappelle la chanson Boom de Didier Super.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je suis bien d'accord que l'effet de groupe peut accentuer les choses, et au final, mme mener  des actions / paroles pires que si la personne avait t seule, mais on ne peut pas non plus compltement zapper les responsabilits individuelles de chacun, et condamner tout un groupe pour les mfaits de moins d'1% des gens qui le compose. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> Bah c'est pareil avec les migrants, tu ne peux pas condamner tous les migrants pour les mfaits d'une infime partie, ayant eu lieu  des centaines / milliers de kilomtres de l.


Je ne parle pas de condamnation mais de prvention. Il faut agir par l'ducation pour modifier les cultures des migrants dj prsents et contrer l'endoctrinement religieux. Il faut sortir les gens de l'extrme-droite par le dbat, l'ducation et les mesures concrtes. Et il faut limiter les afflux de nouveaux arrivants pour viter d'tre dbords par tout a et incapables de faire face  l'accumulation de facteurs criminognes et sgrgationognes (si tu me permets ce nologisme).

----------


## Zirak

> *Je ne parle pas de condamnation mais de prvention*. Il faut agir par l'ducation pour modifier les cultures des migrants dj prsents et contrer l'endoctrinement religieux. Il faut sortir les gens de l'extrme-droite par le dbat, l'ducation et les mesures concrtes. Et il faut limiter les afflux de nouveaux arrivants pour viter d'tre dbords par tout a et incapables de faire face  l'accumulation de facteurs criminognes et sgrgationognes (si tu me permets ce nologisme).


Toi oui, mais ce n'est pas ce qui ressort des messages de certains ici.

Toi tu veux faire de la prvention, pour viter ce genre de problme et les drives potentielles, pour que, quitte  accueillir des gens, qu'on puisse "absorber" ces nouveaux arrivants petit  petit si je puis dire.

Si tu prends les messages d'autres intervenants, les migrants (ou les noirs) sont des criminels de base, c'est dans leur culture / leurs gnes, et ils ne cherchent pas une solution pour russir  faire en sorte que l'intgration se fasse bien, ils n'en veulent pas tout court, ni  court, ni  long terme, peu importe si l'intgration est russie ou non. 

A la base, c'est les gnralisations de ce genre que je dnonais. 

Et galement dnoncer les intox qui existent comme dans la vido du post original, car cela joue normment sur les problmes que tu soulves.

 - une hausse du nombre de viols  cause de changement de la dfinition du mot viol, et de la loi en rapport aux viols.
 - on attribue a aux migrants alors que c'est faux.
 - des gens qui ne prennent pas le temps de vrifier, gobent a et prennent les migrants pour des monstres, et ont une attitude de rejet.
 - les migrants qui arrivent, et qui s'en prennent plein la tte, c'est normal qu'une partie d'entre eux ne fassent pas d'efforts pour s'intgrer puisqu'on les traite comme des animaux (voir mme pire que des animaux) 

Aprs bien sr que cela ne fonctionne pas que dans un sens, il y a galement des migrants qui n'ont pas spcialement envie de changer pour s'intgrer et qui entretiennent eux aussi le problme, on est d'accord, je ne remets pas a en cause du tout, c'est clair que les tords sont partags.

Mais bon voil, ce genre de hoax nausabond, je suis dsol, mais je ne peux pas, c'est viscrale, j'ai 36 ans, la dernire fois que je me suis battu, je devais avoir 8/9 ans mais les gens qui font ces vidos, je leur claquerais le beignet sans hsiter une seconde. 

Au final, que quelqu'un gobe la vido, je peux comprendre, et effectivement il faut duquer les gens, (c'est pour a que mme si les racistes "m'insupportent", je connais tout de mme des votants FN avec qui je suis toujours en contact, et je leur pointe rgulirement les hoax qu'ils partagent, ou que je ne bloque pas certains ici), mais les gens qui font ces hoax pour manipuler les gens, je leur ferais du mal  ::aie::

----------


## Buffet_froid

Entre ceux qui s'imaginent des ratonnades d'extrme-droite, ceux qui affirment vouloir "duquer" tous ceux qui ne valident pas la version vivre-ensembliste de la question migratoire, ceux qui nous parlent d'ides "nausabondes" et qui pensent avoir le monopole du bon sens...




> si un facho tabasse des ngres en marge d'un rassemblement FN, on peut considrer que tous les militants FN prennent part  la "runion". En tout cas il est certain que les aggressions n'auraient pas eu lieu sans le rassemblement FN.


Dj, _si un facho tabasse des ngres en marge d'un rassemblement FN_, a fera la une des journaux pendant 3 mois, et ce sera la mise  mort du parti vu que l'antiracisme est quasiment l'alpha et l'omega de la Rpublique (avec la lacit et les "droits de l'homme").
A part a, il y a rgulirement des agressions violentes d'antifas en marges de manifestations de gauche, bien moins ouvertes au dialogue que la moyenne, et il n'a jamais t question d'interdire les groupuscules d'extrme-gauche sous prtexte qu'ils propageraient la Haine... Pourtant, il y aurait matire...
https://www.facebook.com/LapierreRep...268792213/?t=3

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Il y a un fort racisme anti-rom en Roumanie :
> Roumanie : un rapport sur le racisme anti-rom
> Ils ne sont pas trop les bienvenu l-bas apparemment...
> 
> Roms de Roumanie


Ce racisme anti roms n'a pas lieu d'tre. C'est comme ci demain les Bretons ou les Ch'Ti taient chasss au motif d'tre ... Bretons ou les Ch'Ti et que la Flandres ou le Sussex anglais devait se substituer  la France ... C'est tout bonnement aberrant. Pour rappel en France il y a l'heure actuelle entre 400 000 et 500 000 roms soit le tiers des Roms de ... Roumanie !




> 2 de tes connaissances ont aperus des attroupements, donc a permet de conclure que tous les viols et la hausse de la criminalit sont d aux migrants ?


Faire un tel cheminement n'est pas possible




> Tu peux expliquer le cheminement qui te permets de trouver un lien de causalit entre ces deux choses ?


Tout ces misreux et crve la fin qui sont arrivs , avaient une vie bien meilleur en Syrie . Le niveau de vie avant guerre tait situ a celui de la Turquie , ou L'Iran. Genre 300  500  par mois. Les problmes qui se pose  l'heure actuelle et qui sont venu avec cette misre :

* problmatique religieuse entre sunnites , chiites et alaouites qui ne s'entendent pas et se tapent dessus ... mme en Europe
* problmatique des crtins fanatiques qui se croient encore au temps des coy bow ... et font mumuse en tuant des gens au non d'une idologie religieuse avec AK47 entre les mains ... 
* le choc des cultures ... la culture du moyen orient est une culture qui n'est pas adaptable  la culture de l'occident .

Ne parlons pas des rythrens , des maliens , des soudans ... qui eux sont encore plus misreux et ou le dogme de la religions est encore plus prsent. 

Qui dit misre dit aussi problme social avec les drives que l'on connait , les vols , les agressions ... et j'en passe.




> Et en passant en train, ils sont capables en plus, de connaitre l'origine des mecs dans l'attroupement ? Ils sont quand mme balzes tes potes.


Les 2 personnes de mon entourages se trouvant actuellement en sude, le constatent bien  4 ou 5 reprises par semaines. Lors de leurs correspondance en traversant la gare  pied. La prsence d'immigrs. Pour les Roms c'est facile , ils ont le teint de peau basans et parle une langue relativement proche du latin ou de l'italien, le roumain. Pour les bulgares et hongrois c'est un accent plutt russophone ou slave. 

Pour les autres migrants c'est galement un teint de peau basan avec pas mal des locuteurs perses / turcophones / arabophones. 




> Srieux, vous en n'avez pas marre de raconter n'importe quoi ?


Comme direz Boureville dans La Grande Vadrouille : " J'en ai marre , marre , marre "  ::aie::

----------


## Madmac

> Toi oui, mais ce n'est pas ce qui ressort des messages de certains ici.
> 
> Toi tu veux faire de la prvention, pour viter ce genre de problme et les drives potentielles, pour que, quitte  accueillir des gens, qu'on puisse "absorber" ces nouveaux arrivants petit  petit si je puis dire.
> 
> Si tu prends les messages d'autres intervenants, les migrants (ou les noirs) sont des criminels de base, c'est dans leur culture / leurs gnes, et ils ne cherchent pas une solution pour russir  faire en sorte que l'intgration se fasse bien, ils n'en veulent pas tout court, ni  court, ni  long terme, peu importe si l'intgration est russie ou non.


Cela fais 50 ans que vous tentez de les 'intgrer'. Einstein disait: La folie, cest de faire toujours la mme chose et de sattendre  un rsultat diffrent. 

Voici quelques indices qui pourraient expliquer pourquoi c'est une cause perdue. Et en passant, au cas que cela vous aurait chapp, le Canada est une vritable terre d'immigration. Nous avons sur notre territoire des reprsentant de toute la plante. Quand notre formule d'intgration ne fonctionne pas, nous savons avec certitude que le problme vient de cette communaut.

Rpartition de l'Islam dans le monde



L'indice de consanguinit dans le monde.



La polygamie et le mariage entre cousin, une combinaison explosive qui a des effets pervers pour un peuple

Quotient intellectuel rpartition plantaire.

https://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=36156

Niveau de scolarit par pays

https://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=40343

Si on considre que le travail est un facteur critique pour l'intgration. Et pour les hommes, tre le pourvoyeur est essentiels, dans la majorit des cultures, pour leur estime de soi. Tu pars avec un norme handicap pour limplantation de mesures efficaces contre la radicalisation.

Vous pouvez continuer  vivre dans le monde des bizounoirs. Mais il ne faudra pas vous tonniez de vous rveillez un jour dans un nouveau Kosovo. Niez les problmes ne les font pas disparatre.

----------


## micka132

> Il faut sortir les gens de l'extrme-droite par le dbat, l'ducation et les mesures concrtes.


Totalement illogique. Lextrme tant relatif, il est impossible de ne pas avoir d'extreme. La courbe de Gauss sera toujours l.



> Et il faut limiter les afflux de nouveaux arrivants pour viter d'tre dbords par tout a et incapables de faire face  l'accumulation de facteurs criminognes et sgrgationognes (si tu me permets ce nologisme).


Parfait exemple, aux yeux de certains ces propos sont dextrmes droites. Vite vite que l'on enferme MiaowZedong.




> Si tu prends les messages d'autres intervenants, les migrants (ou les noirs) sont des criminels de base, c'est dans leur culture / leurs gnes, et ils ne cherchent pas une solution pour russir  faire en sorte que l'intgration se fasse bien, ils n'en veulent pas tout court, ni  court, ni  long terme, peu importe si l'intgration est russie ou non.


Tu admets qu'il y a des gens qui ne veulent viscralement pas d'immigration. Comme le seul fait d'essayer de forcer le cerveau en leurs expliquant que ce sont des gros salopards qui pensent mal ne semble pas fonctionner, tu prconises les condamnations  :8O: .



> Entre ceux qui s'imaginent des ratonnades d'extrme-droite, ceux qui affirment vouloir "duquer" tous ceux qui ne valident pas la version vivre-ensembliste de la question migratoire, ceux qui nous parlent d'ides "nausabondes" et qui pensent avoir le monopole du bon sens...


Et oui  ::roll:: . Au final ca pte toujours  un endroit ou  un autre.

----------


## Madmac

Quelqu'un a suggre que la pauvret tait l'lment dterminant pour justifier la criminalit




> Sude : 98% des hommes condamns pour un viol collectif sont des SDF, selon une tude base sur 32 affaires criminelles
> 
> Non je blague, Le vrai titre est: 
> 
> Sude : 98% des hommes condamns pour un viol collectif sont immigrs ou enfants dimmigrs, selon une tude base sur 32 affaires criminelles
> 
> Un tude de 32 affaires de viols collectifs par un journal sudois a rvl que presque tous les hommes reconnus coupables des crimes en Sude entre 2016 et 2017 avaient des origines trangres.
> 
> 32 des 43 hommes condamns pour viols collectifs sont des immigrs.
> ...


C'est triste pour les gens qui dsirent nous faire aval des couleuvres, mais les faits se foutent de vos sentiments !

----------


## tanaka59

Il y a quelques annes j'avais chang avec une personne travaillant au dpartement des statistiques de la criminalit. 

Une chiffre avait attir l'attention :

Sur 100 "truands" 50% sont d'origine franaise , 50 % sont d'origines trangres. Ramen a certaines populations le taux de criminel et de truand et bien suprieur quand on est issu de l'immigration ...

----------


## BenoitM

> Il y a quelques annes j'avais chang avec une personne travaillant au dpartement des statistiques de la criminalit. 
> 
> Une chiffre avait attir l'attention :
> 
> Sur 100 "truands" 50% sont d'origine franaise , 50 % sont d'origines trangres. Ramen a certaines populations le taux de criminel et de truand et bien suprieur quand on est issu de l'immigration ...


Moi ce qui m'a inquitt c'est quand j'ai vu que 100% des prisonniers  mangeaient de la pizza  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> "Info ou intox ? "
> 
> Je vais prendre un exemple 2 concrets :
> 
> * les roms sont chasss de Roumanie et c'est aux pays voisins de s'en occuper ... France , Belgique , Italie , Sude ... Ce qui est tout bonnement scandaleux ...  
> * dernier exemples en date les migrants des Comores qui ne sont plus "expulsable" de Mayotte au motif que les Comores les refusent ...


Pour Mayotte, il suffit de renvoyer les comoriens par paquets de cent, en bateau sous escorte du RPIMA, les femmes et les enfants d'abord. Les Comores ne seront pas content ? peu nous chaud.
Quand aux kwassa kwassa, ils sont suivis bien avant de toucher les ctes grce aux 4 radars de l'le.
Les embarcations peuvent tre arraisonnes, coules et les passeurs inculps de piraterie et traffic d'tre humain. Avec un peu de chance, ils s'en tireront pour 15 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela fais 50 ans que vous tentez de les 'intgrer'.


L'intgration fonctionnait parfaitement avant.
a a commenc  tre la merde aux alentours de la cration d'SOS Racisme, l on a dit aux immigrs que les Franais taient colonialiste, collaborationniste, raciste, etc.
Comme disait Alain Finkielkraut SOS  Baleine c'est pour sauver les baleines, SOS Racisme c'est pour sauver le racisme.




> Quand notre formule d'intgration ne fonctionne pas, nous savons avec certitude que le problme vient de cette communaut.


En France la formule d'intgration est contre productive, on fait en sorte que les immigrs dtestent la France...




> Vous pouvez continuer  vivre dans le monde des bizounoirs. Mais il ne faudra pas vous tonniez de vous rveillez un jour dans un nouveau Kosovo. Niez les problmes ne les font pas disparatre.


Ce n'est pas le problme principal.
Tu pourrais enlever tous les trangers qui posent problme en France, ce serait toujours la merde dans le pays.
C'est du dtournement d'attention, le systme crer clairement de la tension entre Franais "de souche" et Franais musulman.
Le but c'est d'empcher le peuple d'identifier les vrais sources du problmes.

Le systme fait en sorte que des immigrs n'aiment ni la France, ni les Franais.
Et les mdias font un lien entre terrorisme et islam.

Il y a de l'islamophobie  la TV, par exemple avec Zemmour.
Eric Zemmour  nouveau condamn pour des propos islamophobes

Ya a aussi :
Elisabeth Badinter : "Il ne faut pas avoir peur de se faire traiter d'islamophobe"

La LICRA fait compltement l'amalgame entre islam et terrorisme :
Affaire Mennel: la LICRA taxe d'"islamophobie" aprs la publication d'un dessin
La TV Franais est anti France et anti Islam.

Le problme de l'Islam c'est une diversion utilis pour que les franais se battent entre eux au lieu de comprendre qu'est-ce qui ne va vraiment pas en France.
On a des gouvernement anti islam (UMPS) mais pro immigration (de pays qui sont majoritairement musulman).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'intgration fonctionnait parfaitement avant.
> a a commenc  tre la merde aux alentours de la cration d'SOS Racisme, l on a dit aux immigrs que les Franais taient colonialiste, collaborationniste, raciste, etc.


Si a avait si bien march avant, il n'y aurait pas les problmes que l'on a eu hier, que l'on a aujourd'hui et que l'on aura demain.

Le problme n'est pas SOS racisme, mais pourquoi il y a eu SOS Racisme. En fait, on a sem, avec la manire dont on a trait les harkis, les graines qui donnent aujourd'hui les fleurs de DAESH. Et, ce que l'on fait aujourd'hui, c'est simplement semer les graines de ces fleurs, autant dire, qu'on n'est pas sorti de la mouise.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si a avait si bien march avant, il n'y aurait pas les problmes que l'on a eu hier, que l'on a aujourd'hui et que l'on aura demain.


On avait quoi comme problme avec les immigrs en 1950 ?
Il devait bien y avoir des Portugais, des Italiens, des Polonais, etc, qui sont venu en France et a n'a pas du poser tant de problme que a...

Bon aprs les patrons on fait venir des immigrs d'Afrique du Nord pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre non qualifi  pas chre, pour pouvoir faire baisser les salaires de tout le monde.
Et aprs on a crer le regroupement familial, pour qu'il y ait du chmage et donc que les gens acceptent des conditions de travail plus dur.
L'immigration massive c'est un truc de gros capitaliste.

On devrait dire comme les communiste des annes 80 : "Il y a dj trop de chmage on a pas besoin de plus d'immigrs".




> En fait, on a sem, avec la manire dont on a trait les harkis, les graines qui donnent aujourd'hui les fleurs de DAESH. Et, ce que l'on fait aujourd'hui, c'est simplement semer les graines de ces fleurs, autant dire, qu'on n'est pas sorti de la mouise.


Ouais enfin bon, il y a surtout des agences comme la CIA qui ont cr ou aid des groupes terroristes...
Qui va former, armer, payer les terroristes  la base ?

Comme le dit Hillary : "On a aid Al Qaeda pour faire chier les Russes" (c'est pas la citation exacte ^^).
Daesh est financ, arme, form par diffrents pays.

"Lets remember here the people we are fighting today we funded them twenty years ago" Hillary Clinton.

===
Bon et sinon pour limit de semer des graines on pourrait dire "On diminue beaucoup l'immigration lgal, on essaient de virer les clandestins, on fait un effort d'intgration pour ceux qui sont dj l" et tout ce passera mieux.
Parce que faire venir un max d'immigrs (parfois de pays violent, l'Afghanistan a ne rigole pas par exemple), dans la haine de la France, c'est pas le meilleur protocole qu'on puisse mettre en place.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est qu'on avait pas de problme avec la premire gnration d'immigrs maghrbins, non plus. La plupart taient des rapatris d'Algrie et du Maroc suite  la dcolonisation. Le problme, c'est la France qui l'a cr en "parquant" ces immigrs dans des bidons villes et en les abandonnant  leur propre sort.
Rsultat, les gnrations ont grandi avec la haine de ce pays qui avait maltrait leurs parents (qui souvent bossaient durs, pour des salaires de misre).
Ajoutons  cela, un peu d'ducation nationale qui a "oubli" ces quartiers pendant plusieurs dcennies, faisant en sorte de ne pas mlanger ces enfants d'immigrs avec les bons franais. Et tu obtiens un terreau bien fertile pour de la dlinquance.

Car, ce que tu ne vois (toi et tout tes potes d'extrme droite), c'est que le DAESH d'aujourd'hui, il est le produit de la dlinquance d'hier, qui elle-mme est le produit de l'abandon des immigrs des annes 50  70. 

Tu crois franchement que DAESH trouverait autant (il en trouverait surement quelques uns, des crtins y en a toujours eu et y en aura toujours - comme on dit, la seule chose qui soit partage quitablement par tous les peuples, c'est la connerie) d'abrutis pour aller se faire tuer au nom d'une religion que certains ne pratiquaient mme pas ? 

C'est juste une escalade de la violence de la dlinquance au terrorisme (comme la dlinquance n'a pas fait changer les choses, ils passent au niveau suprieur - pas sur que a suffise non plus, vu les discours de nos ttes pensantes). 

Quant  ton histoire de CIA / FBI / MI6 / DSCG / NSA, ... qui ont cr DAESH / AL QUAIDA ou autre, c'est peut-tre vrai en partie, mais a n'a rien  voir avec nos terroristes locaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est qu'on avait pas de problme avec la premire gnration d'immigrs maghrbins, non plus.


Non mais a je le sais.
Il y a les maghrbins qui sont venu en France qui ont travaill dur et qui se sont intgr.
Et c'est vrai aussi qu'il y a des banlieues difficile avec un forte concentration en immigrs et pas d'avenir ni de loisir.

Ce qui fait vraiment chier, c'est ceux qui critique la France, parce qu' une poque elle a fait un peu de colonisation...
L'Angleterre  coloniser beaucoup plus que nous et la culpabilit n'existe pas chez eux...




> Le problme, c'est la France qui l'a cr en "parquant" ces immigrs dans des bidons villes et en les abandonnant  leur propre sort.


Il y a aussi des franais de souche dans les banlieues.
Mais effectivement c'est de la merde, pas de travail, pas de loisir, pas de culture.

Cela dit, on met les nouveaux migrants dans des villages aujourd'hui.
On va voir si ils sintgrent mieux, sachant que la plupart veut juste aller en Angleterre.




> Rsultat, les gnrations ont grandi avec la haine de ce pays qui avait maltrait leurs parents (qui souvent bossaient durs, pour des salaires de misre).


Les Franais de souche bossaient galement durs pour des salaires de misre...
C'est le capitalisme, on te met  l'usine, tu fais des centaines de fois le mme mouvement par jour, et t'es claqu physiquement et psychologiquement.




> Car, ce que tu ne vois (toi et tout tes potes d'extrme droite), c'est que le DAESH d'aujourd'hui, il est le produit de la dlinquance d'hier, qui elle-mme est le produit de l'abandon des immigrs des annes 50  70.


Lextrme droite n'existe pas.
C'est un terme utilis pour discrditer des gens.
Moi perso je ne me sens pas de droite. (encore une fois les communistes franais taient contre l'immigration massive)

Daesh c'est surtout l'argent de pays comme l'Arabie Saoudite...
Qui finance les mosques qui transforment des dlinquants en terroriste ?




> Tu crois franchement que DAESH trouverait autant (il en trouverait surement quelques uns, des crtins y en a toujours eu et y en aura toujours - comme on dit, la seule chose qui soit partage quitablement par tous les peuples, c'est la connerie) d'abrutis pour aller se faire tuer au nom d'une religion que certains ne pratiquaient mme pas ?


Je ne sais pas comment a marche un lavage de cerveau.
Il y a peut tre de la drogue, des promesses d'argent ou de vierges.
Bagarre entre les frres Abdeslam: "Si j'ai pas le pognon, j'y vais pas!"



> "Jeudi soir, je suis chez moi. J'entends une dispute, une dispute norme. Je me penche par la fentre et je vois les deux frres. Ils se bagarrent entre eux. La seule chose que j'ai compris, c'est: "Moi j'irai pas si j'ai pas l'argent!" Et l'autre il lui dit: "Non, tu vas y aller!" Il lui dit: "Moi si j'ai pas le pognon, je bouge pas. Sans pognon, j'y vais pas!" Et a, a s'est pass jeudi soir."





> Quant  ton histoire de CIA / FBI / MI6 / DSCG / NSA, ... qui ont cr DAESH / AL QUAIDA ou autre, c'est peut-tre vrai en partie, mais a n'a rien  voir avec nos terroristes locaux.


Ben d'un ct, les USA sont li au dveloppement d'Al Qaeda et de Daesh, les terroristes en France se revendiquent de Daesh, donc c'est un peu li...
Si  la base personne n'avait aid les groupes terroristes  devenir puissant, tout irait mieux aujourdhui...

De toute faon  chaque fois, que quelqu'un aide des terroristes a se retourne contre lui...
*Les nouvelles vagues de migrants et le terrorisme sont li  la mort de Kadhafi et donc  Sarkozy !*

===
Moi je dirais bien comme Kemi Seba, au lieu de se faire chier dans une banlieue sans esprance d'avenir il faut r-migrer, en plus les conditions climatique sont plus sympa  ::): .
C'est chouette le panafricanisme !
L'Afrique se fait piller ses ressources par le monde entier (en ce moment c'est principalement Chine VS USA) alors que les Africains pourraient rendre leur continent puissant.

----------


## tanaka59

La prolifration des groupes terroristes est du en grande partie aux pays se trouvant dans le coin de lactuel Iran et de la rgion des pays du Stan (Pakistan , Afghanistan , Ouzbkistan ... ) . 

Dans les annes 1970 et 1980 l'URSS avec dans ces rangs L'Iran et L'Iraq a voulu se dbarrasser des Talibans et autre minorits. Les USA et plusieurs allis ne l'ont pas entendu de cette oreille et ont voulu aider ces mme groupe "terroristes" . Plus de 30  40 ans aprs ces mmes groupes terroristes de tapent dessus entre eux .

Chiites VS Sunnites VS Alaouites . D'un ct l'Iran qui est une Rpublique soutenue par la Russie , de l'autre L'Arabie Saoudite qui est une monarchie soutenue par les USA. On retrouve le clivage Chiites VS Sunnites. 

N'oublions pas galement les clivages Chiites VS Sunnites en Asie du ct de la Malaisie , LIndonsie , Brunei ... La Chine a un pouvoir conomique norme dans la rgion .  Les minorit qui tiennent l'conomie sont dtests par la population qui est d'une branche de l'Islam diffrent ... 

Avec les annes ont a cr un foss sur des bases religieuses , sur des bases d'origines gographiques et gostratgique (dixit le gaz et le ptrole). Les socits orientales sont ouvertement anti occidentales , et nous occidentaux nous nous sommes dit "allons prcher la bonne parole et notre culture" . Ce que ces population n'acceptent pas . 

Cela provoque la ghettoisation de certains quartier en Occident et des drives socitales qui vont avec. Racisme anti europen , terrorisme , haine anti europen , violence , vol , dgradation , trafic ... Si nos cher ttes pensantes avaient t moins btes il y a 50 ou 60 ans nous n'en srieux pas la ... Le problme est enracin pour durer et pour longtemps malheureusement ...  ::(:

----------


## Madmac

> Moi ce qui m'a inquitt c'est quand j'ai vu que 100% des prisonniers  mangeaient de la pizza



Mais seulement 30% en mangent lorsqu'elles contiennent du salami ou du bacon ....

----------


## Madmac

> Ce n'est pas le problme principal.
> Tu pourrais enlever tous les trangers qui posent problme en France, ce serait toujours la merde dans le pays.
> C'est du dtournement d'attention, le systme crer clairement de la tension entre Franais "de souche" et Franais musulman.
> Le but c'est d'empcher le peuple d'identifier les vrais sources du problmes.


J'ai pas la prtention d'tre un expert de la politique franaise, mais j'ai fais un certain nombres de constats problmatiques: 

- Une partie importante de la population croient encore au communisme et au socialisme.
Aprs l'effondrement de l'URSS et les rvlations des gens qu'ils l'ont vcu. il est incroyable de voir des gens qui dfendent encore ce modle alors que sous l'URSS, les autorits incitaient leur citoyens  ne pas manger leur enfants (vridiques)

- Il n'y a pas de parti de droite
Il y a bien des partis anti-gauche, mais pas vritablement de parti de droite. Personne ne prconisent une rduction de la taille et du rle de l'tat. Et certainement pas de rduction de taxes.
En gnral, le Franais ne croit pas au responsabilit individuelle. Ds qu'il y a un problme, le franais a le rflexe de demander de nouveaux services et des dpenses additionnelles. Les mesures incitatives pour ce que les gens prennent leur responsabilits ne font pas partie des outils du politiciens franais. Par exemple, dans votre pays, les professeurs sont forc d'lever les enfants. Alors qu'ils ne devraient que les duquer.




> Il y a de l'islamophobie  la TV, par exemple avec Zemmour.
> Eric Zemmour  nouveau condamn pour des propos islamophobes


Ben j'ai le regret de te dire que tu n'aura pas le choix de rvaluer ta position sur l'islam. Parce que de la faon dont il est pratiqu, il va forcment men  un affrontement. Un affrontement trs brutal et donc ils ne sortiront pas gagnants, Parce que les pays arabes sont ruins. Et ils ont dtest dans touts les pays qui vendent des armes. Il y a bien Erdogan, mais son th au polonium est pour bientt. L'imprialisme musulman est  la veille de se terminer.

Zemmour n'est pas islamophobes. Il ne fait que constater les faits; L'islam est incompatible avec les valeurs occidentales. L'Europen ont tenter de faire preuve de souplesse. Mais cette souplesse a t peru comme une preuve de faiblesse de la part des musulmans. Malheureusement pour eux, ils vont dcouvrir que lorsque l'on abuse de la gentillesse des gens patients. C'est gens deviennent trs radicaux lorsqu'ils sont furieux. Par exemple, je ne serais pas surpris que la castration des violeurs et que la peine de mort redeviennent  la mode. Dans les socits occidentales, il y a toujours des mouvements de balancier. Et quand les choses ont t trop loin dans un sens, invitablement il se produit forcment un changement violent dans la direction oppose. Et bien, ce moment est commenc. Et comme tu n'a aucune ide de ce qui arrive quand les Occidentaux dcident d'oublier la convention de Genve et la charte des droit de l'homme. Je te conseille de bien choisir bien ton camp ...

----------


## Madmac

> Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est qu'on avait pas de problme avec la premire gnration d'immigrs maghrbins, non plus. La plupart taient des rapatris d'Algrie et du Maroc suite  la dcolonisation. Le problme, c'est la France qui l'a cr en "parquant" ces immigrs dans des bidons villes et en les abandonnant  leur propre sort.
> Rsultat, les gnrations ont grandi avec la haine de ce pays qui avait maltrait leurs parents (qui souvent bossaient durs, pour des salaires de misre).
> Ajoutons  cela, un peu d'ducation nationale qui a "oubli" ces quartiers pendant plusieurs dcennies, faisant en sorte de ne pas mlanger ces enfants d'immigrs avec les bons franais. Et tu obtiens un terreau bien fertile pour de la dlinquance.


Si tu veux nous faire pleurer, tu devra faire mieux. Tes pauvres victimes ont la chance de vivre dans un pays qui les loge, les nourris gratuitement. Avec des services de sant gratuit d'une qualit incomparable en comparaison  celui de leur pays merdiques. Un systme ducatif qui leur ouvre la porte  toutes les carrires, indpendamment de leur rang social. 




> Rsultat, les gnrations ont grandi avec la haine de ce pays qui avait maltrait leurs parents (qui souvent bossaient durs, pour des salaires de misre).


C'est bien la preuve de leur incapacit  faire preuve de jugement. Et que ces ingrats ne mritent qu'une bonne srie de coup de pied au cul jusqu'aux limites du pays. Parce qu'il a pire que bosser durs, pour des salaires de misre. Puisque depuis le dpart des  Blanc de ces colonies, la nouvelle ralit est de ne plus boss du tout et crever de faim. Ou de bosser pour encore moins. Dans des conditions sanitaires et scuritaires encore plus pire.



Il n'y a pas  dire, depuis le dpart de ces sales Blancs, la vie en Hati est vraiment chouette ...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> - Une partie importante de la population croient encore au communisme et au socialisme.


T'es au courant que l'URSS n'tait pas communiste ? Mais une drive totalitaire ? Drive totalitaire qu'on peut aussi voir dans d'autres coins du monde et pas forcment issues d'une rvolution communiste. 

Tu t'entendrais bien avec Mingolito, toi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Une partie importante de la population croient encore au communisme et au socialisme.


Le socialisme est li aux vrais progrs sociaux :



> - 1936 : Congs pays de quinze jours sous Lon Blum Front populaire (socialistes, communistes, radicaux de gauche).
> - 1936 : Semaine de 40 heures sous Lon Blum Front populaire (socialistes, communistes, radicaux de gauche).
> - 1950 : SMIG anctre du SMIC, cr sous la prsidence de Vincent Auriol socialiste
> - 1956 : Congs pays Troisime semaine Guy Mollet (secrtaire gnral de la SFIO)
> - 1983 : Retraite a 60 ans sous la prsidence de Mitterrand socialiste.
> - 1998 : Temps de travail lois Aubry du 13 juin 1998 et du 19 janvier 2000 instituant la semaine de trente-cinq heures, socialiste.


Sous Ptain il y a eu pas mal d'acquis sociaux galement :



> - 1941 : Minimum vieillesse et Retraite par rpartition Loi du 1er janvier 1941 par le secrtaire d'tat Ren Belin, ancien leader CGT, sous le rgime de Vichy (Ptain).
> - 1941 : Salaire Minimum Loi du 4 octobre 1941 contenue dans la Charte du Travail
> - 1941 : Nationalisation des diffrentes caisses d'assurances sant qui deviendra  la Libration la Scurit Sociale.
> - 1942 : la Loi du 28 juillet instaure la Mdecine du Travail obligatoire pour les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris. Sous Ptain.


Donc ok en France la gauche n'a rien fait d'intressant depuis 1998, mais il fut une poque...
Acquis sociaux

En Allemagne les congs pays viennent du NSDAP :
Le Socialisme en chemise brune



> Avant de devenir le Parti National-Socialiste des Travailleurs Allemands et de prendre le pouvoir en Allemagne, le mouvement dHitler commena par tre un groupuscule ouvrier des plus insignifiants. Surveill par les services de larme allemande pour ses penchants communistes, le Parti Ouvrier Allemand se distinguait surtout par la vigueur de sa rhtorique anticapitaliste. Il proposait de raliser une  rvolution socialiste  en Allemagne, pour prendre la place des socio-dmocrates, qui, disaient les Nazis, navaient fait quempirer lexploitation capitaliste et le rgne sans frein de la finance mondiale. Le programme que ce parti se donna au dbut des annes 1920 fut repris au mot prs par le NSDAP, et *cest en proposant un programme politique radicalement socialiste quHitler arriva au pouvoir.*
> (...)
> Les politiques sociales du nazisme firent la fiert du rgime et contriburent  forger la fascination du Fhrer. Llargissement trs net de lEtat-Providence, les grands programmes daides aux plus dmunis, la redistribution approfondie des richesses par une fiscalit progressive, les emplois financs par lEtat, et *jusquaux congs pays* : les diffrentes ralisations du Troisime Reich auraient de quoi faire bien des envieux au sein de la gauche contemporaine.


Le PS ne fais plus du social, il fait du socitale, donc a sert  rien... Pour moi le PS n'est plus socialiste depuis longtemps, mais admettons.
Et de toute faon est-ce que les alternatives au socialisme sont mieux ?
Pour moi Hollande n'a pas fais plus de mal  la France que Sarkozy ou Macron.




> - Il n'y a pas de parti de droite
> Il y a bien des partis anti-gauche, mais pas vritablement de parti de droite. Personne ne prconisent une rduction de la taille et du rle de l'tat. Et certainement pas de rduction de taxes.
> En gnral, le Franais ne croit pas au responsabilit individuelle. Ds qu'il y a un problme, le franais a le rflexe de demander de nouveaux services et des dpenses additionnelles. Les mesures incitatives pour ce que les gens prennent leur responsabilits ne font pas partie des outils du politiciens franais. Par exemple, dans votre pays, les professeurs sont forc d'lever les enfants. Alors qu'ils ne devraient que les duquer.


En France si t'arrtes de payer le RSA, c'est la guerre civil... Il y a beaucoup de gens qui survivent la dessus.
Mais a ce fait progressivement, on est en train de perdre des acquis sociaux et les jeunes d'aujourd'hui sont bien conscient que le systme de retraire n'existera plus quand ce sera  leur tour d'en profiter.

Avec Macron le CDI devient le CDI de chantier, c'est un CDD avec une date de fin mystre, on ne sait pas quand le projet fini, mais il peut finir du jour au lendemain.
Et a c'tait demand par les banquiers depuis longtemps.






> Ben j'ai le regret de te dire que tu n'aura pas le choix de rvaluer ta position sur l'islam. Parce que de la faon dont il est pratiqu, il va forcment men  un affrontement. Un affrontement trs brutal et donc ils ne sortiront pas gagnants, Parce que les pays arabes sont ruins. Et ils ont dtest dans touts les pays qui vendent des armes. Il y a bien Erdogan, mais son th au polonium est pour bientt. L'imprialisme musulman est  la veille de se terminer.


Je ne vois pas les choses comme a.
Les franais de souche et les franais musulmans sont tous les deux des victimes du systme.
Ce sont les gros patrons qui ont voulu baisser les salaires et crer du chmage.

Le capitalisme a amen des trucs comme le Fordisme et le Toyotisme, avec une putain de chane de travail, les ouvriers font le moins de mouvement possible, ils font la mme tape en boucle.
Avant les gens taient des artisans avec un savoir faire.
Est-ce que vous avez dj vu des carnets du dbut du XXieme sicle ?
Les gens crivaient trop bien et  cause du capitalisme on a perdu a...
Maintenant c'est des caissires et des oprateurs... C'est pas panouissant.




> Zemmour n'est pas islamophobes. Il ne fait que constater les faits; L'islam est incompatible avec les valeurs occidentales.


Ouais bof...
L'occident a fini par tre rpublicaine et ils acceptent tout.
C'est un dlire du genre "citoyen du monde".
De toute faon la religion normalement c'est dans la sphre prive, donc tant que tu fais chier personne il n'y a pas de problme.

Aprs dans l'histoire de l'occident on a repouss des attaques de musulmans qui essayaient de nous coloniser.
Mais  ce compte l,  plusieurs reprises les pays europens ont expuls les juifs, donc est-ce que le judasme est incompatible avec les valeurs occidentales ?
Expulsion des Juifs





> Et comme tu n'a aucune ide de ce qui arrive quand les Occidentaux dcident d'oublier la convention de Genve et la charte des droit de l'homme. Je te conseille de bien choisir bien ton camp ...


Tu divises mal les camps.
Ce n'est pas une guerre non musulman vs musulman.
Nous pouvons tre franais peu importe notre religion.

C'est pas une question de religion.

----------


## Zirak

> - Une partie importante de la population croient encore au communisme et au socialisme.
> Aprs l'effondrement de l'URSS et les rvlations des gens qu'ils l'ont vcu. il est incroyable de voir des gens qui dfendent encore ce modle alors que sous l'URSS, les autorits incitaient leur citoyens  ne pas manger leur enfants (vridiques)


Vous vous tes donns le mot sur les deux fils, faudrait arrter de lire que Wikiliberal.

L'URSS, la Chine, Cuba, et pratiquement tous les pays du bloc de l'est soit disant "communistes", n'taient pas du communisme mais du capitalisme d'tat.





> - Il n'y a pas de parti de droite
> Il y a bien des partis anti-gauche, mais pas vritablement de parti de droite. *Personne ne prconisent une rduction de la taille et du rle de l'tat*. Et certainement pas de rduction de taxes.


Bah si, le marxisme justement, qui prne une suppression complte de l'Etat... Mais je t'accorde qu'il n'y a pas de parti rellement marxiste.

----------


## Buffet_froid

Les propos de Madmac passent mieux lorsqu'ils sortent de la bouche d'une "chance pour la France" (4'22) :

----------


## Madmac

> Vous vous tes donns le mot sur les deux fils, faudrait arrter de lire que Wikiliberal.
> 
> L'URSS, la Chine, Cuba, et pratiquement tous les pays du bloc de l'est soit disant "communistes", n'taient pas du communisme mais du capitalisme d'tat.


Ils n'ont pas eu le choix d'abandonner la ligne dure, parce que les gens mourraient de faim. Alors forcment, ils sont pass du communisme  un modle l'interventionnisme intense.






> Bah si, le marxisme justement, qui prne une suppression complte de l'Etat... Mais je t'accorde qu'il n'y a pas de parti rellement marxiste.


Bien la rduction de la taille de l'tat n'est qu'une consquence, pas un but en soi. La constitution amricaine a t fait par des gens qui avaient quitt des monarchies oppressantes. Donc ils taient rsolument contre un pouvoir central fort. Et c'est pour ce prmunir de cette possibilit que le second amendement existe,

Les Amricains dtestent que des fonctionnaires leurs impose quoique ce soit, en particulier sur leur terrain.  Un Franais n'a aucun problme  immatriculer son tracteur. Mais au tats-Unis, cette ide ne passerait pas. Et le fonctionnaire qui tenterait de faire impos une loi pareil serait reu  coup de fusil. Mme un facteur ne peut entrer dans la cour d'une personne sans la bndiction du propritaire.

Deuxime diffrence, beaucoup d' Amricains considrent que les taxes et impts sont du vol  main arm. Car ils ne peuvent pas refuser de payer.

Enfin, ils considrent que moins le gouvernement reoit de l'argent, moins il peut en gaspiller, en cause stupide.

Tu vois, c'est ce genre de point de vue qui est compltement absent du spectre politique franais.

Et mme si les Canadiens sont plus  gauche, ils sont d'accord sur l'ide qu'un gouvernement qui reoit peu d'argent, en gaspille moins. Et c'est une des raison pour laquelle l'immigration des Franais n'est pas populaire. Les Franais sont beaucoup trop socialement  gauche. Pour nous, tre  gauche, c'est tre favorable au dveloppement de socit d'tat pour rduire nos impts.

----------


## Madmac

> Le socialisme est li aux vrais progrs sociaux


Mais c'tait avant, maintenant c'est devenu comme une tiquette de savon. Il n'y a plus personnes qui se souci des cols bleus. L'immigrant est devenu le type  dfendre. Alors sur le coup, ils sont dans le mme camp que les globalistes et des grandes banques qui veulent prendre le contrle des finances de la plante. Bref des collabos.




> Je ne vois pas les choses comme a.
> Les franais de souche et les franais musulmans sont tous les deux des victimes du systme.
> Ce sont les gros patrons qui ont voulu baisser les salaires et crer du chmage..


Je n'ai pas t assez clair. Je suis convaincu que si la solution ne vient pas des politiques, il va se produire quelque chose comme le printemps de mai. Mais en beaucoup plus violent. Les tribunaux populaires ne font pas dans la nuance. Les zones perdues de la France et les collabos vont y pass, Donc soignent tes frquentations, les musulmans qui frquentent des imams radicaux vont pass un sale quart d'heure, c'est sr. Lassassinat d'un gendarme  t le crime qui aura t de trop.




> Le capitalisme a amen des trucs comme le Fordisme et le Toyotisme, avec une putain de chane de travail, les ouvriers font le moins de mouvement possible, ils font la mme tape en boucle.
> Avant les gens taient des artisans avec un savoir faire.
> Est-ce que vous avez dj vu des carnets du dbut du XXieme sicle ?
> Les gens crivaient trop bien et  cause du capitalisme on a perdu a...
> Maintenant c'est des caissires et des oprateurs... C'est pas panouissant.


Actuellement les gens crevaient de faim ! Les riches avaient de la cultures. Mais en moyenne, au dbut du XX ime sicle, les gens vivaient avec moins d'un Euro, en valeur actuelle ! Tu vois les impacts des dlocalisations ont actuellement. Et bien,  la fin du 19 ime sicle, il y a eu une crise encore plus importante, car  l'poque il n'y avait aucun filet social. Les gens devaient compter sur les membres de leurs famille qui avaient encore des fermes et sur les organismes de charit. Et c'est pour cette raison la guerre mondiale a clat, tout les pays taient ruins. Et tout le monde tait convaincu que le pays voisins taient plus riches.

Mais au lieu, d'avoir des dlocalisations vers la Chine et l'Inde. Les dlocalisations avaient lieu vers les colonies. Et il s'est produit la mme chose la consommation s'est effondr. Et cela  donner deux guerres mondiales.
Oui, il y eu l'mergence des chanes de montages. Mais ces chanes de montage ont battu Hitler et l'URSS. Et comme je l'expliquais, nos socits connaissent toujours des mouvements de balancier. Et pour cette raison que les syndicats sont apparue et devenue si puissant.

Ce n'est pas ais de dcouvrir une bonne vulgarisation parce que les conomistes mprisent ce concept. Je l'ai dcouvert accidentellement en tudiant l'histoire de la Grande Dpression.

 Le Fordisme n'a pas grand chose  voir avec les chanes de montage. Pendant la Grande Dpression, les politiciens n'arrivaient pas  relancer l'conomie. Henry Ford tait un pingre dtestable, mais il avait un puissant sens pour comprendre le fonctionnement de systme complexe. Il avait compris, avant tout le monde, qu'il existe une condition de base qui doit exist pour crer une conomie prospre:* Les travailleurs doivent pouvoir acheter ce qu'ils fabriquent*. Et c'est pour cette raison que la Chine et l'Inde empchent la relance de l'conomie mondiale.




> Ouais bof...
> L'occident a fini par tre rpublicaine et ils acceptent tout.
> C'est un dlire du genre "citoyen du monde".
> De toute faon la religion normalement c'est dans la sphre prive, donc tant que tu fais chier personne il n'y a pas de problme.


Aprs s'tre gorg  tour de bras entre Catholiques et Protestants, le concept de la lacit a fini par tre accept.





> Aprs dans l'histoire de l'occident on a repouss des attaques de musulmans qui essayaient de nous coloniser.
> Mais  ce compte l,  plusieurs reprises les pays europens ont expuls les juifs, donc est-ce que le judasme est incompatible avec les valeurs occidentales ?
> Expulsion des Juifs


 l'poque, c'tait le cas. L'origine de l'antismitisme en Europe parte de l, Ils plaaient leurs lois religieuse au dessus des lois de l'tat. En France, Napolons a fait de la diplomatie muscl avec les rabbins, en sont temps. Les Allemands ne l'ont pas fait. Et on connat la suite.




> Tu divises mal les camps.
> Ce n'est pas une guerre non musulman vs musulman.
> Nous pouvons tre franais peu importe notre religion.
> 
> C'est pas une question de religion.


Seulement en faisant disparatre plusieurs sourates ...

On l'a vue avec la Yougoslavie et la Russie, la cohabitation pacifique ne dure qu'un temps et ventuelle le radicalisme rapparat. Il n'y a que la Chine qui les tient sous contrle. Je ne crois pas que les Occidentaux ont l'estomac pour leur genre de mthode. Une balle dans la tte pour une prche radicale. Et envoie la facturation de la balle  la famille du criminel. Et pour un attentat, Ils rasent une ou plusieurs mosque.

Les Russes , les Polonais et les Autrichien auraient les couilles d'adopter ce genre de politiques parce que la priode de l'empire Ottoman est enseign dans ces pays. (vraiment enseign !) Et ils n'ont pas t mentalement castr par leur religion. Ils sont trs au courant que l'islam n'est pas une religion de paix. Pour l'Europe de l'Ouest, ils sont dans l'ignorance complte du niveau de barbarisme qu'un conflit avec des musulmans atteints. Vladimir est le nom d'un hros en Europe de l'est. Et en Europe de l'Ouest, il est associ  Dracula. 

Une guerre avec des fanatiques islamiques, c'est vraiment trs gore. Plus que l'importe quel films ...

----------


## Madmac

> T'es au courant que l'URSS n'tait pas communiste ? .


Je connais la chanson: 'Ce n'tait pas du VRAI communiste ! ' L'aboutissement du VRAI communisme aboutit toujours le mme rsultat: Un systme totalitaire merdique.

Pourtant ce n'est pas si difficile  comprendre. Un systme conomique qui ne russi pas  nourrir sa population a seulement deux choix: Se convertir  un autre modle ou maintenir ce systme par la force.

Pourquoi un type passerait 10 ans de plus  tudier s'il n'a rien  gagner de plus ?  Bien pour la plupart des hommes, choisir de travailler pour pouvoir baiser et boire plutt que s'emmerder  tudier, est un choix rationnel. Et pour cette raison que le communisme finit toujours par foirer. le manque d'universitaire fini par rendre la socit inefficace.

----------


## Zirak

> *Pourquoi un type passerait 10 ans de plus  tudier s'il n'a rien  gagner de plus ?*  Bien pour la plupart des hommes, choisir de travailler pour pouvoir baiser et boire plutt que s'emmerder  tudier, est un choix rationnel. Et pour cette raison que le communisme finit toujours par foirer. le manque d'universitaire fini par rendre la socit inefficace.


C'est pourtant ce que l'on fait en France depuis plusieurs annes maintenant, des tudes de plus en plus longues pour gagner  peine plus qu'un smicard  faire un boulot que pourrait faire un mec avec un BEP / CAP... 

Avoir des millions d'universitaires c'est bien, mais si tu n'as rien  leur faire faire, a sert  rien non plus.

Et malgr tous nos universitaires, certains considrent qu'on est tout de mme un pays communiste, comme quoi, cela n'a aucun rapport avec la choucroute...  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je connais la chanson: 'Ce n'tait pas du VRAI communiste ! ' L'aboutissement du VRAI communisme aboutit toujours le mme rsultat: Un systme totalitaire merdique.


Comment peux-tu le savoir alors que toutes les tentatives d'installer le communisme dans un pays se sont soldes par "bon, on a renvers le gouvernement en place au nom de l'galit des peuples, maintenant, c'est moi le chef, et le premier qui moufte, au goulag". On a fait directement rvolution => totalitarisme sans passer par la case communisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Enfin, ils considrent que moins le gouvernement reoit de l'argent, moins il peut en gaspiller, en cause stupide.


Nous on est plus con qu'eux sur ce point, parce que la logique franaise c'est "il faut augmenter le salaire des lus, pour qu'ils soient moins tent d'tre corrompu".
Dray propose d'augmenter la rmunration des dputs  9000 euros net



> Enfin, Julien Dray fait une dernire proposition, qui fait grand bruit. Quand on aura fait ces mesures, alors on pourra proposer d'allouer une rmunration de 9 000 euros net aux parlementaires et une enveloppe de 3 000 euros mensuelle de frais divers. Au Point, il a galement gliss une phrase faisant beaucoup ragir. * Soyons srieux, si on veut rgler le problme de la corruption, un dput a besoin de 9 000 euros net par mois, martle-t-il.*


C'est vraiment une mauvaise ide, parce que plus une personne a de l'argent plus elle en veut, c'est une drogue.
Et 9000 c'est beaucoup trop de toute faon.

Normalement on ne fait pas de la politique pour gagner beaucoup d'argent, donc on a pas besoin d'un salaire astronomique de 9000, on ne se fait pas corrompre et on ne profite pas du systme pour augmenter son salaire.
Il faudrait mettre des dputs en prison que a calme un peu tout le monde.




> Mais c'tait avant, maintenant c'est devenu comme une tiquette de savon. Il n'y a plus personnes qui se souci des cols bleus. L'immigrant est devenu le type  dfendre. Alors sur le coup, ils sont dans le mme camp que les globalistes et des grandes banques qui veulent prendre le contrle des finances de la plante. Bref des collabos.


Ouais c'est tout  fait vrai. Mais bon y'en a encore qui pensent que le PS va faire du social...
La bonne nouvelle c'est que le PS va probablement changer de nom, il n'y aura peut tre pas le mot "socialiste" dans le prochain nom.
a fera une contradiction de moins.

Le PS essaie d'avoir le vote musulman et le vote des franais d'origine trangre, en essayant de leur dire "si vous tes franais c'est grce  nous, alors rlisez-nous" mais a marche de moins en moins bien...




> les musulmans qui frquentent des imams radicaux vont pass un sale quart d'heure, c'est sr. Lassassinat d'un gendarme  t le crime qui aura t de trop.


a ferait empirer la situation plus qu'autre chose...
Est-ce qu'on connait des imams radiaux ?
Ce serait bizarre que des imams qui produisent des terroristes, soient visible.

Il y a plein de franais musulmans qui sont bien intgr et qui ne posent pas problme.
Ils n'ont pas  payer pour le terrorisme.
Pour moi le terrorisme est aid par des gens qui sont anti musulman, ils veulent essayer de faire croire que l'islam produit forcment des terroristes...
Les terroristes sont des dlinquants radicalis.




> Mais en moyenne, au dbut du XX ime sicle, les gens vivaient avec moins d'un Euro, en valeur actuelle !


Dans certains village de France, les gens ne vivaient pas trop mal en 1950.
Il y avait beaucoup dartisans.

Il y a des gens qui taient artisans, qui avait leur petit atelier chez eux, et leur enfant son parti  l'usine.
Et c'est affreux. C'est comme quand les enfants d'un paysan partent en ville et finissent par bosser  l'usine. Alors qu'ils pourraient tre bien  la ferme au lieu de se faire chier en ville.
Les mtiers comme oprateur  l'usine, oprateur de caisse en supermarch, etc, sont des mtiers inhumain.
Il n'y a plus de savoir faire, c'est la chane, c'est horrible.
Il y a des gens qui ont fait la mme chose tous les jours pendant plus de 40 ans, c'est pas une vie, mais tre au RSA c'est pas une vie non plus.




> Mais au lieu, d'avoir des dlocalisations vers la Chine et l'Inde. Les dlocalisations avaient lieu vers les colonies. Et il s'est produit la mme chose la consommation s'est effondr. Et cela  donner deux guerres mondiales.


Ouais enfin les guerres mondiales c'est des pays qui se disent "Merde l'Allemagne va devenir trop forte, il faut faire quelque chose !".




> Oui, il y eu l'mergence des chanes de montages. Mais ces chanes de montage ont battu Hitler et l'URSS. Et comme je l'expliquais, nos socits connaissent toujours des mouvements de balancier. Et pour cette raison que les syndicats sont apparue et devenue si puissant.


a n'a rien a voir...
Il y avait des chaines de montages en URSS et en Allemagne...

L'Allemagne a principalement perdu car elle tait en guerre contre l'URSS.
Les USA ont bombard l'Allemagne de faon  dtruire les routes, les hpitaux, les ravitaillements (il y avait des pidmies et des famines dans toute l'Allemagne, beaucoup d'allemands ressemblaient aux prisonniers qu'on a libr des camps de concentration).

L'URSS a du mourir  cause de Mikhal Gorbatchev, je crois qu'il l'a dmont et il n'a pas russi  la remonter...
Mais la Russie est devenu forte depuis  ::D: 




> Une guerre avec des fanatiques islamiques, c'est vraiment trs gore. Plus que l'importe quel films ...


a n'arrivera pas.
Et de toute faon il ne sont pas nombreux et on ne peut pas les reconnaitre.
 la limite quand ils demanderont l'instauration de la Charia, l on pourrait voir qui ils sont.




> Pourquoi un type passerait 10 ans de plus  tudier s'il n'a rien  gagner de plus ?  Bien pour la plupart des hommes, choisir de travailler pour pouvoir baiser et boire plutt que s'emmerder  tudier, est un choix rationnel.


Aujourd'hui celui qui fait un BAC Pro en plomberie, lectrotechnique, menuiserie, etc, va crer son entreprise et gagner beaucoup plus que les types avec un Master ou un Doctorat... (et il aura un boulot plus panouissant que les gars qui vont avoir un job inutile dans un bureau et qui finiront en dpression parce que leur job n'a pas de sens...)
Faut arrter de dire que ceux qui tudient travaillent...
La plupart sont des gros branleurs, en plus le niveau d'exigence est de plus en plus faible.

Je sais qu'il y a des classes prparatoire o pendant 2 ans on se prpare pour passer des concours et essayer d'tre bien class pour pouvoir entrer dans des grandes coles d'ingnieur.
Et l ya du niveau dans les classes prparatoire et surement dans les coles d'ingnieur.

Mais la FAC c'est pas un truc difficile (peut tre la premire anne de fac de mdecine est chaude, parce qu'il y a beaucoup de candidats et pas beaucoup de place donc il y a une slection).
Il y a plein d'tudiants qui foutent rien et qui ont leur diplme  la fin.
Ils schent les CM parce que c'est facultatif, ils picolent le jeudi soir, etc.

----------


## virginieh

> Nous on est plus con qu'eux sur ce point, parce que la logique franaise c'est "il faut augmenter le salaire des lus, pour qu'ils soient moins tent d'tre corrompu".
> Dray propose d'augmenter la rmunration des dputs  9000 euros net


Non il a raison c'est exactement a qu'il faut faire, pareil pour les anciens repris de justice pour les empcher d'tre tents de replonger dans le crime, on va leur donner 9.000 euros par mois.
Ca serait une vraie lutte contre la rcidive.

----------


## Madmac

> C'est pourtant ce que l'on fait en France depuis plusieurs annes maintenant, des tudes de plus en plus longues pour gagner  peine plus qu'un smicard  faire un boulot que pourrait faire un mec avec un BEP / CAP... 
> 
> Avoir des millions d'universitaires c'est bien, mais si tu n'as rien  leur faire faire, a sert  rien non plus.
> 
> Et malgr tous nos universitaires, certains considrent qu'on est tout de mme un pays communiste, comme quoi, cela n'a aucun rapport avec la choucroute...


Le diplme garde tout de mme une certaine valeur. Si tu as le choix entre deux candidats pour organiser la logistique d'un projet. Aucun des deux n'a d'exprience. L'un a un diplme en gnie civil, l'autre en science politique. Lequel vas-tu choisir ?

Dans un pays communiste, les possibilits de retour sur l'investissement est autour de zro. Dans un pays capitaliste, il te reste toujours la possibilit de partir  ton compte. C'est peut-tre pas norme, mais ce n'est pas rien.

----------


## Madmac

> Comment peux-tu le savoir alors que toutes les tentatives d'installer le communisme dans un pays se sont soldes par "bon, on a renvers le gouvernement en place au nom de l'galit des peuples, maintenant, c'est moi le chef, et le premier qui moufte, au goulag". On a fait directement rvolution => totalitarisme sans passer par la case communisme.


 De tout les pays qui faisaient partie de l'URSS, combien sont retourn au communisme ? Un gros zro point!  Ces gens sont les experts incontestables sur le sujet. Pour cette raison, je m'en remet compltement  leur jugement sur le sujet. Ils se sont frotter  la thorie et la pratique. Si l'ide tait viable ou rformable, ils le sauraient.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils se sont frotter  la thorie et la pratique. Si l'ide tait viable ou rformable, ils le sauraient.


Le communisme n'existe plus, il reste peut tre quelque vestiges, mais sinon c'est mort.
En France le PCF ne se prsente mme plus aux prsidentielles.

Le communisme c'est du pass.
Aujourd'hui la source du mal c'est le capitalisme, a crer des problmes immense, des famines, des guerres, du chmage de masse, etc...
Le capitalisme fini toujours par provoquer des crises mondiales, qui amne souvent  la guerre, puis le capitalisme se mtamorphose dans une forme encore pire, avec d'autre forme d'abus qui amneront vers une crise plus profonde.

Crise de 1907 => Premire guerre mondiale
Crise de 1919 => Seconde guerre mondiale
Crise de 2008 => ???

Premire guerre mondiale et crise financire : des parallles troublants
La crise de 1929 et ses consquences catastrophiques



> Non seulement le monde ne sortit pas de la crise, mais les consquences de celle-ci furent dramatiques. Dix ans aprs le krach de Wall Street, en septembre 1939, la Seconde Guerre mondiale dbutait - du moins pour la France, car dans bien des pays cette guerre avait commenc plusieurs annes auparavant.
> 
> Et c'tait la deuxime fois dans le XXme sicle, que les bourgeoisies entranaient le monde dans la guerre,  cause de leurs conflits d'intrts entre imprialistes. En 1929, la crise avait rduit les marchs et donc aggrav les tensions entre capitalistes. Tout cela dclencha la marche  la Seconde Guerre mondiale.


La crise de 2008 n'est absolument pas rsolu, nous sommes dans une fuite en avant, dans un gigantesque Systme de Ponzi, pour faire 1$ de PIB on crer 10$ de dette, est-ce que vous grer votre entreprise comme a ? Non ! Bon ben voil vous voyez que la dette n'est pas une solution, a aggrave le problme jusqu'au krach.

Entretien avec Francis Cousin pour  Le Cercle Curiosa  (Partie 1)



> *Le capitalisme enferme ainsi lhumanit dans un cycle permanent dhorreur gnralise   de crise, de guerre, de reconstruction* puis  nouveau de crise  qui en perptuant linversion industrielle de la vie naturelle est la plus parfaite expression de sa dcadence advenue.


Alors vous vous dites que c'est cool la phase de reconstruction, les 30 glorieuses taient bien, avec la croissance, l'augmentation du niveau de vie, la gnralisation de llectromnager, le baby boom, etc.
Mais la crise et la guerre c'est moins bien.

Le capitalisme produit ce genre de chose :
Richest 1% own half the world's wealth, study finds
The three richest people in the US own as much wealth as the bottom half of the nations population

En plus la capitalisme est ultra polluant, parce qu'il faut de la consommation, il faut donc que les gens rachtent les mmes objets (obsolescence programm), ce qui produit normment de dchet.
Du temps du communisme les lampes avaient une dure de vie beaucoup plus longue, ce qui tait produit tait fait pour durer.

Il y en a qui spcule sur les matires premires et crer des famines.
Trois banques franaises accuses de spculer sur la faim dans le monde

----------


## tanaka59

Les extrmes se rejoignent  un moment.

Hitler tait communiste . La  voiture du Peuple : la VolkWagen c'est quoi ?
Staline tait capitaliste . Seul l'tat pouvait faire du profit , optimisation des couts , productions de masses , abolition de la religion "la rligion c'est l'opium du peuple" comme disait Karl Marx ...

----------


## BenoitM

> De tout les pays qui faisaient partie de l'URSS, combien sont retourn au communisme ? Un gros zro point!  Ces gens sont les experts incontestables sur le sujet. Pour cette raison, je m'en remet compltement  leur jugement sur le sujet. Ils se sont frotter  la thorie et la pratique. Si l'ide tait viable ou rformable, ils le sauraient.


Retourn? Il y avait des pays communistes?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hitler tait communiste .


Il tait socialiste  la limite mais pas communiste.
Et il n'tait pas tout seul surtout...
Dans son quipe il y a devait y avoir des gars super dou, parce qu'ils ont russi  sauver l'Allemagne, alors que la situation tait catastrophique, la dette tait immense, il y avait de l'hyper inflation, etc.
Et par miracle quelques annes plus tard a tournait beaucoup mieux.


Les gars avaient trouv la solution pour faire diminuer le chmage :



Comparez le chmage en 1932 et le chmage en 1940 :

----------


## Zirak

Ah bah forcment il y avait moins de chmage en 1940 en Allemagne, les gens taient soit  la guerre, soit  bosser pour alimenter la guerre, soit morts...  ::roll:: 


C'est comme si tu disais : "En 1945, il y avait vachement moins de chmage chez les juifs"

Sans blague ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah bah forcment il y avait moins de chmage en 1940 en Allemagne, les gens taient soit  la guerre, soit  bosser pour alimenter la guerre, soit morts...


Ds 1933 il y a une grosse chute du chmage, j'aurai pu dire 1938 ou 1939 (avant la guerre).
Mais le schma montre bien "1940".

En attendant les conomistes de l'poque on ressuscit le pays.
Il faudrait se renseigner sur ce qu'ils ont fait, c'est surement trs intressant.

----------


## fredinkan

> Il faudrait se renseigner sur ce qu'ils ont fait, c'est surement trs intressant.


Produit des armes / matriel pour prparer la guerre ?

...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Produit des armes / matriel pour prparer la guerre ?


a c'est compltement ngligeable.
Il n'y a pas une grosse partie de la population qui fabriquait des armes...

Si la solution tait aussi simple a se saurait.
Les USA prpare la guerre depuis longtemps et ils ont un taux de chmage trs lev.
Apparemment il faudrait lire des livres comme :
La Rvolution europenne de Francis DelaisiMmoires d'un magicien d'Hjalmar Schacht

De 1933  1939 les choses se sont radicalement amlior en Allemagne. Mais aprs il y a eu la guerre...

C'tait reconnu internationalement :
Adolf Hitler: Man of the Year, 1938

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> a c'est compltement ngligeable.
> Il n'y a pas une grosse partie de la population qui fabriquait des armes...


Non, mais la grosse partie en question peut etre employe dans tous les commerces, services et industries qui vont se greffer sur les usines d'armement, gnrant ainsi bien plus d'emploi que l'usine seule.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Les USA prpare la guerre depuis longtemps et ils ont un taux de chmage trs lev.


Tu compares l'incomparable l ... De nos jours une usine fonctionne avec beaucoup moins d'ouvrier qu'en 1939 hein ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, mais la grosse partie en question peut etre employe dans tous les commerces, services et industries qui vont se greffer sur les usines d'armement, gnrant ainsi bien plus d'emploi que l'usine seule.


Vous tes marrant vous me rappelez les gens qui disent que l'automatisation va crer plus d'emplois qu'elle ne va en dtruire.
Tous ceux qui bossaient dans l'usine vont bosser dans la restauration ou le services, etc.
Comme si un ingnieur consommait plus qu'un millier d'ouvrier...




> De nos jours une usine fonctionne avec beaucoup moins d'ouvrier qu'en 1939 hein ...


a me rappelle le film Canadian Bacon.

En tout cas le sauvetage de l'Allemagne dans les annes 30 a ne vient pas de la fabrication d'arme, c'est une goutte d'eau dans un ocan.
Beaucoup de choses ont t fait pour relancer la machine.
Vous vous reprsentez bien la situation de l'Allemagne en 1933 ?
Vous pensez que c'est facile de se sortir de l'hyper inflation de la Rpublique de Weimar ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Vous tes marrant vous me rappelez les gens qui disent que l'automatisation va crer plus d'emplois qu'elle ne va en dtruire.
> Tous ceux qui bossaient dans l'usine vont bosser dans la restauration ou le services, etc.
> Comme si un ingnieur consommait plus qu'un millier d'ouvrier...?


L'automatisation dans l'allemagne nazie ?

Sinon oui, les emplois induits, a existe : tu construits une usine, te faut des logements pour tes employs, et les entretenir (services a la personne, plomberie, etc), des commerces (nourriture, vetements, etc), et tout a, bah c'est des emplois, que je sache. Toujours dans le cadre o il y a des humains  bosser dans l'usine,  la base, hein (et respects comme tels, parce que les prisonniers-esclaves, a n'a pas du gnrer grand chose cot emploi)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon oui, les emplois induits, a existe : tu construits une usine, te faut des logements pour tes employs, et les entretenir (services a la personne, plomberie, etc), des commerces (nourriture, vetements, etc), et tout a, bah c'est des emplois, que je sache.


Quand on vire plein d'ouvriers pour les remplacer par des automates, quels mtiers sont crs ?
 part 2, 3 techniciens pour mettre au point les robots, les algorithmes, faire la maintenance, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous vous reprsentez bien la situation de l'Allemagne en 1933 ?


Dixit le mec qui veut qu'on vote pour un parti dont le programme est une forte copie du programme CDR en nous racontant que cela va sauver la France, et qui occulte totalement la situation des Trente Glorieuses.

j'ai ri...  ::lol:: 





> Quand on vire plein d'ouvriers pour les remplacer par des automates, quels mtiers sont crs ?
>  part 2, 3 techniciens pour mettre au point les robots, les algorithmes, faire la maintenance, etc.


Personne ne t'a parl de cration d'emplois via l'automatisation...  On t'explique pourquoi il y avait peu de chmage en 1935/40. 

On te dit juste qu'aujourd'hui, vu que tu parles des USA, fabriquer des armes / prparer une guerre, a ne fait pas autant baisser le chmage car tout a est trs automatis, donc bien videmment que cela n'est pas comparable. 


Encore une fois, apprends  lire.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand on vire plein d'ouvriers pour les remplacer par des automates, quels mtiers sont crs ?
>  part 2, 3 techniciens pour mettre au point les robots, les algorithmes, faire la maintenance, etc.


Des automates dans les usines allemandes en 40 ? t'as fum quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des automates dans les usines allemandes en 40 ?


Pure mais vous comprenez rien du tout, c'est pnible...

 un moment il y a eu une comparaison, donc a peut tre loin gographiquement, dans les dates, etc.
Quelqu'un dit "Produire des armes en Allemagne de 1933  1939 a a cr des emplois autours des usines" ce  quoi j'ai rpondu "C'est marrant on dirait ceux qui dfendent l'automatisation".
Je vais vous expliquer le truc que vous avez loup :
Les pro automatisation disent que l'automatisation va crer des emplois dans d'autres domaines.

Le lien entre les 2 ides (qui sont spar par 80 ans) c'est la cration d'emploi autour de quelque chose d'autre.
Vous l'avez l, ou vous avez besoin d'un schma ? (jespre que a va aller, parce que j'ai pas d'ide de schma pour le moment)

La production d'arme n'est pas le moteur de la croissance de l'Allemagne de 1933  1939, il y a eu beaucoup plus que a.
Des choses ont t test et ont march.
Il y a beaucoup d'enseignements conomique  tirer de cette poque.

----------


## Zirak

> Pure mais vous comprenez rien du tout, c'est pnible...


Ah donc tu viens comparer deux trucs qui n'ont rien  voir pour dire un truc qui n'a aucun lien avec la conversation, et tu t'tonne qu'on ne te comprenne pas ? 

Tu as aussi le droit de te remettre en question 5mn hein, quand personne ne pige ce que tu racontes, et que tu es le seul  tre systmatiquement incompris, il y a plus de chances que le problme vienne de toi que des autres...






> La production d'arme n'est pas le moteur de la croissance de l'Allemagne de 1933  1939, il y a eu beaucoup plus que a.
> Des choses ont t test et ont march.
> Il y a beaucoup d'enseignements conomique  tirer de cette poque.


Et bien on t'coute alors ! 

Puisque tu as l'air de t'tre renseign, qu'a donc fait Hitler  l'poque pour rduire le chmage ? 

Au bout d'un moment, c'est bien beau de dire "c'est pas a, c'est pas a", bah dis nous c'est quoi alors monsieur je-sais-tout.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les pro automatisation disent que l'automatisation va crer des emplois dans d'autres domaines.


Y'en a pas beaucoup sur dvp des pro automatisation  outrance.




> La production d'arme n'est pas le moteur de la croissance de l'Allemagne de 1933  1939, il y a eu beaucoup plus que a.


C'est la production principale de l'Allemagne pendant toute cette priode, pourtant... a s'appelle "l'conomie de guerre".

----------


## el_slapper

Le moteur de la croissance Allemande de 1933  1945, c'est la prdation des voisins. Qui commence par un endettement massif auprs dudit voisin, et ds que le voisin commence  demander des interts, hop, termin. ca a commenc avec les juifs,; d'ailleurs. Certains ont cru pouvoir s'acheter une immunit en finanant le rgime. Ils ont tout perdu. D'ailleurs, le plan des franco-Britanniques, c'tait de tenir jusqu'en 1943, le temps que l'conomie Allemande s'effondre sur elle-mme. Ce qui ne s'est produit que deux ans plus tard, parcequ'entre temps l'Allemagne a captur d'autres moutons pour soutenir encore un peu son insoutenable croissance(France, Bnlux, Danemark, Norvge, en particulier, plus des bribes  l'Est).

si ton modle, c'est de s'endetter  mort, puis de tuer tous ceux  qui tu dois de l'argent, fatalement, a parait plus facile. Mauvaise nouvelle : les survivants finissent toujours par se rebiffer.

----------


## ManusDei

> Des automates dans les usines allemandes en 40 ? t'as fum quoi ?


T'as pas assez lu Captain America toi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le moteur de la croissance Allemande de 1933  1945, c'est la prdation des voisins. Qui commence par un endettement massif auprs dudit voisin, et ds que le voisin commence  demander des interts, hop, termin.


Alors effectivement c'est arriv, Hjalmar Schacht a refuser de payer la dette, a a donc ruiner ceux qui faisaient de la spculation.
Mais a a bien servi.

En fait a a commenc avant 1933.
Hjalmar Schacht, le banquier d'Adolf Hitler, tait un gnie



> Alors que les dirigeants actuels sont incapables de redresser nos conomies, cet homme a russi  sauver lAllemagne de la ruine  trois reprises! Dabord en 1923, en mettant fin  lhyperinflation. Puis en 1924 et en 1929, en arnaquant les Allis sur le paiement de la dette de guerre allemande. Enfin, dans les annes 1930, en rduisant le chmage  nant. En cinq ans, il a remis 7 millions de demandeurs demploi au travail





> si ton modle, c'est de s'endetter  mort, puis de tuer tous ceux  qui tu dois de l'argent, fatalement, a parait plus facile.


Mon modle ce n'est de ne pas m'endetter du tout.
Tous les prts devraient tre  taux 0 et c'est tout.
L'usure ne devrait pas exister.
Le principe dintrt c'est n'importe quoi !

A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?



> Nous avons refait le calcul avec les comptes nationaux de lINSEE, *1.350 milliards dintrts verss depuis 1979. La dette, elle-mme, atteignait 2.147 milliards au dbut de lanne*. Et cette explosion est due en partie, cest exact, au poids des intrts. Car chaque anne depuis que ltat est en dficit, donc depuis 1975, il emprunte sur les marchs pour payer ses dpenses courantes. Ces emprunts gnrent des intrts qui viennent saccumuler aux sommes dues. Depuis plus de 20 ans, le remboursement de ces intrts avale chaque anne plus de 40 milliards. 
> 
> Quest-ce quon fait pour les payer ? On emprunte ! La dette produit donc de la dette. Lan dernier, par exemple, le dficit de ltat tait denviron 72 milliards mais on en a emprunt 200 pour combler le dficit, et rembourser dautres emprunts. Ces 200 milliards, il faudra les rembourser. On ne le ralise pas parce que, les taux dintrts sont tellement bas depuis quelques annes que mme si la dette augmente, le poids des intrts se maintient.





> Mauvaise nouvelle : les survivants finissent toujours par se rebiffer.


a me rappelle ceux qui essaient de ramasser un billet "Ma grand mre a beaucoup souffert" ^^
Vaste escroquerie mene par de fausses victimes des nazis



> Aux Etats-Unis 5500 personnes ont reu frauduleusement 42,5 millions de dollars pays par l'Allemagne en se faisant passer pour des victimes de la Shoah.


Ce qui me rappelle les propos de Claude Sarraute sur les armniens.
Claude Sarraute sans langue de bois sur Europe 1

Mais bref c'est pas le sujet...
Moi je parlais de l'talon travail et ce genre de chose.
Ils ont mis fin  l'hyperinflation, ils ont cr des emplois, le niveau de vie des allemands c'est grandement amlior.
Et aprs il y a eu la seconde guerre mondiale...

----------


## Zirak

> Alors effectivement c'est arriv, Hjalmar Schacht a refuser de payer la dette, a a donc ruiner ceux qui faisaient de la spculation.
> Mais a a bien servi.
> 
> Mon modle ce n'est de ne pas m'endetter du tout.


Donc il a bien fait d'arnaquer les gens, mais vu que c'tait "pour la bonne cause", c'est pas grave. 

Et donc, si ton modle, c'est de ne pas s'endetter du tout, car la dette c'est mal, pourquoi nous parler de cela et prendre cela en exemple ? 

Cohrence quand tu nous tiens...





> Tous les prts devraient tre  taux 0 et c'est tout.
> L'usure ne devrait pas exister.
> Le principe dintrt c'est n'importe quoi !


Faut arrter de se croire chez les Bisounours...

Perso je suis prs  prter de l'argent sans intrt  ma famille, voir  certains potes (encore que, m'tant dj fait avoir maintenant j'vite). Mais pourquoi j'irai prter de l'argent  des inconnus sans aucune contrepartie ? Et qu'est-ce qui se passe si il(s) ne rembourse(nt) pas ? 

Et une banque c'est pareil, pourquoi elle te prterait de l'argent si elle n'y gagne rien ? C'est pas des philanthropes, c'est des socits prives qui sont l pour faire de l'argent. L'argent qu'elle te prte, faut bien qu'il sorte de quelque part. 

Admettons que pour te prter 1000  toi, elle prenne 1000 sur l'argent dpos par d'autres. Il se passe quoi si tu ne rembourse pas ? C'est les autres qui s'assoient sur leur argent ? 

Et si elle ne pratique aucun taux d'intrts, qu'elle ne te ponctionne aucun agios en cas de dcouvert, et qu'elle te propose tout les services gratuitement,  la fin du mois, comment elle paie ses factures, le loyer, et les salaires de ses employs ? 


Alors je suis d'accord avec toi, qu'aujourd'hui, c'est compltement parti en cacahute, et qu'il faudrait plus de contrle. Mais il ne faut pas abuser non plus, ce n'est pas l'usure le problme, c'est les drives que l'on en a fait. Comme d'hab, tu veux le beurre et l'argent du beurre.  





> *Ils ont mis fin  l'hyperinflation, ils ont cr des emplois, le niveau de vie des allemands c'est grandement amlior.*
> Et aprs il y a eu la seconde guerre mondiale...


Ou on s'en fou de la mthode c'est pas le plus important.

Moi je dis qu'on devrait tuer 30 000 000 de franais, a devrait nous protger du chmage un bon moment, et puis c'est pas grave, vu que a augmentera le niveau de vie de ceux qui n'y seront pas pass...

----------


## MiaowZedong

Moi, ce que je constate c'est qu'en Europe (Occidentale du moins) on ne peut toujours pas dbattre srieusement d'immigration, sans se compare aux nazis ni traiter les gens d'islamo-gauchistes, voir les deux en mme temps.

----------


## virginieh

> Faut arrter de se croire chez les Bisounours...
> 
> ...
> 
> Moi je dis qu'on devrait tuer 30 000 000 de franais, a devrait nous protger du chmage un bon moment, et puis c'est pas grave, vu que a augmentera le niveau de vie de ceux qui n'y seront pas pass...


Ca me rappelle un pisode de Sliders les gens prenaient de l'argent sur une borne gratuitement et avaient des tickets de loterie correspondant a l'argent qu'ils avaient retirer. S'il gagnaient le lendemain ils avaient une somme consquente et tout plein de services pour passer une journe idale, sauf qu'il verraient pas le lendemain.

Le paradis quoi :p





> Moi, ce que je constate c'est qu'en Europe (Occidentale du moins) on ne peut toujours pas dbattre srieusement d'immigration, sans se compare aux nazis ni traiter les gens d'islamo-gauchistes, voir les deux en mme temps.


Sur tous les sujets c'est comme a, on n'entends que les plus extremistes de chaque bord et on carte tous ceux qui pourraient tre constructifs ou chercher des compromis ou des solutions innovantes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc, si ton modle, c'est de ne pas s'endetter du tout, car la dette c'est mal, pourquoi nous parler de cela et prendre cela en exemple ?


Ce ne sont pas les mmes problmes et ce ne seront pas les mmes solutions.
Tout ce que je dis c'est que les allemands ont t trs fort de 1933  1939 pour relever le pays.
Ils ont fait normment de choses et a a march.
Sortir de l'hyper inflation et mettre fin au chmage a tenait du miracle !  :8O: 
Il faudrait tudier ce qui a t fait pour l'conomie il y a probablement des leons  en tirer.




> Admettons que pour te prter 1000  toi, elle prenne 1000 sur l'argent dpos par d'autres. Il se passe quoi si tu ne rembourse pas ? C'est les autres qui s'assoient sur leur argent ?


T'es pas trop familier avec la faon dont les prts fonctionnent.
En ralit les banques crer de l'argent, puisque les banques n'ont pas besoin d'avoir 1000 dans leur coffre pour prter 1000.
Il y a un levier et les banques peuvent prter beaucoup plus qu'elles ne possdent.




> Et si elle ne pratique aucun taux d'intrts, qu'elle ne te ponctionne aucun agios en cas de dcouvert, et qu'elle te propose tout les services gratuitement,  la fin du mois, comment elle paie ses factures, le loyer, et les salaires de ses employs ?


Il y a 2 choses l :
- Les services des banques
- Le taux d'emprunt
Il peut y avoir plein de services payant, c'est pas le problme.
Mais il faudrait des *prts  taux zro*,  la limite il pourrait y avoir des frais  ct, mais le taux devrait tre  zro.

Et au fait : Aujourd'hui il y a des taux ngatifs, donc certains prtent 1000 pour rcuprer 990  la fin...




> Mais il ne faut pas abuser non plus, ce n'est pas l'usure le problme, c'est les drives que l'on en a fait.


D'un ct si t'enlves l'usure, tenlves les drives qu'on en a fait...  ::idea:: 

Lintrt de la dette c'est un des problmes de la SNCF.
Je crois que chaque anne les rgions doivent payer plus d'1 milliard en interet...
Cinq questions sur la dette de la SNCF



> SNCF Rseau, hritire de Rseau ferr de France (RFF), est le gestionnaire des infrastructures ferroviaires du pays, cest--dire la cration et lentretien de lignes ferroviaires, lorganisation de la circulation, un service quelle facture par des pages,  SNCF Mobilits et  ses concurrents, dans le cadre de la libralisation progressive du rail en Europe. Mais ds sa cration, en 1997, RFF a t plomb par une dette de 20 milliards deuros, qui atteint dsormais 46,6 milliards deuros,* et dont les seuls intrts cotent plus de 1 milliard deuros chaque anne*, pour un chiffre daffaires de 6,5 milliards deuros.


Il faudrait penser  une solution futuriste, peut tre comme une banque nationale, avec un tat qui peut s'emprunter  lui mme et les gens qui peuvent acheter des bons du trsor national.
a ce serait l'avenir !




> Moi je dis qu'on devrait tuer 30 000 000 de franais, a devrait nous protger du chmage un bon moment, et puis c'est pas grave, vu que a augmentera le niveau de vie de ceux qui n'y seront pas pass...


Non mais si t'enlves tout ce qui est meurtre, racisme, camps de travail, etc.
Les allemands ont fait des tas de choses pour relever le pays.
Vous retenez que le mauvais, alors que si on enlve tout a, il reste quelque chose.

C'est pas envoyer des gens au camp de concentration de Dachau qui sauve un pays...

----------


## halaster08

Ryu s'il te plait rflchi un peu avant de sortir tes conneries, tu crois vraiment que l'Allemagne des annes 40 avait une solution miracle (autre que la guerre) pour relancer le pays et que tu es le premier a y penser ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est pas envoyer des gens au camp de concentration de Dachau qui sauve un pays...


Par contre leur voler leurs possessions, a peut aider  payer les factures. C'est comme a qu'a fonctionn Rome, c'est comme a qu'a fonctionn l'Allemagne nazie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ryu s'il te plait rflchi un peu avant de sortir tes conneries, tu crois vraiment que l'Allemagne des annes 40 avait une solution miracle (autre que la guerre) pour relancer le pays et que tu es le premier a y penser ?


Il n'y a pas eu qu'une solution, c'est la combinaison d'un grand nombre de facteurs.
Il y a eu du Trial and Error.

Aprs moi je connais pas trop, j'ai juste vu a :
Hjalmar Schacht, le banquier d'Adolf Hitler, tait un gnie
L'INCROYABLE BANQUIER D'HITLER :
Schacht, le gnial banquier de Hitler
Le banquier d'Hitler, "hros de roman" et "magicien des finances"

Il faudrait peut tre que j'achte et lise a :
Le banquier du diable - Jean-francois Bouchard



Ou peut tre directement "Mmoires d'un magicien".
a a l'air intressant.

----------


## halaster08

> Il n'y a pas eu qu'une solution, c'est la combinaison d'un grand nombre de facteurs.


Les principaux tant ceux qui ont dj t cit ici mais que tu veux pas voir.
Et encore une fois tu penses vraiment tre le premier a t'y intresser ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et encore une fois tu penses vraiment tre le premier a t'y intresser ?


Non mais justement je voulais voir si des gens connaissaient ici mais apparemment non...
Faudra que je me renseigne tout seul.

Assez rcemment Pierre Jovanovic a sorti un livre "Adolf Hitler ou la vengeance de la planche  billets" et apparemment a explique comment l'utilisation de la planche  billet a amen Hitler au pouvoir (et pour Napolon c'est aussi le cas).
J'ai vu une vido qui en parle, apparemment l'hyper inflation de la rpublique de Waimar, c'tait quelque chose de trs dur et c'est impressionnant que les allemands aient russi  s'en sortir.
En tout cas l'hyper inflation a traumatis les allemands, parce qu'ils ne voulaient absolument pas que la BCE puisse crer de l'argent (loi qui a chang depuis...).

Quand on nous parle de l'Allemagne  partir de 33, on en parle que du racisme, des camps de concentration, etc.
Il y a peut tre des autres aspects qu'on devrait regarder...

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'y a pas eu qu'une solution, c'est la combinaison d'un grand nombre de facteurs.
> Il y a eu du Trial and Error.


Plusieurs facteurs t'ont t donns, que tu ne veux pas prendre en compte. 

Donc comme dj demand hier, quels sont ces autres facteurs miraculeux, puisque tu dis que ce n'est pas grce  ceux que l'on t'a expos ?


Au final, tu dis que tu ne t'y connais pas beaucoup, donc dj comment peux-tu dire que les facteurs que l'on t'a fourni, ne sont pas ceux qui ont permis  l'Allemagne de se redresser ? 

"J'y connais rien mais je sais que ce que vous dites est faux" => change pas champion !

----------


## fredinkan

> Non mais justement je voulais voir si des gens connaissaient ici mais apparemment non...


C'est pas parce qu'on ne va pas dans ton sens qu'on ne connait pas cette partie de l'histoire ou de la macroconomie allemande de l'poque.
Tu trouveras de nombreux ouvrages sur le sujet qui mettent justement en avant que c'est li  l'industrie lourde lance  ce moment.

Avant de mettre en doute la parole des autres, qui ont peut-tre tudi le sujet sans que tu le saches, va seulement te renseigner...

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

Le jour o tous les euro-amricains, les euro-asiatiques, les euro-africains et les euro-ocaniens rentreront dfinitivement en Europe aprs avoir pay des compensations pour les gnocides, les massacres, l'esclavage, les vols et pillages ; les euro-europens qui ont un problme avec l'immigration extra-europenne  (mais qui profite directement ou indirectement des faits prcdents) pourront ouvrir leur bote  m*rde.

----------


## Madmac

> Le communisme n'existe plus, il reste peut tre quelque vestiges, mais sinon c'est mort.
> En France le PCF ne se prsente mme plus aux prsidentielles.


Les partis ne s'affichent plus ouvertement comme communiste, mais beaucoup de vos politiciens ( comme MchantCon) se pavanent encore avec des foulards rouges. Et plus, il n'y a pas que les partis politiques, les syndicats et les organisations comme Antifa qui sont bien vivant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> beaucoup de vos politiciens ( comme MchantCon) se pavanent encore avec des foulards rouges. Et plus, il n'y a pas que les partis politiques, les syndicats et les organisations comme Antifa qui sont bien vivant.


Ouais enfin bon ce n'est pas parce que tu portes du rouge que tu soutiens le communisme.

Vous croyez qu'il partage les ides communiste lui :


Les antifas c'est bien de la merde, mais leur idologie n'a rien a voir avec le communisme, ce sont des capitaliste complet.
Par contre c'est vrai qu'ils se font ranger  lextrme gauche je ne sais pas pourquoi...
Alors que ce sont des casseurs et des agresseurs, protg par la police. Pour casser des vitrines et attaquer les gens qui ne pensent pas comme eux il y a du monde, mais pour produire une rflexion il n'y a plus personne...

Bon  la limite on peut dire que dans le systme il y a plein de Trotskistes, mais c'est encore autre chose...

Les syndicats c'est trs bien, des fois a sert  protger des acquis sociaux.
En ce moment la SNCF (c'est l qu'il y a le plus de syndiqu) se bat pour que dans le futur les services publics ne finissent pas tous privatis (EDF, France Telecom, les Pompiers, la Police, les prisons, les hpitaux, etc).
Si on laisse faire Macron, morceau par morceau, la SNCF finira privatis et  partir de l il n'y aura plus de limite. (Directive 91/440/CEE du Conseil du 29 juillet 1991 relative au dveloppement de chemins de fer communautaires)
SNCF :  lAssemble, la gauche dnonce  un premier pas vers la privatisation 

Aujourd'hui la gauche c'est li  aux "minorits" (LGBT, migrants, fministes hystrique (partie infime du fminisme), etc), c'est donc devenu du socital.
Mais normalement la gauche doit protger les travailleurs, les familles, etc.
Acquis sociaux - Historique des acquis sociaux en France

Je ne sais pas pourquoi aujourd'hui ils cherchent  sparer les gens en crant des cases...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi aujourd'hui ils cherchent  sparer les gens en crant des cases...


Tu ne connais pas l'expression : "Diviser pour mieux rgner"

C'est une technique toute bte, et qui marche trs bien avec la gauche.

----------


## Madmac

> Vous croyez qu'il partage les ides communiste lui :


J'en doute, mais comme ces types sont des putes. je suis toutefois sr qui racole ce march.





> Les antifas c'est bien de la merde, mais leur idologie n'a rien a voir avec le communisme, ce sont des capitaliste complet.


Ils dfendent la version 2.0 du communisme. Forcement avec la destruction de l'URSS et l'chec de Mao, le communisme n'tait plus dfendable. Alors ils sont chang la rhtorique. Finie la lutte des classes ! Finie la dfense du travailleur ! Le monde se divise en deux groupe. L'opprim et l'oppresseur:

- Les femmes et le patriarcat.
- Les trans et les htros.
- Les exploits du tiers-monde contre les pays du Nord.
- Les gens de couleurs et les sales blancs


C'est pas vident au premier coup dil, mais quand tu regarde les choses en prenant de la distance, on ralise que toutes cette rhtorique malsaine a un fil conducteur: Un discours qui partage la socit en victime avec un ennemi commun: Le mle blanc.




> Les syndicats c'est trs bien, des fois a sert  protger des acquis sociaux.


Sauf que maintenant, ils font exactement le contraire: 

Les cols bleus ne sont plus dignes d'intrts. Dsormais la seule lutte digne d'intrts est le "Migrants" !

- Ils dfendent l'immigration de masse, ce qui est l'quivalent des dlocalisations, mais en sens inverse. Au lieu de dplacer les usines, on dplace les travailleurs. 
- La gratuit  toutes les tages.  Ils dfendent mme l'exploitation des travailleurs en dfendant le revenu garanti, mme en sachant qu'une bonne partie des "migrants" aspirent  vivre comme des parasites. (Et que personne ne vienne crier au racisme, car le peu d'intrts des "Migrants" pour le Portugal et l'Estonie confirme ce fait)

Rsultat des salaires qui stagnent depuis 30 ans, des taxes et impts de plus en plus lourdes. Et des retraites qui commencent quand on a dj un pied dans notre cercueil. Des syndicalistes qui ne seraient pas aveugl par leur gauchisme sauraient qu'un telle niveau immigration va  l'encontre des intrts des gens qui payent leur salaire.
Ajouter  cette mauvaise soupe, la dfense de l'abolition des frontires. J'ai plutt tendance  penser que le communisme, dans sa nouvelle version, se porte trs bien

----------


## Madmac

> Le jour o tous les euro-amricains, les euro-asiatiques, les euro-africains et les euro-ocaniens rentreront dfinitivement en Europe aprs avoir pay des compensations pour les gnocides, les massacres, l'esclavage, les vols et pillages ; les euro-europens qui ont un problme avec l'immigration extra-europenne  (mais qui profite directement ou indirectement des faits prcdents) pourront ouvrir leur bote  m*rde.


Tiens, je te l'offre en cadeau.


Va t'amuser avec elle. Et laisse les adultes discuter ensemble.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Finie la dfense du travailleur ! Le monde se divise en deux groupe. L'opprim et l'oppresseur:


C'est triste  ::(: 
Je pense que se mettre en position de victime ce n'est pas la meilleure solution... Ils peuvent sortir de leur soit disant position d'opprim en faisant quelque chose de leur vie au lieu de se plaindre.




> Un discours qui partage la socit en victime avec un ennemi commun: Le mle blanc.


a je pense que tout le monde l'a compris, ils ne sont pas trs subtil et des fois ils le disent clairement.
En ce moment c'est la guerre  l'homme blanc htrosexuel quadragnaire (ou plus vieux)  la TV, ils ont mme vir Julien Lepers et Tex.




> Sauf que maintenant, ils font exactement le contraire: 
> Les cols bleus ne sont plus dignes d'intrts. Dsormais la seule lutte digne d'intrts est le "Migrants" !


Ben l a va, ils se battent pour les services publics.
Normalement on ne devrait pas parler de "dette" en ce qui concerne la SNCF, a devrait tre une dpense normale de l'tat, comme la poste et les autoroutes.
Il y a des services qui doivent tre gr par l'tat.
Si on privatise tout, la qualit du service va se dgrader (accident de train) et les prix vont exploser.
L'histoire de la concurrence qui entrane des baisses de prix je l'ai jamais vu...
Orange, SFR, Bouygues Lentente confirme




> - Ils dfendent l'immigration de masse, ce qui est l'quivalent des dlocalisations, mais en sens inverse. Au lieu de dplacer les usines, on dplace les travailleurs.


Ouais sauf qu'il n'y a plus d'usine en France, donc on fait venir des immigrs pour les mtres au RSA.
Et l dans les nouvelles vagues de migrants, y'en a plein qui ne chercheront jamais  s'intgrer.

Les gros patrons ont voulu l'immigration massive et le regroupement familial pour crer du chmage, pour pouvoir baisser les salaires.
En situation de plein emploi t'es pay de plus en plus.

Et il y autre aspect : le PS, l'UMP, LREM sont  la fois pro migrants et islamophobe, donc on dirait qu'ils essaient de crer une guerre civil pour dtourner l'attention.




> - La gratuit  toutes les tages.  Ils dfendent mme l'exploitation des travailleurs en dfendant le revenu garanti, mme en sachant qu'une bonne partie des "migrants" aspirent  vivre comme des parasites. (Et que personne ne vienne crier au racisme, car le peu d'intrts des "Migrants" pour le Portugal et l'Estonie confirme ce fait)


Le revenu universel c'est pour rassurer les gens, parce qu'on sait que la robotisation, l'automatisation, vont dtruire normment d'emplois alors que le taux de chmage est dj trs lev.
L on veut nous faire croire que grce au revenu universel les gens vont retourner  l'cole et crer leur entreprise.

En France tu peux dj vivre sur les aides sociales si tu n'as pas peur des formulaires (moi perso je suis un peu comme Thomas Thvenoud).
Il y a le RSA, les APL, etc. (Je ne suis pas un spcialiste de la CAF)
Apparemment vivre en France avec le RSA c'est mieux que de vivre en Afghanistan, en rythre ou au Soudan...




> Rsultat des salaires qui stagnent depuis 30 ans, des taxes et impts de plus en plus lourdes. Et des retraites qui commencent quand on a dj un pied dans notre cercueil. Des syndicalistes qui ne seraient pas aveugl par leur gauchisme sauraient qu'un telle niveau immigration va  l'encontre des intrts des gens qui payent leur salaire.
> Ajouter  cette mauvaise soupe, la dfense de l'abolition des frontires. J'ai plutt tendance  penser que le communisme, dans sa nouvelle version, se porte trs bien


Moi je ne vois pas de communisme l dedans.
Pour moi c'est le capital, ce sont les gros patrons qui ont organis l'immigration.
Ce sont les cosmopolites comme Attali qui rvent d'un gouvernement mondial, sans frontire  (un pays est un htel).
C'est le mondialisme qui fait a et je trouve que le mondialisme est capitaliste.

Bon aprs tout ne peut pas tre rang soit du ct communiste soit du ct capitaliste.
Le mondialisme est quelque chose qui prend toutes les mauvaises ides peu importe o elles se situent.

===
Et sinon l'histoire des salaires qui n'augmentent pas contrairement aux impts et aux taxes, a a t voulu.
En supprimant les banques nationales dans les annes 70, les pays ont t oblig de s'endetter auprs des banques et par consquent de payer des intrts.
Ces intrts constituent la majeur partie des dettes des tats, si on avait pas  passer par des banques prives on aurait un endettement sain.
Sauf que les pays sont trs endetts aujourd'hui et c'est donc un prtexte pour supprimer des acquis sociaux, le CDI devient le CDI de chantier, on privatise plein de services qui devraient rester nationalis, etc.

La dette est un moyen de pression, l'UE conseille d'utiliser l'austrit pour s'en sortir, sauf que a n'aide pas du tout la situation.
Ce n'est pas en baissant les dpenses des hpitaux et des coles que tu vas relancer l'conomie...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...J'ai plutt tendance  penser que le communisme, dans sa nouvelle version, se porte trs bien


Sauf que ce dont tu parles, ce n'est pas du communisme, mais du capitalisme no-libral. Ce sont eux qui imposent cette immigration de masse afin d'augmenter le chmage et de pouvoir exploiter les gens qui travaillent en les opposants les uns aux autres. 
Et pour que tout cela fonctionne bien, et que des personnes comme toi viennent tenir leur discours, ils utilisent 2 leviers qu'ils ont mis en place. D'un cot l'extrme droite (hou, c'est le mal, attention ! Heures les plus sombres, ...) qui vient fustiger les migrants, en ciblant particulirement une communaut. L'autre, c'est la "gauche" (je mets "gauche" entre guillemets, car ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle la gauche), une bande de bienpensants qui nous vendent du vivre-ensemble comme Ordralfabetix vend ces poissons "frais" dans Asterix. Qui se souvient de Marchais (le dernier homme politique de gauche de notre pays) qui fustigeait l'immigration qui mettait en concurrence les travailleurs franais et trangers pour le profit du Grand Capital ? Moi, je vous le dit : "C'est un scandale !"

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Tiens, je te l'offre en cadeau.
> Pice jointe 369043
> 
> Va t'amuser avec elle. Et laisse les adultes discuter ensemble.



Je te laisse ton matre  penser.

Les migrants seraient des parasites ? Tu bosses dans quel secteur pour ne jamais croiser des migrants qui travaillent ?

Tu dverses ta haine et tes dlires anti-migrants dans quel but ?  

Les migrations ne cesseront pas parce que certains "mles blanc" pensent tre dclasss et refusent de partager le gteau. Les femmes, les  trans et les extra-europens, o qu'ils se trouvent, possdent des qualits/comptences, produisent de la valeurs et mritent l'galit des droits, des rmunrations, etc.

Pour ce qui est des migrations extra-europennes  travers le monde, elles ne font que commencer. Elles vont augmenter suite  l'amlioration de l'accs  l'information, aux moyens de transport, aux dclenchement de guerre pour les ressources naturelles, aux changements climatiques,  l'augmentation dmographique, aux vieillissement des populations, etc.

Cool pour toi tu pourras raconter des conneries encore longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que ce dont tu parles, ce n'est pas du communisme, mais du capitalisme no-libral.


Ouais en plus il me semble que dans certains systme communiste il y avait le plein emploi, des mtiers bizarre taient cr pour occuper tout le monde.
Le chmage de masse c'est li au capitalisme.




> Les migrants seraient des parasites ? Tu bosses dans quel secteur pour ne jamais croiser des migrants qui travaillent ?


Il y a des gens qui viennent pour faire activement parti du projet franais.
Certains veulent s'intgrer, ils veulent travailler et vivre  la Franaise, il n'y a pas de problme avec eux.

Mais l on a des Afghans, des rythrens, des Soudanais, etc, qui veulent rejoindre l'Angleterre.
On a pas besoin d'eux pour le moment, on a dj assez de monde au RSA...
C'est bien de penser  la souffrance du peuple Afghan, mais  la limite qu'on aille les aider chez eux plutt.
Parce qu'il faut qu'on pense  notre survie aussi.
Il n'est pas possible daccueillir des millions de migrants comme a.

Allez voir si l'Australie accepte des migrants comme a...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est bien de penser  la souffrance du peuple Afghan, mais  la limite qu'on aille les aider chez eux plutt.


Tiens, j'avais cru comprendre que tu tais contre l'interventionnisme occidental...  ::roll::

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

[QUOTE=Ryu2000;10153722
Mais l on a des Afghans, des rythrens, des Soudanais, etc, qui veulent rejoindre l'Angleterre.
On a pas besoin d'eux pour le moment, on a dj assez de monde au RSA...
C'est bien de penser  la souffrance du peuple Afghan, mais  la limite qu'on aille les aider chez eux plutt.
Parce qu'il faut qu'on pense  notre survie aussi.
Il n'est pas possible daccueillir des millions de migrants comme a.

Allez voir si l'Australie accepte des migrants comme a...[/QUOTE]

Je critique le fait que certains fassent des gnralits sur les migrants et se permettent d'insulter des femmes et des hommes dont ils ne connaissent rien.

Sinon je ne penses pas que notre "survie" soit en danger ou qu'elle serait sauve dversant sa haine sur un forum.

Depuis quand les personnes dans les camps  Calais ont droit au RSA ? Ils veulent aller en Angleterre pour le RSA aussi ?  Et les propos sur les femmes et les trans sont lis aux migrants et au RSA aussi ?  Non juste certains "mle blanc" qui se sentent  tord declass parce que d'autres humains veulent vivre comme eux. C'est pitoyable.

En passant l'Australie a plein de migrants, elle est pleine d'Europens !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tiens, j'avais cru comprendre que tu tais contre l'interventionnisme occidental...


Il y a interventionnisme et interventionnisme.
Moi je pense  les aider  crer des emplois par exemple, pas aider des terroristes  renverser un pouvoir lgitime...

Nous ce qu'on fait c'est qu'on aide  la destruction d'un pays et qu'aprs on accepte les migrants de ces pays.
Les gars vont pas tre trop chaud pour s'intgrer...
Moi je propose qu'on ne participe plus  la destruction des pays, ce qui est arriv en Libye et en Syrie est catastrophique.
Et c'est en partie de la faute  notre gouvernement.




> Sinon je ne penses pas que notre "survie" soit en danger ou qu'elle serait sauve dversant sa haine sur un forum.


Et ben tu penses mal sur ce point prcis...
Il faut anticiper l'avenir.

Il faut arrter de se dire qu'on vit dans un monde merveilleux o tout ce passera bien.
Si on laisse entrer trop de monde a va finir par poser problme.
Surtout que certains peuples se reproduisent plus vite que les franais de souche.

Aprs parler sur un forum a ne change rien, le seul truc c'est que des gens vont lire de nouvelles thories et ils ne seront pas d'accord avec, mais au moins ils auront vu un autre point de vue.




> Depuis quand les personnes dans les camps  Calais ont droit au RSA ?


Oh la vous avez saut beaucoup d'tapes l !
Il y a plein de cas, c'est chiant, a va prendre 8h  expliquer...
Donc en gros il y a trop de migrants illgaux (clandestins) qui entrent en France.
Il y a galement trop d'immigration lgale.
On a pas besoin de tant de migrants en ce moment (et il faut voir ce qui rentre aussi).
Le Canada cherche des trangers, je ne sais pas comment ils trient mais apparemment a ce passe bien l-bas.




> En passant l'Australie a plein de migrants, elle est pleine d'Europens !


L'Australie est un exemple qui montre que quand tu laisses entrer trop de migrants ils te gnocide  ::P:  ::mouarf::  (et c'est pareil pour les USA)
Du coup ils font gaffe maintenant (ils sont trs bien plac pour savoir comment a marche, puisqu'ils ont commis les gnocides) :
Comment lAustralie exporte laccueil de migrants dans des camps offshore
USA: retrait du Pacte mondial sur la migration

Il y a migration et migration, l on parle de clandestin, qui n'ont pas rempli les documents pour rentrer dans le pays comme on doit le faire dans le protocole.
Tu peux remplir les documents et entrer lgalement si t'es accept.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Il y a interventionnisme et interventionnisme.
> Moi je pense  les aider  crer des emplois par exemple, pas aider des terroristes  renverser un pouvoir lgitime...
> 
> Nous ce qu'on fait c'est qu'on aide  la destruction d'un pays et qu'aprs on accepte les migrants de ces pays.
> Les gars vont pas tre trop chaud pour s'intgrer...
> Moi je propose qu'on ne participe plus  la destruction des pays, ce qui est arriv en Libye et en Syrie est catastrophique.
> Et c'est en partie de la faute  notre gouvernement.
> 
> 
> ...


Ce ne sont pas les migrants qui ont "gnocid" les aborignes mais les arms  envoy par les britanniques notamment. 

Il faut arrter de refaire l'histoire. Ce ne sont pas des migrants europens arrivs par leur propres moyens (comme les migrants dans le monde aujourd'hui) qui ont commis des gnocides. 
Les puissances colonniales ( Espagne, Angleterre, France, etc.) ont envoy des militaires, ont fourni un support conomique et logistique pour coloniser et les gnocides ont sciemment t organiss en Ocanie et en Amrique.

Aujourd'hui il y des personnes qui migrent pour amliorer leurs conditions de vie pas pour dcouvrir des continents connus,  crer de faux/nouveaux pays , ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce ne sont pas les migrants qui ont "gnocid" les aborignes mais les arms  envoy par les britanniques notamment.


Non mais je sais c'est pour la blague...
Parce que sur Facebook plein de gens partagent des images, qui disent que ceux qui sont arriv en Amrique taient des migrants et que par consquent il faut tre gentil avec tous les migrants clandestins.
Et moi je me suis toujours dis que ce qui a donn les tasuniens ont gnocide ceux qui taient tranquille chez eux, donc ils savent que l'immigration clandestine a peut mal finir.
Cet argument des pro migrants est le pire qui puisse exister.




> Les puissances colonniales ( Espagne, Angleterre, France, etc.) ont envoy des militaires, ont fourni un support conomique et logistique pour coloniser et les gnocides ont sciemment t organiss en Ocanie et en Amrique.


La France tait du ct des natifs amricains !!!  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):  :8-): 
a c'est la classe suprme !
Alliance franco-indienne (Amrique)

 un moment les natifs amricains ont presque gagn la guerre grce  la France !
Et il y a du avoir un arrangement avec les anglais  ::(:

----------


## micka132

> Aujourd'hui il y des personnes qui migrent pour amliorer leurs conditions de vie pas pour dcouvrir des continents connus,  crer de faux/nouveaux pays , ou je ne sais quoi.


Tu crois que la majorit des colons taient des bourgeois en mal d'aventure?

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Tu crois que la majorit des colons taient des bourgeois en mal d'aventure?


Je crois que le colon ne fait pas la colonie. 

Tu crois que sans la puissance des pays colonisateurs il y aurait eu des colonies ? 

Oui, des colons vont peupler les colonies, oui ils participent  la cration de la colonie plus ou moins en amont , mais sans sans pays colonisateur derrire c'est impossible.

Donnes moi un exemple o des gens ont fait cela ?

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Non mais je sais c'est pour la blague...
> 
>  un moment les natifs amricains ont presque gagn la guerre grce  la France !
> Et il y a du avoir un arrangement avec les anglais


Et d'aprs toi, s'il y eu accord, quel tait le sort rserv aux indiens ? A voir aussi le sort rserv par les Franais aux habitants du  Qubec actuel lors des phases de colonies. Et l je parle des dcisions prises par la France pour "sa" colonnie et pas de celles de colons individuellement.

Les migrations europennes aux USA ou en Australie se poursuivent encore aujourd'hui.  Mais il s'agit de personnes migrants par leur propre moyen pour amliorer leurs conditions de vie. Ces europens ne vont pas y crer de colonies ou "gnocider# les locaux,  tout comme les migrants non blancs  travers le monde.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Depuis quand les personnes dans les camps  Calais ont droit au RSA ? Ils veulent aller en Angleterre pour le RSA aussi ?


Ils ont droit au RSA, en fait. C'est juste que pour a ils doivent enregistrer une demande d'asyle en France et renoncer  le faire au Royaume-Uni. Hors, la France n'est pas assez bien pour ces messieurs....ils veulent aller en Angleterre pour toucher plus d'allocations, ce qui ne serait pas le cas mais va expliquer a  ces ignares persuads (par des gens comme toi) que les blancs ont planqu le paradis pour ne pas le partager. Alors qu'en fait il n'y a pas de paradis et la vie est dure partout et pour tous, y compris pour les sales mles blancs privilgis.

Pour la petite histoire, les rfugis avec qui j'ai grandi au Royaume-Uni colportaient des lgendes ahurissantes sur les USA. Parce que si le paradis n'est pas en UK, il est forcment aux USA. Et s'ils ne trouvaient pas de travail, c'est le racisme, mais si un blanc ne trouve pas de travail c'est qu'il est paresseux ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ces europens ne vont pas y crer de colonies ou "gnocider# les locaux,  tout comme les migrants non blancs  travers le monde.


Non mais dans ce cas l si tu veux...
Moi ce que je dis c'est qu'en Amrique du Nord et en Australie, des gens sont arriv et ils ont gnocid les peuples qui taient l.
L'immigration ce n'est pas forcment positif, ce n'est pas toujours un enrichissement culturel.

Si on met la colonisation dans l'ensemble "immigration" a marche. (l'immigration clandestine massive peut tre considr comme une forme de colonisation)
C'est en raction aux images qui disent que les tasuniens sont des gens qui ont migrs pour venir s'installer sur un continent dj peupl.
C'est surtout des gens qui ont pris la place d'autres gens.
Donc ils ont encore plus raison de se mfier de ce qui entre chez eux, parce qu'ils sont bien plac pour savoir que des gens qui arrivent quelque part c'est pas forcment synonyme de bonne nouvelle. (parce que eux quand ils sont arriv ils ont tu tout le monde)

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Non mais dans ce cas l si tu veux...


Qu'est ce que tu racontes ? 
Les migrations individuelles actuelles n'ont rien  voir avec le processus de colonisation initi par un Pays existant. Il n'y a pas de colonie d'trangers en France. Ni de pays trangers cherchant  tablir des colonies en France. Penses-tu le contraire ? 

Un marocain qui a obtenu la nationalit franaise , n'est pas un colon marocain en France. Tout comme un franais qui obtient la nationalit canadienne est un franco-canadien et non un colon franais au Canada. Par contre, il y a eu des colons franais au Canada. Dont certains ont particip aux massacres des locaux avec les militaires et autres missaires  franais envoys pour crer/ sauvegarder ou agrandir la colonie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est ce que tu racontes ? 
> Les migrations individuelles actuelles n'ont rien  voir avec le processus de colonisation initi par un Pays existant.


Non mais je sais...
Vous avez du mal  comprendre le truc.

Il faut avoir en tte les images un peu comme a :



Les natifs amricains auraient du se mfier des anglais qui venaient chez eux...
Aujourd'hui les USA et l'Australie lutte activement contre l'immigration clandestine.
Et  ce moment l, quand t'es pile dans ce contexte, la blague c'est "Ils ont raison de se mfier de l'immigration illgale, parce que eux, quand ils sont arriv, ils ont tu tout le monde".

Voil c'est tout, c'est juste pour dire que des anglais sont arriv illgalement en Australie et ils ont tu tout le monde.
Des anglais sont arriv illgalement en Amrique et ils ont tu tout le monde.
Aujourd'hui ces pays sont trs anti immigration clandestine et je trouve qu'il y a une logique dans le truc ^^

Les gens disent "Les gens qui habitaient ici, on t gentil avec vous ils vous ont bien accueilli, donc vous devriez faire pareille qu'eux", sauf que les gens qui taient l en premier se sont fait tuer...
Moi j'essaie juste de faire une remarque  ceux qui sont pour que les USA accepte plus de clandestins. (c'est hyper spcifique comme truc)

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Ils ont droit au RSA, en fait. C'est juste que pour a ils doivent enregistrer une demande d'asyle en France et renoncer  le faire au Royaume-Uni. Hors, la France n'est pas assez bien pour ces messieurs....


En effet les rfugis peuvent dposer une demande de RSA, qui leur sera accord s'ils remplissent les conditions requises.
Par contre comme tu l'as toi mme soulign, ces personnes dans les campd  Calais n'ont pas le statut de rfugi en France.

[/QUOTE]
ils veulent aller en Angleterre pour toucher plus d'allocations, ce qui ne serait pas le cas mais va expliquer a  ces ignares [/QUOTE]
Comment le sais-tu ? Peut-tre qu'ils veulent aller en Angleterre parce qu'ils y ont de la famille, de contact, plus d'informations sur les conditions de vie des rfugis , qu'il y a plus de travail pour les migranrs....pourquoi forcment pour les allocations ? 
D'ailleurs pourquoi il y a plus de migrants polonais en Angleterre qu'en France ?  C'est aussi des ignares qui ne connaissent pas le RSA ?

[/QUOTE]
persuads (par des gens comme toi) que les blancs ont planqu le paradis pour ne pas le partager. 
[/QUOTE]
Personnellement des fois j'ai du temps  perdre et du coup j'change sur ce type de sujet sur un forum. Mais non je ne vais pas raconter des bobards  des gens  la recherche de solutions pour eux ou leur famille. Mme sans cela, je penses que si les migrants taient mieux chez eux ils y retourneraient. Donc pas de recherche du paradis, juste des gens  la recherche de meilleures conditions de vie.

[/QUOTE]
Alors qu'en fait il n'y a pas de paradis et la vie est dure partout et pour tous, y compris pour les sales mles blancs privilgis.
[/QUOTE] Es-tu un ignare ?  Tu penses vraiment que pour une personne lambda la vie est aussi dure en France qu'en Afghanistan ou au Soudan ou au Prou 

[/QUOTE]
Parce que si le paradis n'est pas en UK, il est forcment aux USA. Et s'ils ne trouvaient pas de travail, c'est le racisme, mais si un blanc ne trouve pas de travail c'est qu'il est paresseux ::roll:: [/QUOTE]

Le racisme n'existe plus en Europe ? Sinon un rfugi peut croire  tord tre victime de racisme. L'erreur est humaine.
Les blancs en Europe, voir un blanc dans son pays n'a pas  (ce qui est normal) plus de chance de trouver un boulot par rapport  des rfugis ?! Tu ne penses pas qu'ils jugent  par rapport  leur propre situation.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Non mais je sais...
> Vous avez du mal  comprendre le truc.
> ....
> Moi j'essaie juste de faire une remarque  ceux qui sont pour que les USA accepte plus de clandestins. (c'est hyper spcifique comme truc)


Bah si les gens veulent tout mlanger je n'y peux rien.
Le grand-pres de Trump a migr aux USA en 1885  d'aprs Wikipedia. C'etait un immigrant allemand et Trump est descend de immigrant pas de colon.
Par consquent qu'il soit contre l'immigration oui c'est ridicule et pitoyable.

Certaines personnes essayent de faire croire que les immigrs extra-europens veulent crer des commauts ferms  et  l'avenir remplacer les populations locales d'Europe. Je n'y crois pas. Les immigrs extra-europens s'intgreront tous comme l'ont fait / le font les immigrs europens. Car il s'agit de migrations individuelles et non de processus de colonisation.

----------


## Zirak

> Ils ont droit au RSA, en fait. C'est juste que pour a ils doivent enregistrer une demande d'asyle en France et renoncer  le faire au Royaume-Uni.


Et que la demande soit accepte et attendre 5 ans dans un camp aprs que cela ait t accept, car il faut vivre depuis au moins 5 ans en France, pour pouvoir toucher le RSA (que tu dois probablement confondre avec l'ADA - allocation pour demandeurs d'asile).

ADA (6.8 par personne et par jour, aide dgressive en fonction du nombre de personne, par exemple si vous tes en couple, vous touchez 10.20 pour les deux, et non pas 6.8 chacun ou 13.6 pour les deux), qui t'es fournie car lgalement, tu n'as pas le droit de rechercher du travail pendant les 9 mois suivant ta demande d'asile, et seulement sous conditions, notamment d'accepter que l'on te place dans un "centre d'hbergement" (pouvant au final tre un centre social, un htel, ou autre), place en hbergement pour laquelle on peut te demander une participation financire, notamment une caution pouvant aller jusqu' 150 pour un adulte. Seulement si il n'y a pas de place en centre d'hbergement, alors tu touche une aide supplmentaire de 5.4 pour te loger.

D'un ct on ne peut pas les obliger lgalement  ne pas travailler, et de l'autre, leur reprocher de toucher les aides... Faut tre cohrent 30 secondes.





> Hors, la France n'est pas assez bien pour ces messieurs....ils veulent aller en Angleterre pour toucher plus d'allocations, ce qui ne serait pas le cas mais va expliquer a  ces ignares persuads (par des gens comme toi) que les blancs ont planqu le paradis pour ne pas le partager. Alors qu'en fait il n'y a pas de paradis et la vie est dure partout et pour tous, y compris pour les sales mles blancs privilgis.


Bah quand tu te tape une famine dans un pays en guerre, manger un sandwich  2 par jour en France, oui a peut tre considr par certains d'eux comme le paradis. 

Quant au fait que la vie soit dure pour *tous*, euh lol ? Tu crois vraiment  ce que tu dis l ?  ::weird:: 

Oui tout le monde a des problmes et des hauts et des bas, mais tu peux pas comparer les problmes d'un mec qui touche 3K / mois en France, et les problmes d'un mec qui crve la dalle au fin fond d'un pays du tiers monde alors qu'il se fait bombarder la tronche... Alors on est d'accord que ce n'est pas un concours, et que l'on peut pratiquement toujours trouver pire ailleurs, mais faut se calmer sur ce genre d'affirmation, ou alors vous avez vraiment aucune honte.


Aprs je ne pense pas que cela soit les gens "comme nous" qui leur avons mis tout a en tte, perso je ne les connais pas et je ne leur ai jamais parl hein, j'ai pas t en Syrie ou je ne sais o pour leur dire "viendez chez nous, y'a tout ce qu'il faut !", au mieux tu peux critiquer les politiciens de tenir ce discours, mais pas tout mettre a sur le dos du peuple, gauchiasse ou pas.

En revanche oui, une fois qu'ils sont l, les gens "comme nous", prfrent essayer de leur permettre de vivre dans des conditions relativement humaine, plutt que de les laisser crever de faim dans un camp de misre, ce sont des tres vivants quand mme hein. 

Mais mme " gauche" (je parle des gens normaux, pas de politiciens l), jamais vu personne prner de faire venir en masse tous les migrants du monde et que tout irait bien, par contre oui, le peu qui vient (car le grand remplacement c'est des mythos), on aurait largement de quoi le grer si conomiquement, on ne favorisait pas systmatiquement les plus aiss et que l'on arrtait d'ignorer la fraude fiscale (et je dis bien fraude, pas vasion).   






> Et s'ils ne trouvaient pas de travail, c'est le racisme, mais si un blanc ne trouve pas de travail c'est qu'il est paresseux


Bah sans gnraliser  outrance dans l'autre sens, ce n'est pas toujours compltement faux.  :;): 

En France, des franais d'origine trangre subissent parfois ce racisme, alors pourquoi cela ne serait pas le cas pour un migrant frachement dbarqu ? Surtout quand cela fait des mois qu'on rpte en boucle  son potentiel employeur, que le migrant en question n'est qu'un idiot, compltement sauvage, venu radiquer tout le monde entre 2 paiements d'allocs, au nom de sa religion...


Je veux bien que pas mal de gens de gauche idalisent un peu trop tout, mais  l'inverse faut arrter d'tre dans le dni complet sur de nombreux sujets (oui la discrimination a existe),  et surtout comme je l'ai dj dit dans ce fil, arrter les gnralisations de merde. Non tous les migrants ne sont pas idiots, non ils ne viennent pas tous "juste pour toucher les allocs", non ils ne cherchent pas tous le paradis sur terre, la majorit prfrerait rester dans son pays si elle pouvait y vivre convenablement "en temps de paix".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le grand-pres de Trump a migr aux USA en 1885  d'aprs Wikipedia. C'etait un immigrant allemand et Trump est descend de immigrant pas de colon.
> Par consquent qu'il soit contre l'immigration oui c'est ridicule et pitoyable.


Non ce n'est pas ridicule pour plusieurs raisons.
Aujourd'hui si un allemand remplit les formulaires pour entrer lgalement sur le territoire il rentrera.
Ses emails, SMS, messages prives seront tudis par une IA et si ce n'est pas un danger pour la nation il sera accept.

Trump veut lutter contre *l'immigration illgale*, c'est une petite partie de l'immigration.
D'ailleurs il y des trangers qui sont entrer lgalement sur le territoire US et qui soutiennent Trump dans sa lutte contre l'immigration clandestine, parce que les clandestins peuvent causer des problmes et des gens peuvent faire l'amalgame contre tous les trangers.
Il y a des clandestins qui posent problme et il y a des gens qui ne veulent pas tre associ  eux.
Il y a des gens qui ont honte d'tre franais dans certaines situations par exemple.




> Certaines personnes essayent de faire croire que les immigrs extra-europens veulent crer des commauts ferms et  l'avenir remplacer les populations locales d'Europe. Je n'y crois pas. Les immigrs extra-europens s'intgreront tous comme l'ont fait / le font les immigrs europens. Car il s'agit de migrations individuelles et non de processus de colonisation.


Alors dj on ne peut pas mettre tous les europens dans la mme case, donc on peut encore moins rang les non europens dans la mme case.

Les peuples ne se valent pas (on a plus le droit de dire a aujourd'hui, mais a ne change pas le fait que ce soit vrai).
a ne veut pas dire que des peuples sont suprieur  d'autres, a veut dire qu'ils sont diffrents.

Vous allez dire que c'est caricaturale, mais globalement les allemands font des bons ingnieurs, par exemple.
Chaque peuple est fort dans ses domaines.

Et il existe des peuples qui aiment bien vivre en communaut.
Par exemple parfois il y a des turcs qui aiment bien rester entre eux.
Ce n'est pas le cas de tous les turcs, mais a existe.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> non ils ne viennent pas tous "juste pour toucher les allocs", non ils ne cherchent pas tous le paradis sur terre, la majorit prfrerait rester dans son pays si elle pouvait y vivre convenablement "en temps de paix".


En effet, ils ne viennent pas tous chercher le paradis sur terre  tout prix: globalement tu as 100,000 demandes d'asile l'an dernier en France avec 36% de rponses favorables, contre 88,000 en UK avec 34% de rponses favorables (et 130,000 avec 42% de rponses favorables en Italiec'est comme si les demandeurs d'asile authentiques suivaient majoritairement les rgles!). Il n'y a que 3-5,000 pauves cons qui s'entassent dans la jungle de Calais, donc une petite minorit des demandeurs d'asile. Par contre ceux de Calais sont bien enferms dans des dlires de terre promise, s'imaginant que tout sera mieux une fois qu'ils ont franchi la Manche (ce qui est faux, la France est un peu plus favorable aux demandeurs d'asile). Si ce n'tait pas le cas, ils suivraient les exhortations du gouvernement Franais et dposeraient leurs demandes en France.



> Et que la demande soit accepte et attendre 5 ans dans un camp aprs que cela ait t accept, car il faut vivre depuis au moins 5 ans en France, pour pouvoir toucher le RSA (que tu dois probablement confondre avec l'ADA - allocation pour demandeurs d'asile).


Je te reprends juste sur ala condition de 5 ans de rsidence ne s'applique pas aux rfugis et assimils. Ils peuvent dposer une demande le jour de leur dcision favorable (source). Tu confonds avec les demandeurs d'asile en attente, qui ont effectivement des aides spcifiques et moindres (de l'tat, en tout cas).





> Quant au fait que la vie soit dure pour *tous*, euh lol ? Tu crois vraiment  ce que tu dis l ?


Bon, la vie est due pour tous sauf les riches ou pour toutes les races a te va? Parce que si tu me dis que la vie d'un SMICard prcaire en attente de logement social depuis 20 ans (mais comme il a le tort d'tre mle clibataire, tous les prioritaires lui passent devant) dans une banlieue abandonne par les services publics n'est pas dure, pour le coup c'est moi qui te rie au nez.




> Mais mme " gauche" (je parle des gens normaux, pas de politiciens l), jamais vu personne prner de faire venir en masse tous les migrants du monde et que tout irait bien,


Tu ne milites pas  gauche, tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Parce que "ni patrie ni frontires" n'est pas un slogan de politicien....qui se fait lire, du moins  ::ptdr::  et si c'est peut-tre marginal  l'chelle de toute la socit, des associations comme No Borders qui sont dans ce courant de pense sont trs prsentes  Calais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> asyle


Heu ! Pourquoi tu cris "asyle", avec un "y" et non "asile" avec "i" ? C'est volontaire ? Et si oui pour quelle raison ?  ::weird::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Heu ! Pourquoi tu cris "asyle", avec un "y" et non "asile" avec "i" ? C'est volontaire ? Et si oui pour quelle raison ?


Dsol, anglicisme. Le Franais n'est pas ma langue maternelle, parfois a se voit.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Non ce n'est pas ridicule pour plusieurs raisons.
> Aujourd'hui si un allemand remplit les formulaires pour entrer lgalement sur le territoire il rentrera.
> Ses emails, SMS, messages prives seront tudis par une IA et si ce n'est pas un danger pour la nation il sera accept.
> 
> Trump veut lutter contre *l'immigration illgale*, c'est une petite partie de l'immigration.
> D'ailleurs il y des trangers qui sont entrer lgalement sur le territoire US et qui soutiennent Trump dans sa lutte contre l'immigration clandestine, parce que les clandestins peuvent causer des problmes et des gens peuvent faire l'amalgame contre tous les trangers.
> Il y a des clandestins qui posent problme et il y a des gens qui ne veulent pas tre associ  eux.
> Il y a des gens qui ont honte d'tre franais dans certaines situations par exemple.
> 
> ...


Les peuples ne se "valent" a veut dire ce que cela veut dire. Assume tes propos.
Si je te dis que un diamant ne vaut pas un cahou, tu ne vas me dire que tu comprends par l que cela veut dire qu'ilsi sont  diffrents.

Chaque tre humain est diffrent de tous les autres.

Les rgles  remplir pour un allemand dsirant immigrer aux USA ne sont pas les mmes que pour un Soudanais. La possibilit pour un allemand de remplir ces rgles n'ont rien  voir  celle d'un soudanais  remplir les siennes.
Donc certaines personnes n'tant pas ignares et sachant qu'ils ne rempliront jamais les conditions lgales deviennent des immigrs illgaux. Je les comprends, s'ils ont une chance d'amliorer leurs conditions de vie avant de mourir ils vont pas la laisser passer parce que certaines personnes ont crit des "rgles".

C'est idiot parce que cela ne cessera pas de cette manire . Rien que par son statut de descendant d'immigr devenu prsident, Trump donne envie d'immigrer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dsol, anglicisme. Le Franais n'est pas ma langue maternelle, parfois a se voit.


HA ! Okay !
Je ne savais. Du coup, j'y cherchais une subtilit de langage qui m'chappait !  ::mouarf::

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Parce que si tu me dis que la vie d'un SMICard prcaire en attente de logement social depuis 20 ans (mais comme il a le tort d'tre mle clibataire, tous les prioritaires lui passent devant) dans une banlieue abandonne par les services publics n'est pas dure, pour le coup c'est moi qui te rie au nez.


Si ton exemple de vie dure c'est un homme qui n'a personne  charge, ayant un boulot et vivant en France.

Cet homme est un privilgi qui parce que vivant dans une des plus grandes puissances conomique et militaires du monde :
- a eu accde une scolarit  et des tudes universitaires "gratuits" (s'il en est ressorti sans qualification ce n'est pas la faute des migrants)
- a accs  des soins de sant et la scu (soins de sant qu'il ne pourrait pas s'offrir avec uniquement son smic)
- vit dans un pays en paix 
-  droit  de multiples aides sociales  (oui d'autres personnes lui sont prioritaires pour les logements  mais il y a des raisons  cela )
- a accs  la formation professionnelle et autres dispositifs (s'il ne les utilise pas ce n'est pas la faute des migrants)
- etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les peuples ne se "valent" a veut dire ce que cela veut dire. Assume tes propos.


J'ai du mal avec les analogies, mais par exemple "Les couverts ne se valent pas", a veut dire qu'un couteau n'est pas une fourchette et ce n'est pas une cuillre  soupe ni une cuillre  caf.
Est-ce qu'un couvert est suprieur aux autres ? Non, il n'y a pas de hirarchie a dpend du contexte. (certains disent que la cuillre  caf dpassent les autres, mais ce sont des racistes...)
Je n'ai pas de prfrence, j'aime bien qu'ils aient tous leur caractristique propre.
Par contre je suis pas fan du mlange cuillre + couteau + fourchette dans le mme outil...

Moi ce que je veux dire c'est qu'un Hollandais ce n'est pas un pygme, la nuance est subtil mais avec un peu dexprience on les diffrencies.
a ne veut pas dire que les Pygmes sont suprieur aux Hollandais.

"Valoir" c'tait peut tre pas le bon mot, je ne suis pas un littraire  ::P: 
Peut tre qu'une mtaphore avec des condiments auraient t plus pertinente...




> Chaque tre humain est diffrent de tous les autres.


Ouais effectivement, mais on retrouve des caractristiques en commun dans le mme groupe.



Pour moi le physique, le psychologique, la personnalit est en grande partie le fruit du milieu.
Mais c'est hyper lent, c'est de l'volution alors a trane sur des gnrations et des gnrations.




> Rien que par son statut de descendant d'immigr devenu prsident, Trump donne envie d'immigrer.


Alors a dpend.
On peut trs bien se dire "Les USA sont un pays raciste, dirig par un con, je ne veux plus aller l-bas clandestinement, je serais peut tre mal trait l-bas".
a devait tre le plan de Trump  la base, il voulait diminuer l'immigration illgale, en rendant le pays le moins attractif possible.
a n'a pas march des masses...

Aprs pour tre prsident des USA il faut tre n aux USA, c'est pour a qu'Arnold Schwarzenegger n'aurait pas pu le devenir :p

Les USA ont toujours t une terre daccueil, il y a eu le rve amricain, tout a.
Quand des Irlandais, des Italiens, des Allemands arrivent c'est une chose...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'ai du mal avec les analogies


Avec le franais, plutt...

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> J'ai du mal avec les analogies, mais par exemple "Les couverts ne se valent pas", a veut dire qu'un couteau n'est pas une fourchette et ce n'est pas une cuillre  soupe ni une cuillre  caf.
> Est-ce qu'un couvert est suprieur aux autres ? Non, il n'y a pas de hirarchie a dpend du contexte. (certains disent que la cuillre  caf dpassent les autres, mais ce sont des racistes...)


Dans quel contexte as tu pu dire  :  "Les couverts ne se valent pas" ? Cela sans faire allusion  leur valeur marchande ou utilitaire supposes.
a m'intresse.

----------


## virginieh

> Avec le franais, aussi...


 fixed

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Moi ce que je veux dire c'est qu'un Hollandais ce n'est pas un pygme, la nuance est subtil mais avec un peu dexprience on les diffrencies.


Un Hollandais est une personne habitant une rgion des Pays-Bas. Un pygm peut tre hollandais.

Sinon oui ceux n'ayant pas de problme de vue peuvent en gnral distinguer un blanc d'un noir. Mme sans exprience.
Moi j'arrive  distinguer toutes les personnes que je vois.  Je suis MEGA fort.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Avec la rflexion, galement...


re-fixed  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> En effet, ils ne viennent pas tous chercher le paradis sur terre  tout prix: globalement tu as 100,000 demandes d'asile l'an dernier en France avec 36% de rponses favorables, contre 88,000 en UK avec 34% de rponses favorables (et 130,000 avec 42% de rponses favorables en Italiec'est comme si les demandeurs d'asile authentiques suivaient majoritairement les rgles!). Il n'y a que 3-5,000 pauves cons qui s'entassent dans la jungle de Calais, donc une petite minorit des demandeurs d'asile. *Par contre ceux de Calais sont bien enferms dans des dlires de terre promise*, s'imaginant que tout sera mieux une fois qu'ils ont franchi la Manche (ce qui est faux, la France est un peu plus favorable aux demandeurs d'asile). Si ce n'tait pas le cas, ils suivraient les exhortations du gouvernement Franais et dposeraient leurs demandes en France.


Mais ce n'est pas la mme chose. 

Aller chercher mieux quand tu fuis un pays en guerre, ou la famine, ce n'est pas chercher le paradis sur terre, c'est chercher de quoi vivre dcemment. Aprs si dans leur course  la "dcence", ils ont le clich que cela sera mieux au RU, effectivement, ils peuvent se tromper, mais ce n'est pas la course au paradis sur terre.

Au final, c'est comme tous les europens ou mexicains qui partent aux USA pour chercher le "rve amricain", dans la majorit des cas, on sait que cela n'existe pas, mais certains y arrivent, et cela donne de l'espoir aux autres, quitte  se bercer d'illusions en effet. Mais a c'est propre  un peu tous les tres humains, ce n'est pas une spcificit des migrants venant d'Afrique ou des pays arabes...  

Et pourquoi ils dposeraient leur demande en France, puisque la aussi, on ne veut pas d'eux et selon certains, on n'a pas les moyens de les accueillir ?





> Je te reprends juste sur ala condition de 5 ans de rsidence ne s'applique pas aux rfugis et assimils. Ils peuvent dposer une demande le jour de leur dcision favorable (source). Tu confonds avec les demandeurs d'asile en attente, qui ont effectivement des aides spcifiques et moindres (de l'tat, en tout cas).


Effectivement, ils peuvent avoir le RSA une fois la demande d'asile accepte.

Mais tu le dis toi mme au dessus, 100 000 demande d'asile pour 36% accepts, les demandeurs d'asile qui peuvent toucher les aides directement (sachant qu'on ne sait pas combien de temps il se passe entre le moment o le migrant arrive, et le moment o il obtient l'acceptation de sa demande) ne reprsentent qu'une minorit, il reste les 64% de refus (donc presque le double sur les 100 000 demandeurs, car tous ne sont pas reconduit  la frontire ou dans leur pays), et tout ceux qui n'ont mme pas fait la demande. 

Une acceptation de demande d'asile, a prend entre 3 et 15 mois  partir du moment de la demande + le dlai entre le moment o il a pass la frontire, pour aller dposer sa demande d'asile + le dlai entre la demande de RSA et l'tude du dossier + au dpart, le temps entre le moment o il a quitt sa maison, pour arriv  la frontire franaise.

Cela reprsente donc un certain nombre de mois de galre, tout a pour peut-tre avoir le droit de se la couler douce au RSA (mme pas sr, 36% d'acceptation, c'est pas norme). 

Tu crois que les gens font vraiment tout a juste pour a ? 

Non, ils viennent l juste pour pouvoir vivre mieux (ou au moins sans la peur de mourir d'un bombardement, d'une balle perdue ou de famine), et mme si effectivement, on va dire qu'un quart d'entre eux "peut" demander le RSA, cela ne signifie pas pour autant qu'ils le font, que c'est accept, et surtout qu'ils y restent toute leur vie (ni mme qu'ils restent en France toute leur vie). 

Bref, le coup du "ils viennent pour vivre des aides", bah non, quand on regarde les chiffres, a ne saute pas aux yeux dsol...  





> Bon, la vie est due pour tous sauf les riches ou pour toutes les races a te va? Parce que si tu me dis que la vie d'un SMICard prcaire en attente de logement social depuis 20 ans (mais comme il a le tort d'tre mle clibataire, tous les prioritaires lui passent devant) dans une banlieue abandonne par les services publics n'est pas dure, pour le coup c'est moi qui te rie au nez.


Merci de ne pas retourner l'accusation en essayant de me faire dire que tous les blancs htro cisgenre mescouilles ont la belle vie... 

Bien sr que compar au mec qui gagne 3K  / mois, ton SMICARD prcaire  la vie dure, mais encore une fois, ton SMICARD prcaire qui a des fins de mois horrible, bah au final, il a un job, il mange plus ou moins rgulirement, il a potentiellement un toit sur sa tte, et sa vie n'est pas en si grand danger que a. Bref, mme si il en chie en France, il a quand mme la belle vie compar  d'autres personnes qui n'ont mme pas accs  l'eau potable sans se taper X kilomtres pour certains...  

Et en chier comme ton SMICARD, a serait dj un grand pas en avant pour plusieurs millions de personnes hein. J'ai l'impression que pour certains, vous ne vous rendez pas compte de la simple "chance" cela peut tre d'tre simplement n en Europe, mme si ce n'est pas rose pour tous les europens. 





> Tu ne milites pas  gauche, tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Parce que "ni patrie ni frontires" n'est pas un slogan de politicien....qui se fait lire, du moins  et si c'est peut-tre marginal  l'chelle de toute la socit, des associations comme No Borders qui sont dans ce courant de pense sont trs prsentes  Calais.


"ni patrie ni frontires" pour moi, a veut dire qu'on est tous gaux en tant qu'humains, et que l'on devrait pouvoir se dplacer comme l'on veut et habiter l o cela nous fait plaisir. 

Je ne vois pas comment  partir des mots "ni patrie ni frontires", tu peux en tirer la phrase "venez tous chez nous, on va vous arroser d'argent, y'a pas de soucis, la vie est belle ici" ? 


Pour le coup j'ai l'impression que tu fais tes propres raccourcis par rapport  ta propre opinion. Aprs je ne remets pas en cause que certaines personnes ait pu tenir ce discours, mais c'est trs loin d'tre si rpandu que cela, en tous cas pas autant que voudraient nous le faire croire les gens de droite. 

Dj en l'espace de 3 messages, on est pass de "c'est de votre faute aux gens comme vous  leur mettre ces ides dans la tte" (sous-entendu "vous", les bobos gauchistes, ne nous le cachons pas)  "c'est peut-tre marginal, mais j'ai vu des gens d'une asso dans une ville le dire dj !"...   ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec le franais, plutt...


Oui ben a je l'ai dj dis... Vous n'apprenez rien  personne.
Je fais des efforts. Il faudra que j'aille apprendre les rgles d'accord un de c4.




> Dans quel contexte as tu pu dire  :  "Les couverts ne se valent pas" ? Cela sans faire allusion  leur valeur marchande ou utilitaire supposes.


Mes couverts je les achte en lot, je n'ai donc aucune ide du prix  l'unit de chacun.
Je ne sais pas quel est le plus chre et c'est pas la question.
 la limite on va dire que le prix d'un couvert c'est comme la masse d'un humain, est-ce que plus de kg c'est forcment mieux ?

Le truc c'est qu'ils sont chacun dou dans un domaine.
Avec la cuillre  caf on peut manger des petits Gervais ou mlang un liquide dans une petite tasse.
Avec une fourchette on peut tenir quelque chose, comme une escalope de dinde, on peut aussi attraper en piquant, comme des morceaux de melon par exemple.
etc.

Si tu manges une soupe la fourchette et le couteau ne sont pas les plus adapts.
Si tu ne manges jamais de soupe, tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir plus de cuillres  soupe que des autres instruments.
C'est tout ce que je dis...

J'aurai du partir sur les condiments. (il y a quelque chose  faire avec le safran)

----------


## Zirak

> Le truc c'est qu'ils sont chacun dou dans un domaine.
> Avec la cuillre  caf on peut manger des petits Gervais ou mlang un liquide dans une petite tasse.
> Avec une fourchette on peut tenir quelque chose, comme une escalope de dinde, on peut aussi attraper en piquant, comme des morceaux de melon par exemple.
> etc.


Que celui qui n'a jamais rien touill avec autre chose qu'une cuillre me lance la 1re pierre... 





> J'aurai du partir sur les condiments. (il y a quelque chose  faire avec le safran)


Oh oui, une analogie avec du safran, j'ai hte !   ::ptdr::

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> J'aurai du partir sur les condiments. (il y a quelque chose  faire avec le safran)


Donc tu n'as pas d'exemples de contexte o tu as pu dire "les couverts se valent" ?

Donne moi l'exemple avec les condiments.
Parce que moi si je dis le safran et le sel ne se valent pas c'est bien parce que j'estime que le safran est suprieure au sel. Le safran tant plus coteux, plus rare et ayant plus de parfum.

J'attends ton exemple.

----------


## micka132

> Non, ils viennent l juste pour pouvoir vivre mieux (ou au moins sans la peur de mourir d'un bombardement, d'une balle perdue ou de famine), et mme si effectivement, on va dire qu'un quart d'entre eux "peut" demander le RSA, cela ne signifie pas pour autant qu'ils le font, que c'est accept, et surtout qu'ils y restent toute leur vie (ni mme qu'ils restent en France toute leur vie).


Comme le niveau de vie augmente en permanence il n'y aura JAMAIS de satisfaction. J'attends avec impatience les reportages sur les pov petits qui peuvent pas partir en vacance et qui du coup pour pas s'ennuyer cassent des voitures. Vite vite une association, quand c'est pas une loi, pour venir en aide  ces situations pouvantables. 
Il n'y a qu' faire un sondage sur le dernier million d'immigrs (et leurs prognitures) pour avoir leurs ressentis sur le bien etre. Je sais pas pourquoi mais le quotidien prouve qu'il ne doit pas etre terrible, alors meme qu'il mange  leurs faim, un toit et aucun danger  l'exterieur...




> Parce que moi si je dis le safran et le sel ne se valent pas c'est bien parce que j'estime que le safran est suprieure au sel. Le safran tant plus coteux, plus rare et ayant plus de parfum.


Perso je me passe bien du safran, mais pas de sel.
Donc pour moi le sel vaut plus que le safran!

----------


## Grogro

Quand un troll libral hors sol pour qui une nation n'est rien d'autre qu'un gigantesque htel, pour qui les peuples n'existent pas, l'homme blanc cis-htro forcment coupable de tous les pchs du monde par naissance (la pense unique mdiatique donc), tente de dialoguer avec des trolls d'extrme droite et/ou complotistes qui voient du grand remplacement partout.  ::ptdr:: 

Passez-moi le pop-corn !

----------


## Zirak

> Quand un troll libral hors sol pour qui une nation n'est rien d'autre qu'un gigantesque htel, pour qui les peuples n'existent pas, l'homme blanc cis-htro forcment coupable de tous les pchs du monde par naissance (la pense unique mdiatique donc)


Vu que cette partie la me concerne (je suppose, n'tant ni d'extrme-droite, ni complotiste), faudra que tu m'explique o j'ai affirm tout cela, merci.


Vouloir que tous les tres humains soient traits avec un minimum de dignit et qu'on arrte de gnraliser  outrance, c'est tre un troll libral ? Alors ok pourquoi pas si cela peut te faire plaisir. 

Pour tout le reste de ta phrase, je te dfie de me citer les messages o j'ai pu tenir tous les propos que tu me tiens.  :;): 


Mme si j'ai jamais vot, je veux bien qu'on me traite de gauchiasse  la limite, mais c'est tout, le reste c'est de l'analyse de bistrot, dsol.

----------


## Grogro

> Vu que cette partie la me concerne (je suppose, n'tant ni d'extrme-droite, ni complotiste), faudra que tu m'explique o j'ai affirm tout cela, merci


Bien sr que non, tu te doutes quand mme bien que ce n'est pas toi qui est vis mais le nouveau venu.  :;):

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Bien sr que non, tu te doutes quand mme bien que ce n'est pas toi qui est vis mais le nouveau venu.


Moi ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais ce n'est pas la mme chose. 
> 
> Aller chercher mieux quand tu fuis un pays en guerre, ou la famine, ce n'est pas chercher le paradis sur terre, c'est chercher de quoi vivre dcemment. Aprs si dans leur course  la "dcence", ils ont le clich que cela sera mieux au RU, effectivement, ils peuvent se tromper, mais ce n'est pas la course au paradis sur terre.
> 
> Au final, c'est comme tous les europens ou mexicains qui partent aux USA pour chercher le "rve amricain", dans la majorit des cas, on sait que cela n'existe pas, mais certains y arrivent, et cela donne de l'espoir aux autres, quitte  se bercer d'illusions en effet. Mais a c'est propre  un peu tous les tres humains, ce n'est pas une spcificit des migrants venant d'Afrique ou des pays arabes...


Sauf que les US ou l'Australie ne laisse pas n'importe qui immigrer non plus, et je suis le premier  dire que les Europens qui trouvent l'herbe plus verte aux US sont des cons.

P.S. je ne nie pas non plus que pour certaines situations ils est avantageux d'migrer aux US. Mais effectivement ce n'est pas paradisiaque.



> Et pourquoi ils dposeraient leur demande en France, puisque la aussi, on ne veut pas d'eux et selon certains, on n'a pas les moyens de les accueillir ?


Quoiqu'en dise certains, le gouvernement local les y a invit (ce que tu noteras n'est absolument pas le cas du gouvernement Britannique) et en plus, statistiquement un gros tiers d'entre eux ont le droit de vivre lgalement en France. Ce qui veut dire qu'au pire ils seront au RSA dans un logement d'urgence (quitte  refuser le logement  un Franais ou mme un autre immigr, parce qu'il y a un peu pnurie), ce qui est nettement mieux que de survivre dans la jungle de Calais. Mais bon, on ne peut pas aider les gens contre leur gr, la loi Franaise est gnreuse avec eux, ce n'est pas de la faute de l'tat Franais qu'ils squattent ces cabanes dans les pires conditions.




> Effectivement, ils peuvent avoir le RSA une fois la demande d'asile accepte.
> 
> Mais tu le dis toi mme au dessus, 100 000 demande d'asile pour 36% accepts, les demandeurs d'asile qui peuvent toucher les aides directement (sachant qu'on ne sait pas combien de temps il se passe entre le moment o le migrant arrive, et le moment o il obtient l'acceptation de sa demande) ne reprsentent qu'une minorit, il reste les 64% de refus (donc presque le double sur les 100 000 demandeurs, car tous ne sont pas reconduit  la frontire ou dans leur pays), et tout ceux qui n'ont mme pas fait la demande. 
> 
> Une acceptation de demande d'asile, a prend entre 3 et 15 mois  partir du moment de la demande + le dlai entre le moment o il a pass la frontire, pour aller dposer sa demande d'asile + le dlai entre la demande de RSA et l'tude du dossier + au dpart, le temps entre le moment o il a quitt sa maison, pour arriv  la frontire franaise.
> 
> Cela reprsente donc un certain nombre de mois de galre, tout a pour peut-tre avoir le droit de se la couler douce au RSA (mme pas sr, 36% d'acceptation, c'est pas norme). 
> 
> Tu crois que les gens font vraiment tout a juste pour a ?


Arrte de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit! J'ai sorti qu'ils ont droit au RSA pour prouver que ce n'est pas l'tat Franais qui les laisse sans rien, mais eux qui refusent d'accepter son aide, et qu'en plus ils seraient mieux lotis  tre demandeurs d'asile/rfugis en France plutot qu'au Royaume-Uni. Pour comparaison, au Royaume-Uni un rfugi a droit  ~365 par mois....s'il arrive  prouver qu'il cherche rellement un travail ce qui est beaucoup plus exigeant que les contrles de Pole Emploi en France (par exemple, en UK si t'as une crise cardiaque en chemin pour ton rendez-vous de contrle, tu te reveilles aux urgences avec tes allocations coupestriste mais vridique ::aie::  en France le Ple Emploi n'est pas si impitoyable). Et comme en France, un demandeur d'asile a beaucoup moins qu'un rfugi accept.

Donc au final le RSA de 550, plus les APL, plus la priorit dans les logements sociaux (ce qui n'est pas le cas au UK), ce n'est pas si mal. Et pour ceux d'entre eux qui fuient vraiment la guerre en Syrie ou au Soudan (par exemple), ils y ont droit, ce n'est pas la faute  la France qu'ils n'en profitent pas.

Alors bien sr, si on parle d'un ingnieur parfaitement anglophone, avec des conomies, il a peut-tre en effet plus intrt  aller au UK. Mais il n'y a pas de profiles comme a dans la jungle de Calais, pour ce genre de personne la porte de l'immigration lgale est grande ouverte. Pur rappel les demandeurs d'asile reprsentent seulement 6% des immigrs arrivant en UK, et certains d'eux arrivent par des programmes de relocation o ils ont soumis leurs demandes avant d'arriver en Europe. La jungle de Calais c'est peu par rapport  l'immigration lgale, a reprsente juste quelques milliers d'abrutis bercs d'illusions. 



> Non, ils viennent l juste pour pouvoir vivre mieux (ou au moins sans la peur de mourir d'un bombardement, d'une balle perdue ou de famine), et mme si effectivement, on va dire qu'un quart d'entre eux "peut" demander le RSA, cela ne signifie pas pour autant qu'ils le font, que c'est accept, et surtout qu'ils y restent toute leur vie (ni mme qu'ils restent en France toute leur vie).


Mais o ai-je dis qu'ils y restent  vie?

Par contre, le plus grand nombre des demandeurs d'asile en France en 2017 vient....d'Albanie, un pays qui n'a pas de guerre et n'a pas connu la famine depuis longtemps. Donc s'il te plait arrte de gnraliser, oui certains fuient la guerre ou la famine, mais c'est trs loin d'tre le cas de tous les demandeurs d'asile. C'est aussi ce qui explique ce taux "bas" de 36% de rponses positives, la plupart ne sont juste pas des vrais rfugis.



> Bref, le coup du "ils viennent pour vivre des aides", bah non, quand on regarde les chiffres, a ne saute pas aux yeux dsol...


Mais arrte avec tes pouvantails rhtoriques, je n'ai jamais dit a, j'ai juste parl d'aides pour montrer chiffres  l'appui que les migrants qui s'entassent  Calais au lieu de dposer leurs demandes en France font des conneries.






> Merci de ne pas retourner l'accusation en essayant de me faire dire que tous les blancs htro cisgenre mescouilles ont la belle vie...


Merci de ne pas dformer mes propos.  la base je rpondais  quelqu'un qui tenait un discours prcis sur les blancs colonialistes-gnocidaires-esclavagistes.




> Bien sr que compar au mec qui gagne 3K  / mois, ton SMICARD prcaire  la vie dure, mais encore une fois, ton SMICARD prcaire qui a des fins de mois horrible, bah au final, il a un job, il mange plus ou moins rgulirement, il a potentiellement un toit sur sa tte, et sa vie n'est pas en si grand danger que a. Bref, mme si il en chie en France, il a quand mme la belle vie compar  d'autres personnes qui n'ont mme pas accs  l'eau potable sans se taper X kilomtres pour certains...  
> 
> Et en chier comme ton SMICARD, a serait dj un grand pas en avant pour plusieurs millions de personnes hein. J'ai l'impression que pour certains, vous ne vous rendez pas compte de la simple "chance" cela peut tre d'tre simplement n en Europe, mme si ce n'est pas rose pour tous les europens.


Enfin, le "SMICard" a peut tre quelqu'un qui fait de l'interim au SMIC horaire en France, un Allemand coinc dans le servage des _Ein-Euro-Jobs_, ou un Anglais avec un _zero hour contract_. A-t-il un toit sur la tte? Pas forcment. Mange-t-il rgulirement? Peut-tre avec l'aide des Restaus du Coeur, mais peu de gens dans le monde meurent rllement de faim, et les pauvres dans nos pays ne sont pas  l'abri de la malnutrition ou de la "malbouffe" comme on dit. 

Oui, un humain sur neuf n'a pas encore accs  l'eau potable. Mais  l'inverse, appartenir aux classes moyennes dans un pays dit mergent, par exemple au Maroc ou en Malaysie, c'est carrment mieux que d'appartenir aux classes moyennes en France. Pourquoi crois-tu que dans ces pays 50% des ingnieurs sont des femmes? Parce que l-bas les ingnieurs ont des serviteurs, donc c'est plus facile pour une femme de faire carrire et de s'occuper des enfants en mme temps (elle exploite juste une autre femme, ou comme l'a dit une tudiante Marocaine que j'ai cotoy "Il y a la bonne"). Donc ce n'est pas qu'une question de pays ou de races, mais surtout une question de riches et de pauvres. Beaucoup de gens dans les pays en developpement sont aussi bien, sinon mieux, lotis que le Franais moyen.





> "ni patrie ni frontires" pour moi, a veut dire qu'on est tous gaux en tant qu'humains, et que l'on devrait pouvoir se dplacer comme l'on veut et habiter l o cela nous fait plaisir. 
> 
> Je ne vois pas comment  partir des mots "ni patrie ni frontires", tu peux en tirer la phrase "venez tous chez nous, on va vous arroser d'argent, y'a pas de soucis, la vie est belle ici" ?


"Ni patrie ni frontires" a veut dire "venez si vous le voulez, aussi nombreux que vous le voulez". Mais un tat de droit  besoin d'avoir des frontires, et mme si cela fait enrager les anarchistes, je prfre infiniment vivre dans un tat de droit qu'en anarchie. 

Quant  la patrie, je trouve assez sot de nier l'importance de l'Histoire qui a faonn un peuple, et pourtant je vomis le nationalisme.



> Dj en l'espace de 3 messages, on est pass de "c'est de votre faute aux gens comme vous  leur mettre ces ides dans la tte" (sous-entendu "vous", les bobos gauchistes, ne nous le cachons pas)  "c'est peut-tre marginal, mais j'ai vu des gens d'une asso dans une ville le dire dj !"...


On n'a rien fait de tel. Parce que je n'ai rien dit ou sous-entendu de tel.

Dj je n'ai pas dit "vous", j'ai dit "tu" en m'addressant  une personne bien prcise qui pour le coup affirmait que les Europens de souche sont tous responsables de, et je cite "les gnocides, les massacres, l'esclavage, les vols et pillages" et que forcment tous les Europens de souche en ont profit. Mme les pays qui n'ont jamais eu de colonies et qui ont aboli l'esclavage avant tout le monde, de toutes faons, c'est dans leur sang  ces sales blancs, un blanc quand il n il a 10,000 vols aux pauvres du tiers monde, c'est bien connu  ::aie:: 

Et je n'invente mme pas, quand j'tais en foyer (je crois que l'quivalent en France c'est la DDASS?) on m'a dit (plusieurs fois) que j'avais forcment au moins 10,000 sur un compte, juste parce que j'ai la peau blanche. Pour ceux qui ont du mal  comprendre ou des tendances racistes, je prcise que je n'avais strictement rien, pas mme de compte bancaire  l'poque ::aie:: 




> Quand un troll libral hors sol pour qui une nation n'est rien d'autre qu'un gigantesque htel, pour qui les peuples n'existent pas, l'homme blanc cis-htro forcment coupable de tous les pchs du monde par naissance (la pense unique mdiatique donc), tente de dialoguer avec des trolls d'extrme droite et/ou complotistes qui voient du grand remplacement partout. 
> 
> Passez-moi le pop-corn !


Tentative de dialogue? O il y a tentative de dialogue? ::ptdr:: 

Dj je n'arrive pas  discuter avec Zirak sans qu'il rponde  des pouvantails, alors entre le nouveau et Ryu (qui n'est pas un troll, mais un hurluberlu  :;):  ) je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient dialoguer.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Le jour o tous les euro-amricains, les euro-asiatiques, les euro-africains et les euro-ocaniens rentreront dfinitivement en Europe aprs avoir pay des compensations pour les gnocides, les massacres, l'esclavage, les vols et pillages ; les euro-europens qui ont un problme avec l'immigration extra-europenne  (mais qui profite directement ou indirectement des faits prcdents) pourront ouvrir leur bote  m*rde.


Que ceux qui ont un problme avec ces propos le relisent et m'indiquent o j'ai trait les hommes blancs europens de sals gnocidaires/ voleurs/pilleurs/esclavagistes. Merci 

 moins qu'ils ne considrent que tous les hommes blancs europens profitent des consquences des colonisations europennes de peuplement ou autres et ont en mme temps un problme avec les migrations extra-europennes  travers le monde et en Europe en particulier. 

=> Ce qui est faux. Ce n'est pas mon cas par exemple.

----------


## Madmac

> C'est triste 
> Je pense que se mettre en position de victime ce n'est pas la meilleure solution... Ils peuvent sortir de leur soit disant position d'opprim en faisant quelque chose de leur vie au lieu de se plaindre.


Mais c'est un discours sduisant pour plusieurs, car selon cette vision, ils n'auraient aucune responsabilit dans leur malheur.





> Ben l a va, ils se battent pour les services publics.
> Normalement on ne devrait pas parler de "dette" en ce qui concerne la SNCF, a devrait tre une dpense normale de l'tat, comme la poste et les autoroutes.
> Il y a des services qui doivent tre gr par l'tat.
> Si on privatise tout, la qualit du service va se dgrader (accident de train) et les prix vont exploser.
> L'histoire de la concurrence qui entrane des baisses de prix je l'ai jamais vu...
> Orange, SFR, Bouygues Lentente confirme


Je ne dis pas que la privatisation est la meilleur solution. Mais par contre, ici au Qubec, la rentabilit d'une socit est la premire priorit de l'tat, afin que cela rapporte  tous les Qubcois, pas seulement  quelques planqus. Quand les syndiqus refusent d'tre raisonnable, on se doit de sous-trait. Une socit d'tat est un investissement publique, il est donc lgitime que le public ait un retour sur investissement. Concrtement, pour que le gouvernement puisque crer des emplois de cette faon, il faut qu'il rcupre les cots d'investissement  un moment donne. Et que la population puisse bnfici de baisse d'impt en retour.  Donc une socit d'tat doit-tre aussi comptitive qu'une socit prive.  Mais vous n'entendrez jamais ce discours en France, parce que vos n'avez aucun parti de droite.




> Ouais sauf qu'il n'y a plus d'usine en France, donc on fait venir des immigrs pour les mtres au RSA.
> Et l dans les nouvelles vagues de migrants, y'en a plein qui ne chercheront jamais  s'intgrer.


Mais il y encore des chantiers de construction. Et si l'tat fournie des gens qui sont prt  travailler au noir. elle fournit du mme coup les ingrdients pour le travail au noir.




> Les gros patrons ont voulu l'immigration massive et le regroupement familial pour crer du chmage, pour pouvoir baisser les salaires.
> En situation de plein emploi t'es pay de plus en plus.


Le capitalisme est opportuniste par dfinition. il tire une source de profit ds qu'il voit une opportunit. Comme je l'ai dis: si l'tat fournie des travailleurs bon march, cette opportunit va tre utilis par les entreprises. Les gauchistes sont devenus les idiots utiles du capitalisme. Est-ce que ce sont des patrons qui se pavanent avec des pancartes pour dire "bienvenu les Migrant" ? Non, c'est les gauchistes. Est-ce que les patrons sont les passeurs d'immigrants ? Non, toujours les gauchistes.

Le patronat rcupre toute les opportunits de travailleur bon march. Comme ils ont rcupr l'arrive de femmes sur le march du travail pour baisser les salaires.




> Et il y autre aspect : le PS, l'UMP, LREM sont  la fois pro migrants et islamophobe, donc on dirait qu'ils essaient de crer une guerre civil pour dtourner l'attention.


Ils se donnent une posture d' islamophobe, mais ils financent tous leur mosque. Les immigrants ne se proccupent pas de l'endettement. Donc il est facile de leur vendre des programmes sociaux.




> Le revenu universel c'est pour rassurer les gens, parce qu'on sait que la robotisation, l'automatisation, vont dtruire normment d'emplois alors que le taux de chmage est dj trs lev.
> L on veut nous faire croire que grce au revenu universel les gens vont retourner  l'cole et crer leur entreprise.


Ben pour le moment vos robots s'appellent Ahmed ou Mohamed. Et cela peut-tre rgl facilement grce  une politique d'immigration responsable.

Le revenu universel garantie est une chimre pour rcolter des votes. L'tat ne peut fournir de l'argent  partir de rien. Des emplois temporaires garanties seraient une alternatives beaucoup plus raliste.
Si tu veux voir ton pays envahie par toute la misre du monde, c'est la meilleur faon d'y arriver.





> En France tu peux dj vivre sur les aides sociales si tu n'as pas peur des formulaires (moi perso je suis un peu comme Thomas Thvenoud).
> Il y a le RSA, les APL, etc. (Je ne suis pas un spcialiste de la CAF)
> Apparemment vivre en France avec le RSA c'est mieux que de vivre en Afghanistan, en rythre ou au Soudan...


C'est mme mieux qu'au Qubec ! Selon les chmeurs au Qubec qui sont originaire de France ...




> Moi je ne vois pas de communisme l dedans.
> Pour moi c'est le capital, ce sont les gros patrons qui ont organis l'immigration.
> Ce sont les cosmopolites comme Attali qui rvent d'un gouvernement mondial, sans frontire  (un pays est un htel).
> C'est le mondialisme qui fait a et je trouve que le mondialisme est capitaliste.
> 
> Bon aprs tout ne peut pas tre rang soit du ct communiste soit du ct capitaliste.
> Le mondialisme est quelque chose qui prend toutes les mauvaises ides peu importe o elles se situent.


Les communistes ont toujours voulue l'abolition des frontires. Mme si cela va contre les intrts des travailleurs, ils voient le reste du Tiers-monde comme des "camarades" en difficult.
Je te rappelle que l'hymne nationale de URSS s'appelait "l'internationale". Et ce n'est pas un hasard. Vos partis de gauche dfendent tous l'immigration pour cette raison.

Et vos partis de "droite" le font pour de la main duvre  bon march.  l'exception du FN, vous tes baiss par tous vos parti.




> ===
> Et sinon l'histoire des salaires qui n'augmentent pas contrairement aux impts et aux taxes, a a t voulu.
> En supprimant les banques nationales dans les annes 70, les pays ont t oblig de s'endetter auprs des banques et par consquent de payer des intrts.
> Ces intrts constituent la majeur partie des dettes des tats, si on avait pas  passer par des banques prives on aurait un endettement sain.
> Sauf que les pays sont trs endetts aujourd'hui et c'est donc un prtexte pour supprimer des acquis sociaux, le CDI devient le CDI de chantier, on privatise plein de services qui devraient rester nationalis, etc.
> .


Les Rotchill et compagnie ont mis la main sur toutes les banques centrales du monde.  l'exception de la Russie, et c'est pour cette raison que nos mdias les dpeignent comme le grand Satan. C'est une exception embarrassante qui prouve qu'il est possible de contrler sa banque centrale sans le priv.




> La dette est un moyen de pression, l'UE conseille d'utiliser l'austrit pour s'en sortir, sauf que a n'aide pas du tout la situation.
> Ce n'est pas en baissant les dpenses des hpitaux et des coles que tu vas relancer l'conomie...


Mais mme en ayant le contrle de votre banque centrale, vos auriez t forc de prendre des mesures daustrit . Vos politiciens sont trs dous pour crer des programmes farfelue et coteux.  Votre Marianne a un sein  l'air parce les Franais aiment si accrocher.

----------


## Madmac

> Sauf que ce dont tu parles, ce n'est pas du communisme, mais du capitalisme no-libral. Ce sont eux qui imposent cette immigration de masse afin d'augmenter le chmage et de pouvoir exploiter les gens qui travaillent en les opposants les uns aux autres. 
> Et pour que tout cela fonctionne bien, et que des personnes comme toi viennent tenir leur discours, ils utilisent 2 leviers qu'ils ont mis en place. D'un cot l'extrme droite (hou, c'est le mal, attention ! Heures les plus sombres, ...) qui vient fustiger les migrants, en ciblant particulirement une communaut. L'autre, c'est la "gauche" (je mets "gauche" entre guillemets, car ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle la gauche), une bande de bienpensants qui nous vendent du vivre-ensemble comme Ordralfabetix vend ces poissons "frais" dans Asterix. Qui se souvient de Marchais (le dernier homme politique de gauche de notre pays) qui fustigeait l'immigration qui mettait en concurrence les travailleurs franais et trangers pour le profit du Grand Capital ? Moi, je vous le dit : "C'est un scandale !"


Comme je l'ai expliqu  Ruy2000: Le capitalisme les ont rcupr. Mais les idiots-utiles qui tiennent les pancartes de bienvenu sont des gauchistes. Et ils les tiennent selon une logique communiste.

Marchais est le meilleur exemple de la drive de la gauche. Il avait compris que si la demande augmentait sans que l'offre augmente, la comptition entre travailleur allaient favoris une baisse des salaires. Ce n'est pas seulement scandaleux. Pour moi, cela relve de la trahison de votre classe politique et syndicale.

----------


## Madmac

> Des automates dans les usines allemandes en 40 ? t'as fum quoi ?


C'est pas trs connu, mais certaines compagnies amricaines ont t impliqu dans l'armement allemand:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust

Dsol, la version franaise n'existe pas.

----------


## Madmac

> Ryu s'il te plait rflchi un peu avant de sortir tes conneries, tu crois vraiment que l'Allemagne des annes 40 avait une solution miracle (autre que la guerre) pour relancer le pays et que tu es le premier a y penser ?


En fait, Ruy a mal centr le dbat: L'usure ne devrait pas exister pour les prts de l'tat, quand il engendre un bien (pont, route, hpital). Et c'est ce qu'a fait l'Allemagne. Et Roosevelt s'est galement partiellement inspir de cette avec son New Deal pour sortir de la Grande Dpression. Remettre au travail des chmeurs relance mcaniquement la consommation.

----------


## Madmac

> Donc il a bien fait d'arnaquer les gens, mais vu que c'tait "pour la bonne cause", c'est pas grave.



Les Allemands avaient une raison justifiable d'agir ainsi:

http://www.axl.cefan.ulaval.ca/franc...illes_1919.htm

Cela a t le dernier du genre. Et on peux dire qu'il a rendu possible la monte du Nazisme. Et faut une situation dsespr pour convaincre des gens d'entreprendre une guerre, aprs tre  peine sortie d' une autre, quelques annes auparement .

----------


## Madmac

> Moi, ce que je constate c'est qu'en Europe (Occidentale du moins) on ne peut toujours pas dbattre srieusement d'immigration, sans se compare aux nazis ni traiter les gens d'islamo-gauchistes, voir les deux en mme temps.


Tu peux inclure les tats-Unis, lAustralie et le Canada dans ta liste.

----------


## Madmac

> Je te laisse ton matre  penser.
> 
> Les migrants seraient des parasites ? Tu bosses dans quel secteur pour ne jamais croiser des migrants qui travaillent ?
> 
> Tu dverses ta haine et tes dlires anti-migrants dans quel but ?


Quand le niveau de chmage est lev, il n'y a aucune raison logique d'en accepter. Et quand, en plus, ils sont pas incapable de s'intgrer, c'est de la btise au cube. 

C'est le pragmatisme qui dicte gnralement ma pense. Mais quand quelqu'un me dit que la personne qu'il admire le plus est un violeur, pdophile, voleur et un psychopathe. Et qu'en plus il le considre que c'est un homme parfait. Mon profond ddain est trs justifi. Et j'ai, donc,  lgitiment le droit de dire de tire que ce type ne mrite pas une place dans mon pays.

j'espre que tu as apprci la chvre.   ::ptdr:: 

PS




> Si on commet un acte de sodomie avec le buf, le mouton ou le chameau, leur urine et leurs excrments deviennent impurs, et leur lait mme nest plus consommable. Il faut alors tuer lanimal au plus vite et le brler, et en faire payer le prix au propritaire par celui qui la sodomis.


LE PETIT LIVRE VERT
 DE L'AYATOLLAH KHOMEYNI (ou KHOMEINY)

http://www.fnb.to/FNB/Article/Khomeyni/Khomeyni.htm

----------


## Madmac

> Il y a interventionnisme et interventionnisme.
> Moi je pense  les aider  crer des emplois par exemple, pas aider des terroristes  renverser un pouvoir lgitime...


Et pourquoi se limiter au pouvoir lgitime.  un poque, je pensais qu'il y a avait des justifications pour des interventions  l'tranger. Puis en tudiant l'histoire, on dcouvre que certaines dictatures sont des tapes transitionnelles essentiel  l'mergence de vritable dmocratie. En France, il y a eu les Napolons. En Angleterre, il y a eu Cromwell. Et si je parie que l'on pourrait encore trouv beaucoup d'exemple du genre, dans le reste du monde.

Les gens rsistent naturellement  de trop grand changement. Et mme avec les meilleurs intentions, cela finira toujours en un foutoir comme lAfghanistan. Le monde occidentale n'a pas l'obligation de torcher le reste de la plante. Nous avons financ l'enseignement publique sur toute la plante pendant plusieurs gnrations. Fournie des antibiotiques pour rduire la mortalit enfantines.  Ils ont les outils pour se sortir de la misre. Mais ils n'y arriveront jamais sans un changement de culture. Et cela, on ne peut le faire pour eux.  leur place.

----------


## Madmac

> Ce ne sont pas les migrants qui ont "gnocid" les aborignes mais les arms  envoy par les britanniques notamment.


Selon le contexte de l'poque, et leur point de vue, les Britanniques taient les migrants.  En passant les germes vhiculs par les prtres, en mal de conversion, ont fait le gros du travail du "gnocide".




> Il faut arrter de refaire l'histoire. Ce ne sont pas des migrants europens arrivs par leur propres moyens (comme les migrants dans le monde aujourd'hui) qui ont commis des gnocides. 
> Les puissances colonniales ( Espagne, Angleterre, France, etc.) ont envoy des militaires, ont fourni un support conomique et logistique pour coloniser et les gnocides ont sciemment t organiss en Ocanie et en Amrique.


Dsol de te l'apprendre, mais une substitution de population est un gnocide culturel. Et le concept est reconnu par les Nations-Unis.

----------


## Madmac

> Non mais je sais...
> Vous avez du mal  comprendre le truc.
> 
> 
> 
> Les natifs amricains auraient du se mfier des anglais qui venaient chez eux...
> Aujourd'hui les USA et l'Australie lutte activement contre l'immigration clandestine.
> Et  ce moment l, quand t'es pile dans ce contexte, la blague c'est "Ils ont raison de se mfier de l'immigration illgale, parce que eux, quand ils sont arriv, ils ont tu tout le monde".


Si on part d'une vision idyllique des Amrindiens, ils sont de grandes victimes de l'homme blanc. En ralit, au Canada, ils crevaient de faim. Vivre de la pche et de la chasse tait trs difficile. En particulier en hivers. Et dangereux !  l'arrive des Franais, il y avait encore des pumas. Ajoute les loups, ours et carcajou (dmon de la fort en Huron), et tu obtiens un environnement trs hostile. Et par dessus le march, il avait des guerres permanents entre clans. Ils taient trs heureux de voir de "migrants" s'tablir le long du fleuve St-Laurent. car les raids en tribu se faisant par voie marine. Ajoute des outils comme des couteaux et chaudron, et tu comprendra pourquoi nous n'avons pas t repouss comme les Vikings.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Si on part d'une vision idyllique des Amrindiens, ils sont de grandes victimes de l'homme blanc. En ralit, au Canada, ils crevaient de faim. Vivre de la pche et de la chasse tait trs difficile. En particulier en hivers. Et dangereux !  l'arrive des Franais, il y avait encore des pumas. Ajoute les loups, ours et carcajou (dmon de la fort en Huron), et tu obtiens un environnement trs hostile. Et par dessus le march, il avait des guerres permanents entre clans. Ils taient trs heureux de voir de "migrants" s'tablir le long du fleuve St-Laurent. car les raids en tribu se faisant par voie marine. Ajoute des outils comme des couteaux et chaudron, et tu comprendra pourquoi nous n'avons pas t repouss comme les Vikings.


Et depuis l'arrive de "l'homme blanc" tout vas bien pour les amrindiens...

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Quand le niveau de chmage est lev, il n'y a aucune raison logique d'en accepter. Et quand, en plus, ils sont pas incapable de s'intgrer, c'est de la btise au cube. 
> 
> C'est le pragmatisme qui dicte gnralement ma pense. Mais quand quelqu'un me dit que la personne qu'il admire le plus est un violeur, pdophile, voleur et un psychopathe. Et qu'en plus il le considre que c'est un homme parfait. Mon profond ddain est trs justifi. Et j'ai, donc,  lgitiment le droit de dire de tire que ce type ne mrite pas une place dans mon pays.
> 
> j'espre que tu as apprci la chvre.  
> 
> PS
> 
> 
> ...


Pourrais-tu m'expliquer pourquoi comme souvent dans le cas d'homme ayant un problme avec l'galit des droits/chances pour les femmes, les trans et les extra-europens ,  un moment donn vous parlez de sodomie voir de sodomie d'animaux ?

C'est parce que vous pratiquez la sodomie que vous mprisez les autres humains n'tant pas un homme blanc (ou toute autre couleur differente de la votre) ou c'est votre mpris qui est  l'origine de votre obsession de la sodomie ? 

Je m'interroge vraiment.

----------


## Zirak

Nan mais laisse, le mec essaie de justifier sa haine des migrants, par le fait qu'il soit islamophobe (car c'est bien connu que 100% des migrants sont musulmans). Islamophobie qu'il base juste sur la faon dont est dcrite Mahomet dans le Coran (donc potentiellement sur les agissements d'un mec imaginaire), on touche le fond du fond...

Bizarrement, quand tu vois le nombre de saloperies crites dans les textes chrtiens, cela ne l'a pas rendu christianophobe pour autant (non rien  voir avec la peur du footballeur  ::D: ).

----------


## virginieh

> Moi, ce que je constate c'est qu'en Europe (Occidentale du moins) on ne peut toujours pas dbattre srieusement d'immigration, sans se compare aux nazis ni traiter les gens d'islamo-gauchistes, voir les deux en mme temps.


Sur ce post il y a une semaine, et depuis a tourne en rond toujours pareil sans avancer d'un pouce, c'est dprimant quand mme.

----------


## Zirak

> Sur ce post il y a une semaine, et depuis a tourne en rond toujours pareil sans avancer d'un pouce, c'est dprimant quand mme.


Bah a avancera quand les gens auront des arguments et/ou des tudes un tant soit peu srieuses... 

Le mec vient nous dire qu'il est contre les migrants car : 




> C'est le pragmatisme qui dicte gnralement ma pense. *Mais quand quelqu'un me dit que la personne qu'il admire le plus est un violeur, pdophile, voleur et un psychopathe. Et qu'en plus il le considre que c'est un homme parfait. Mon profond ddain est trs justifi. Et j'ai, donc, lgitiment le droit de dire de tire que ce type ne mrite pas une place dans mon pays.*


Y'a mme pas de raison conomique ou quoi que ce soit, tu veux dbattre de quoi dans ce cas l ? Je ne suis dj pas croyant, je ne vais pas aller m'engager dans une discussion avec un mec qui dteste les musulmans car Mahomet aurait fait (ou t) ceci ou cela...

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Sur ce post il y a une semaine, et depuis a tourne en rond toujours pareil sans avancer d'un pouce, c'est dprimant quand mme.


Je ne participe pas  ce type d'changes en esprant ne pas tourner en rond avec certains contradicteurs comme celui qui ose insinuer que les amrindiens ont eu de la chance de voir dbarquer des Europens parce qu'avant ils mourraient de faim, taient tus par des ours ou se tuaient entre et en plus parle de sodomie.

Non, vraiment pas.
Par contre au moins si des migrants lisent cet change , ils sauront que tous les hommes blancs ne mprisent pas les extra-europens. Car ce qui me choque n'est pas le refus du partage/de l'accueil mais les insultes profrs envers des hommes et des femmes dont ils ne savent rien.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Le monde se divise en deux groupe. L'opprim et l'oppresseur:
> 
> - Les femmes et le patriarcat.
> - Les trans et les htros.
> - Les exploits du tiers-monde contre les pays du Nord.
> - Les gens de couleurs et les sales blancs
> 
> 
> C'est pas vident au premier coup dil, mais quand tu regarde les choses en prenant de la distance, on ralise que toutes cette rhtorique malsaine a un fil conducteur: Un discours qui partage la socit en victime avec un ennemi commun: Le mle blanc


Et c'est  cause de la chvre ou de la sodomie, ce dlire ?

----------


## Grogro

> Et c'est  cause de la chvre ou de la sodomie, ce dlire ?


A cause de ce que les chercheurs en "sociologie" appellent la "thorie critique", directement issu des "studies" nord-amricaines. Qui ont pignon sur rue, omniprsents sur tous les plateaux tls, etc. Bref, le nouveau gauchisme qui n'a plus rien  voir avec les trotskysmes, palo-stal' (oui, il en restait encore il y a 10 ans), et autres anarchismes que j'ai connus pendant les tudes. Ainsi que les drives du fminisme contemporain depuis la perce idologique de Judith Butler. Qui n'ont de plus en plus souvent de fministes que le nom et qui sont bien plus radicales que Butler elle-mme dont l'idologie demeure digne d'intrt.

Lire la polmique rcente entre d'un ct Fabiani, Bronner et Ghin (sociologie scientifique) et de l'autre Lahire (sociologie idologique).

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> A cause de ce que les chercheurs en "sociologie" appellent la "thorie critique", directement issu des "studies" nord-amricaines. Qui ont pignon sur rue, omniprsents sur tous les plateaux tls, etc. Bref, le nouveau gauchisme qui n'a plus rien  voir avec les trotskysmes, palo-stal' (oui, il en restait encore il y a 10 ans), et autres anarchismes que j'ai connus pendant les tudes. Ainsi que les drives du fminisme contemporain depuis la perce idologique de Judith Butler. Qui n'ont de plus en plus souvent de fministes que le nom et qui sont bien plus radicales que Butler elle-mme dont l'idologie demeure digne d'intrt.
> 
> Lire la polmique rcente entre d'un ct Fabiani, Bronner et Ghin (sociologie scientifique) et de l'autre Lahire (sociologie idologique).


Je n'ai rien compris.
Vraiment rien.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Je n'ai rien compris.
> Vraiment rien.


Bof...il y a les polmiques, les tudes thoriques, les observations....il y a le concret pour une personne donn,  la vie de chaque personne sur Terre.

Concrtement les femmes ont plus de droits actuellement que par le pass en France et dans quasiment tous les pays. Elles ont plus de reconnaissance dans le monde du travail rmunr. Elle ont plus d'opportunits galement ; elles ont plus accs aux tudes suprieures et autres formations professionnelles. Les violences faites aux femmes sont plus combattues. Etc. => Certain s'en plaint. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

Idem pour les trans, les homos ou les "personnes de couleur".

En tant qu'homme blanc, je ne me sens pas menac par ces avances sociales mme si elles ne me concernent pas directement.
Je n'ai pas l'impression d'tre un "ennemi".

Les femmes,  les homos, les trans ou encore les personnes de couleur ne me volent pas ma place : ils se construisent des places aussi confortables que la mienne. Et c'est trs bien ainsi.

----------


## micka132

> Les femmes,  les homos, les trans ou encore les personnes de couleur ne me volent pas ma place : ils se construisent des places aussi confortables que la mienne. Et c'est trs bien ainsi.


Je comprends pas le lien qu'il y a entre une femme, un homo, un trans et une personne de couleur.
Est-ce qu'on peut y rajouter garagiste, blond et vgan?

----------


## fredinkan

> Je comprends pas le lien


Un troll n'a jamais de lien concret entre les points ou ide de ses posts.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Un troll n'a jamais de lien concret entre les points ou ide de ses posts.


Troll peut tre. 
Mais pour le coup il y a un lien.
Madmac indiquait que ces groupes ont en commun leur ennemi : Le mle blanc.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Je comprends pas le lien qu'il y a entre une femme, un homo, un trans et une personne de couleur.
> Est-ce qu'on peut y rajouter garagiste, blond et vgan?


Voir message de Madmac # 199

----------


## Madmac

> Et depuis l'arrive de "l'homme blanc" tout vas bien pour les amrindiens...


Avec ce qu'ils reoivent ils devraient mieux vivre que quelqu'un sur l'aide social. Ils en reoivent plus. Ils ne paient aucunes taxes, ni d'impts, tous les permis sont gratuits. Et personne ne fait pression pour qu'ils travaillent.

Pour cette raison beaucoup de Canadiens vrifient leur origine pour ce prvaloir de leur avantages. Et rien ne leur forcent de vivre sur des rserves. Leur problme vient de la corruption des chefs amrindiens, pas de la gnrosit des blancs. Et pour ta gouverne, il y a plus de descendant amrindiens qui vivent  lextrieur des rserves. Et j'ai oublier d'ajouter qu'il est impossible de saisir les biens personnels d'un Amrindien.

----------


## Madmac

> Petite piste de rflexion: et si le fait qu'ils taient musulmans n'avaient que peu/pas (j'suis sympa, je mets un "peu") de rapport? par exemple, si le fait qu'ils soient tous manchots, chauves, friss ou conducteur de Renaud Mgane pouvaient entrer en compte; aprs tout, l'histoire ne nous le dit pas. Et du coup, compltement au pif, si ils appartenaient  la classe de la population la plus dfavorise? C'est vrai que le coran pousse certainement plus au vol que la pauvret, a tombe sous le sens.
> 
> Je pense qu'il faut faire attention avec ce genre de raccourci. Comparons ce qui est comparable.


Aucun raccourci: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zak%C3%A2t

La Zakat sert de justification au vol des Chrtiens.

----------


## Madmac

> Bah a avancera quand les gens auront des arguments et/ou des tudes un tant soit peu srieuses... 
> 
> Le mec vient nous dire qu'il est contre les migrants car :


En bien  essaie de rfuter ceci:




Si tu use de raison, plutt qu'un sentimentalisme de gonzelle, Tu vas ralis

- Qu'on ne pas tous les accueillir dans nos pays
- Que mme si on les libre de leur dictature, cela ne n'amliore pas les choses (voir Irak, Libye)
- Que les interventions d'aide  l'tranger ne donne lien, si ses leurs habitants ne sont prt  changer leur culture qui est la cause de leur misre. (voir Afganistan)
- Et si tu regarde au del des tes ornires, tu vas ralis qu'ils n'y a que les Occidentaux qui se souci du Tier-Monde et de la pollution.et du climat, etc

La culte de culpabilisation, je l'ai abonn quand j'ai cess de mettre les pieds dans des glises.

Nous avons fournie l'instruction publique au reste de la plante avec nos missionnaires. Et des mdicaments pour rduire les maladie enfantines. Je dis assez !






> Y'a mme pas de raison conomique ou quoi que ce soit, tu veux dbattre de quoi dans ce cas l ? Je ne suis dj pas croyant, je ne vais pas aller m'engager dans une discussion avec un mec qui dteste les musulmans car Mahomet aurait fait (ou t) ceci ou cela...


Non c'est parce qu'ils croient que cela en fait un homme parfait. Je voudrais pas de quelqu'un qui admire un pdophile. Pas plus que quelqu'un qui admire un violeur, Pas plus que quelqu'un qui admire un voleur, Pas plus que quelqu'un qui admire un psychopathe. Beaucoup de monde voudraient vivre dans mon pays. Nous avons fait un endroit agrable. Nous avons le droit d'tre slectif.

Si l'islam leur pose un problme, ils peuvent changer de religion. Exiger qu'ils fassent preuve de cohrence n'est pas excessif, considrant ce qu'ils gagnent. Si ne partage pas les valeurs du coran et qu'ils persistent  rester musulman. J'ai droit de penser que ces gens sont malhonntes. Ce qui une raison suffisante de leur refuser la citoyennet. Afin je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais accept de me retrouver minoritaire dans mon propre pays. Apparemment les Africains et les Asiatique sont galement contre. Alors pourquoi devrions-nous faire exception ?

Quand les gens nous balancent des normits pareilles




> Le jour o tous les euro-amricains, les euro-asiatiques, les euro-africains et les euro-ocaniens rentreront dfinitivement en Europe aprs avoir pay des compensations pour les gnocides, les massacres, l'esclavage, les vols et pillages ; les euro-europens qui ont un problme avec l'immigration extra-europenne (mais qui profite directement ou indirectement des faits prcdents) pourront ouvrir leur bote  m*rde.


Et ce genre dnerie est trs dpendue sur les forums franais. Je suis convaincu que la France va payer trs cher sa gnrosit. Parce que cette rcriture de l'histoire ne peut distiller que du mpris.

*"Un peuple qui oublie son pass se condamne  le revivre."*




L'islam modr est dans la mme famille que les gteaux dites. Seul les ignorants y croient !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je comprends pas le lien qu'il y a entre une femme, un homo, un trans et une personne de couleur.
> Est-ce qu'on peut y rajouter garagiste, blond et vgan?


Je pense que a fait rfrence aux Social Justice Warrior des rseaux sociaux.
Aujourd'hui sur internet il y a une minorit bruyante qui vient faire chier tout le monde.
Si quelqu'un de connu partage une photo "premier barbecue de l'anne" un vgan hystrique va venir l'insulter la personne car manger de la viande c'est de la cruaut envers les animaux.

Aujourd'hui le systme est  fond derrire les "minorits".
Ils vont faire des reboots de film qu'avec des femmes (Ghostbusters).
Ils vont faire gagner un trans  l'eurovision ou en mettre comme prsentateur.
Ils vont faire des films contre le racisme, l'homophobie, etc, qui seront prim et tudi par les lycens.
etc.

Il y a la peur du bad buzz, le moindre dtail peut tre considr comme raciste ou sexiste et prendre des proportions norme :



Lord of the Flies to Oceans Eight: how Hollywood reboots are flipping gender

La libert dexpression recul,  cause de gens qui ne sont pas tolrant.
Aujourd'hui on ne pourrait plus faire ce que Coluche, Desproges, Les Inconnus, etc, on fait.

----------


## BenoitM

> Aujourd'hui sur internet il y a une minorit bruyante qui vient faire chier tout le monde.


Tu parles de toi l?  ::):

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Avec ce qu'ils reoivent ils devraient mieux vivre que quelqu'un sur l'aide social. Ils en reoivent plus. Ils ne paient aucunes taxes, ni d'impts, tous les permis sont gratuits. Et personne ne fait pression pour qu'ils travaillent.
> 
> Pour cette raison beaucoup de Canadiens vrifient leur origine pour ce prvaloir de leur avantages. Et rien ne leur forcent de vivre sur des rserves. Leur problme vient de la corruption des chefs amrindiens, pas de la gnrosit des blancs. Et pour ta gouverne, il y a plus de descendant amrindiens qui vivent  lextrieur des rserves. Et j'ai oublier d'ajouter qu'il est impossible de saisir les biens personnels d'un Amrindien.


Si tu rsumes les consquences des colonisations britannique et franaise notamment, dans l'actuel Canada, par les aides sociales reus par les descendants des survivants amrindiens  : je ne peux rien pour toi.

Point godwin pour illustrer mon propos.
Les restitutions / compensations / indemnisations / excuses / etc. reus par les survivants de la shoah et/ou leurs descendants n'effacent pas l'horreur qu'ont t les massacres / vols / etc. commis  l'encontre de juifs. Cela n'efface pas le fait que ces massacres / vols aient servi le rgime nazis. Cela n'efface pas le fait que ces massacres / vols aient permis l'enrichissement de certains allemands,  franais. Etc.

Lors des guerres perptres pour la cration de colonies britanniques ou franaises en Amrique du Nord  (comme ailleurs) : Des gnocides ont t commis , des pillages perptrs, des travaux forcs organiss, des tortures et viols commis, des organisations socitales ou culturelles brises, etc.

Alors qu'aujourd'hui un homme blanc ; vivant au Canada et donc soit descendant de colons, soit descendant d'immigrs, soit immigr lui mme ; soit contre l'immigration, je trouve cela ridicule et pitoyable.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Aucun raccourci: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zak%C3%A2t
> 
> La Zakat sert de justification au vol des Chrtiens.


Et alors ? 
La bible a bien servi de justification  l'esclavage.
Dans les livres "saints" crits par des hommes , on trouve tout ce que l'on veut.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu parles de toi l?


Non, moi je ne ragis pas sur les rseaux sociaux.
Et surtout ici je suis seul, je ne fais pas partie d'un rseau, personne ne viendra soutenir mes ides.
Je suis  lexact oppos des SJW. (dis comme a, a fait un peu "les 2 cts de la mme pice" mais en ralit pas du tout).
Moi c'est un peu "seul contre tous" eux c'est "tous contre un".
C'est pour a je cherche  viter de les provoquer, ils ont le pouvoir de nuisance, je ne veux pas avoir de problme avec eux.

Mais bon ils divisent les gens et c'est pas gentil  ::(: 
Moi j'ai des valeurs plus universelle  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi j'ai des valeurs plus universelle


C'est vrai ! La connerie est universelle !  ::mouarf::

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Je pense que a fait rfrence aux Social Justice Warrior des rseaux sociaux.


Au lieu de penser, tu aurais aussi pu lire ma rponse juste en dessous hein  ::weird::

----------


## Gooby

> Aucun raccourci: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zak%C3%A2t
> 
> La Zakat sert de justification au vol des Chrtiens.


Tu as lu la page wikipdia que tu as li...?

----------


## Zirak

Lu, je ne sais pas, mais comprise c'est sr que non. 

Pour ma part, c'est le plus beau spcimen jamais observ sur ce forum, jamais vu de justification aussi pourries. Alors bon, je veux bien tre ouvert d'esprit, et dbattre avec des gens qui n'ont pas les mmes ides que moi, mais il y a des limites. Mme le peu de gens que je connais qui votent FN, (et pourtant, c'est dj pas les derniers  gober le moindre hoax qui passe), n'ont pas des arguments aussi bidons... 


Je ne vois mme pas l'intrt de discuter avec ce genre de personne, le mec dteste des gens  cause d'un mec imaginaire, et de pages Wikipdia qu'il ne comprend pas...  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> Troll peut tre. 
> Mais pour le coup il y a un lien.
> Madmac indiquait que ces groupes ont en commun leur ennemi : Le mle blanc.


Attention : madmac dit qu'une construction mdiatique, politique et idologique vise  faire du mle blanc (europen ou amricain hein) cis-machin, htro, l'oppresseur universel, et qu'il est forcment "privilgi" par naissance. Autant dire ce message passe trs mal auprs du pays rel, que ce soit l'Amrique profonde dsindustrialise et gangrene par l'pidmie dopiodes ou la France priphrique - des groupes sociaux pour le coup rellement marginaliss - surtout assen doctement avec un paternalisme bien puant par des bourgeois urbains, duqus, aiss au minimum, proches de la classe jacassante voire en faisant carrment partie.

Ce n'est pas encore ce que pensent la trs grande majorit des groupes cits par madmac dans son post, heureusement, mais aprs quelques annes de lavage de cerveau mdiatique, ou pire,  l'cole comme voulait le faire NVB, allez savoir. Mais c'est le message  la Caroline de Haas diffus par les groupes "fministes" les plus puissants et les plus mdiatiss. Groupes dans lesquels par ailleurs la majorit des fministes de terrain ne semblent pas se reconnaitre. "On" essaye de nous faire croire que l'homme blanc htro cisgenre est seul coupable de tous les pchs du monde avec de gigantesques moyens de propagande. Un projet qui n'a strictement rien de progressiste. Le progressisme, le vrai, c'est la position que tu soutiens dans le post que je viens de citer. C'est un projet qui vise  diviser la population. A diviser pour mieux rgner encore une fois.

Mon post que tu n'as pas compris tait simplement une gnalogie de cette idologie, ultra dominante dans les facs de socio, qui ose se prtendre "critique".

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Attention : madmac dit qu'une construction mdiatique, politique et idologique vise  faire du mle blanc (europen ou amricain hein) cis-machin, htro, l'oppresseur universel, et qu'il est forcment "privilgi" par naissance. Autant dire ce message passe trs mal auprs du pays rel, que ce soit l'Amrique profonde dsindustrialise et gangrene par l'pidmie dopiodes ou la France priphrique - des groupes sociaux pour le coup rellement marginaliss - surtout assen doctement avec un paternalisme bien puant par des bourgeois urbains, duqus, aiss au minimum, proches de la classe jacassante voire en faisant carrment partie.
> 
> Ce n'est pas encore ce que pensent la trs grande majorit des groupes cits par madmac dans son post, heureusement, mais aprs quelques annes de lavage de cerveau mdiatique, ou pire,  l'cole comme voulait le faire NVB, allez savoir. Mais c'est le message  la Caroline de Haas diffus par les groupes "fministes" les plus puissants et les plus mdiatiss. Groupes dans lesquels par ailleurs la majorit des fministes de terrain ne semblent pas se reconnaitre. "On" essaye de nous faire croire que l'homme blanc htro cisgenre est seul coupable de tous les pchs du monde avec de gigantesques moyens de propagande. Un projet qui n'a strictement rien de progressiste. Le progressisme, le vrai, c'est la position que tu soutiens dans le post que je viens de citer. C'est un projet qui vise  diviser la population. A diviser pour mieux rgner encore une fois.
> 
> Mon post que tu n'as pas compris tait simplement une gnalogie de cette idologie, ultra dominante dans les facs de socio, qui ose se prtendre "critique".


Parce que dans l'Amrique profonde ou la France priphrique , il n'y a que des hommes blancs ? Ces groupes (femmes, homos,  trans, non-blancs) n'y vivent pas ?

Il se trouve que dans la quasi totalit du monde les hommes ont /avaient plus de droits,  plus d'accs aux opportunits de travail rmunrs. Qu'il s'agisse d'hommes vivant  Paris / New-York ou d'hommes vivants en Amrique profondes, France priphriques, mtropoles en Asie, villes o zone rural en Afrique. Les hommes y sont / taient mieux lotis que les autres groupes incrimins. Quand je dis "les hommes" je veux dire la majorit et non la totalit. Et ceci relativement.

Il se trouve aussi que les personnes vivant au sein d'un pays puissants/riches/en paix ont plus accs aux opportunits de travail rmunrs, ont plus de droits que ceux vivants dans des pays faibles/pauvres/en guerre.

Il se trouve que la majorit des pays occidentaux,  prsent, sont riches et en paix par rapport au pays du reste du monde. Et s'ils sont en guerre, la guerre n'a pas lieu sur leur territoire national.

Il se trouve que depuis quelques dcennies les femmes, trans, homos et non blancs luttent pour avoir plus de droits, d'accs aux richesses, aux savoirs, plus de libert,  etc. => avec l'aide d'hommes de toutes les couleurs.

 prsent on a beaucoup de femmes diplmes, on a des pays mergents, la Chine est puissante, etc. Il y a donc plus de concurrence d'une certaine manire.

Certains veulent y voir un complot uniquement car ils ont peur d'tre "dclass". Ils veulent que cela soit les hommes blancs d'abord les autres ensuite.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Que ceux qui ont un problme avec ces propos le relisent et m'indiquent o j'ai trait les hommes blancs europens de sals gnocidaires/ voleurs/pilleurs/esclavagistes. Merci 
> 
>  moins qu'ils ne considrent que tous les hommes blancs europens profitent des consquences des colonisations europennes de peuplement ou autres et ont en mme temps un problme avec les migrations extra-europennes  travers le monde et en Europe en particulier. 
> 
> => Ce qui est faux. Ce n'est pas mon cas par exemple.


 1) Tu sous-entend qu'il y a une responsabilit collective des Europens indignes dans des vnements passs (les vols, gnocides, etc) auxquels ils n'ont pas particip exu-mme. Donc tu exprime la notion de responsabilit collective raciale.

2) Tu considre que tous les Europens indignes aujourd'hui ont profit du colonialisme. Hors, un examen des faits montre que c'est faux. Les pays colonisateurs ne sont pas aujourd'hui plus riches que les autres pays Europens, et les pays coloniss ne sont pas plus pauvres que les quelques pays comparables. Certains pays Europens ont t historiquement exploits par leurs voisins et appauvris au moment de la Rvolution Industrielle, aujourd'hui certains de ces pays sont parmi les plus prospres d'Europe (e.g. Finlande, Iceland) ou ne sont pas plus pauvres que leurs voisins (e.g. Slovaquie). La diffrence entre les diffrents pays issus des colonies de peuplement est galement frappante (compare le Paraguay et les USA). Du ct du Tiers Monde, la Malaysie colonise ne se porte pas pire que la Thalande non-colonise. Ils n'est donc juste pas raliste de blamer "l'exploitation coloniale" pour les ingalits actuelles. 

Pendant la Rvolution Industrielle, oui, certains pays ont profit de l'exploitation coloniale. Mais nous ne sommes pas des ouvrirees du textile dans le Lancashire en 1840 et les descendants de ces ouvrires ne sont pas plus (plutot moins, en fait) prospres que les descendants d'un eleveur de rennes Finlandais.

3) Tu reprsente l'Histoire de faons partielle et biaise, et ce de manire  inciter la haine contre certains peuples. Les "gnocides" (notion du 20me sicle qu'on ne peut pas appliquer anachroniquement), les vols, les pillages et l'esclavage sont loin d'tre un fait unique aux Europens. En fait, concernant l'esclavage, c'est spcifiquement les Europens qui l'ont aboli, souvent de force. a n'efface pas le fait que des gnrations prcdentes l'ont pratiqu, mais a marque les restes d'esclavage qui subsistent aujourd'hui dans des poches qui ont t, finalement, pas assez affectes par la colonisation. Et si on doit comparer les horreurs, je n'ai pas honte de dire que l'Empire Britannique tait plus doux et plus bienveillant que la plupart, sinon tous, les autres empires de l'Histoire. Tu prfres travailler sur une plantation de th ou te faire arracher le coeur par un prtre Aztque?

En conclusion, tu rgurgites des prjugs racistes dommageables  un moment particulirement sensible (attentats, etc).

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> 1) Tu sous-entend qu'il y a une responsabilit collective des Europens indignes dans des vnements passs (les vols, gnocides, etc) auxquels ils n'ont pas particip exu-mme. Donc tu exprime la notion de responsabilit collective raciale.


Dj je ne crois pas  l'existence de diffrentes races humaines. Je ne crois pas  la responsabilit collective.
Je tiens des propos forts pour interpeller. Je parle d'europens car je suis sur un forum o la majorit des intervenants le sont (il me semble).
Et j'ai tenu ces propos aprs avoir lu des dizaines et des dizaines de messages mprisants/insultants envers des hommes et des femmes.
C'est une chose d'exprimer son opposition  toute  migration extra europennes a en ait une autres de parler de parasites, de cultures qui ne se valent pas, de migrants tous criminels/violeurs/incapables/etc.

Les europens ne sont pas individuellement responsables des crimes commis dans le pass. Certains Etats/Pays europens le sont.
Quand l'Allemagne a pay des rparations de guerres aprs la WW2, cela ne veut pas dire que chaque allemand est responsables individuellement des crimes commis. Aprs je pense que chaque amricain (des USA)  a bnfici indirectement ou directement de la victoire des USA lors de la WW2 par exemple. Suite  cette victoire les USA ont pu ngocier des accords qui ont des retombs conomiques, une image de leader (oui cela profite  chaque amricain, mme au red neck) etc.




> 2) Tu considre que tous les Europens indignes aujourd'hui ont profit du colonialisme. Hors, un examen des faits montre que c'est faux. Les pays colonisateurs ne sont pas aujourd'hui plus riches que les autres pays Europens, et les pays coloniss ne sont pas plus pauvres que les quelques pays comparables. Certains pays Europens ont t historiquement exploits par leurs voisins et appauvris au moment de la Rvolution Industrielle, aujourd'hui certains de ces pays sont parmi les plus prospres d'Europe (e.g. Finlande, Iceland) ou ne sont pas plus pauvres que leurs voisins (e.g. Slovaquie). La diffrence entre les diffrents pays issus des colonies de peuplement est galement frappante (compare le Paraguay et les USA). Du ct du Tiers Monde, la Malaysie colonise ne se porte pas pire que la Thalande non-colonise. Ils n'est donc juste pas raliste de blamer "l'exploitation coloniale" pour les ingalits actuelles. 
> 
> Pendant la Rvolution Industrielle, oui, certains pays ont profit de l'exploitation coloniale. Mais nous ne sommes pas des ouvrirees du textile dans le Lancashire en 1840 et les descendants de ces ouvrires ne sont pas plus (plutot moins, en fait) prospres que les descendants d'un eleveur de rennes Finlandais.


On ne peut pas rejouer le pass, mais va savoir quel aurai t l'tat du Portugal aujourd'hui sans les impacts de son ancien empire colonial : Le Portugal aurait t plus riche ou plus pauvre ? 




> 3) Tu reprsente l'Histoire de faons partielle et biaise, et ce de manire  inciter la haine contre certains peuples. Les "gnocides" (notion du 20me sicle qu'on ne peut pas appliquer anachroniquement), les vols, les pillages et l'esclavage sont loin d'tre un fait unique aux Europens. En fait, concernant l'esclavage, c'est spcifiquement les Europens qui l'ont aboli, souvent de force. a n'efface pas le fait que des gnrations prcdentes l'ont pratiqu, mais a marque les restes d'esclavage qui subsistent aujourd'hui dans des poches qui ont t, finalement, pas assez affectes par la colonisation. Et si on doit comparer les horreurs, je n'ai pas honte de dire que l'Empire Britannique tait plus doux et plus bienveillant que la plupart, sinon tous, les autres empires de l'Histoire. Tu prfres travailler sur une plantation de th ou te faire arracher le coeur par un prtre Aztque?


Inciter la haine ?! Tu crois vraiment que les personnes qui ne sont pas contre l'immigration extra europennes en Europe (mme pour la partie illgale) veulent inciter la haine ? Quel serait mon avantage  ce que les gens se dtestent ? Je ne considre pas les autres comme de facto mritant moins que moi, donc je comprends les tentatives/actions d'hommes et de femmes pour amliorer leur vie. Je serai peut tre moi mme amener  migrer un jour par envie (pour avoir plus d'argent, pour pouvoir plus consommer) ou par obligation (pour fuir une guerre, pour sauver ma vie) et j'aimerai bien que dans ce cas tous les habitants du pays de destination ne me voit pas comme un sal parasite qui aurait du "se battre pour sortir son pays de la guerre et/ou de la misre" et dans tout les cas qui aurait du rester dans son pays.




> En conclusion, tu rgurgites des prjugs racistes dommageables  un moment particulirement sensible (attentats, etc).


  pfff. En admettant que je diffuse des prjugs racistes . Donc il y aurait plusieurs races humaines que l'on pourrait hirarchiser. Dans cette hypothse de classement o je place la race blanche  laquelle je serais cens appartenir ? En dessous ou au dessus des autres races ? 

Moments sensibles ?! Certains migrants traits de parasites viennent de pays en guerre, de pays o svit la famine  !

----------


## Madmac

> Et alors ? 
> La bible a bien servi de justification  l'esclavage.
> 
> Dans les livres "saints" crits par des hommes , on trouve tout ce que l'on veut.


Mais les Chrtiens ne pratiquent plus l'esclavage. Mais les musulmans continuent l'esclavage (traitement des travailleurs tranger en Arabie Saoudite) et lextorsion.

----------


## Madmac

> Pourrais-tu m'expliquer pourquoi comme souvent dans le cas d'homme ayant un problme avec l'galit des droits/chances pour les femmes, les trans et les extra-europens ,  un moment donn vous parlez de sodomie voir de sodomie d'animaux ?
> 
> C'est parce que vous pratiquez la sodomie que vous mprisez les autres humains n'tant pas un homme blanc (ou toute autre couleur differente de la votre) ou c'est votre mpris qui est  l'origine de votre obsession de la sodomie ? 
> 
> Je m'interroge vraiment.


Parce qu'un peuple qui trouvent que la bestialit est une pratique normal est un peuple de de sous-homme. Et que cela illustre trs bien les diffrences entre la modernit et le barbarisme.

----------


## Madmac

> Y'a mme pas de raison conomique ou quoi que ce soit, tu veux dbattre de quoi dans ce cas l ? Je ne suis dj pas croyant, je ne vais pas aller m'engager dans une discussion avec un mec qui dteste les musulmans car Mahomet aurait fait (ou t) ceci ou cela...


Tu veux des raisons conomiques: Donner la citoyennet  un mdecin asiatique est un meilleur investissement pour un pays que de l'offrir  un gorgeur potentiel du Moyen-Orient.  Les Asiatiques ne demandent pas de leur pays des lieux de culte. Ils ne remplissent pas les prisons. Et ils ne demandent pas de surveillance constante par les services secrets.

En terme, de retour sur l'investissement les musulmans produisent ,  tous coups, les pire rsultats.

----------


## Madmac

> Je comprends pas le lien qu'il y a entre une femme, un homo, un trans et une personne de couleur.
> Est-ce qu'on peut y rajouter garagiste, blond et vgan?


Le mouvement SJW ne te dis vraiment rien ? Pourtant c'est une plaie chez les Amricains.

----------


## Madmac

> Tu as lu la page wikipdia que tu as li...?


L'orthographe des mots arabes n'est pas stable (La jiza, djiza ou djizat1,), j'ai confondue cette taxe  l'autre. Le mot tait en question tait Jiziah





> Non-musulmans
> Illustration reprsentant des soldats juifs combattant dans les forces de Muhammed IX, sultan de Grenade, 1431.
> 
> Les non-musulmans, formant la majorit des population autochtones, avaient le statut de dhimmi et payaient la jizya, qui s'levait  un dinar par an. D'aprs Andr Clot, les dhimmis, juifs et chrtiens, payent au IXe sicle 3,3 fois plus d'impt que les musulmans39. Selon Youssef al-Qaradw, la jizyah na pas de montant fixe, il sagit dune petite somme dargent que les riches doivent payer, chacun selon sa fortune. Quant aux pauvres, ils en sont compltement exempts. Elle tait paye en contrepartie de la protection militaire offerte par la nation musulmane aux dhimmis. Alors, si la nation ne peut pas assumer cette protection, elle na pas droit  cette jizyah40. Le refus de payer cet impt avait comme rsultante la mort.
> Un Juif et un musulman qui jouent au jeu d'checs au XIIIe sicle en Andalousie.
> 
> Les conditions de vie des non-musulmans ont fait l'objet de nombreux dbats. Mara Rosa Menocal, spcialiste de la littrature Ibrique, considre que la tolrance faisait partie intgrante de la socit andalouse. Selon elle, les dhimmis, formant la majorit de la population conquise, bien qu'ayant moins de droits que les musulmans avaient une meilleure condition que les minorits prsentes en pays chrtiens. L'historien Serafn Fanjul souligne, au contraire, que cette tolrance a souvent t exagre par les historiens41. Pour Rafael Snchez Saus galement, cette vision irnique ne correspond pas  la ralit :  dans al-Andalus, il n'y a jamais eu de volont d'intgrer la population conquise dans un systme ethniquement et religieusement pluriel. Ce qui a t instaur c'est le moyen de perptuer la domination d'une petite minorit de guerriers musulmans orientaux et nord-africains sur la population autochtone 42.


En gnral, la version franaise est gnralement plus idyllique de la culture musulmane. 

Mais malgr tout on arrive encore  trouver des informations qui n'ont pas t compltement nettoys




> La jiza, djiza ou djizat1, suivant les transcriptions, (arabe : جزية ǧizyah API : [dʒizja] ; turc ottoman : cizye), tait dans le monde musulman un impt annuel collect sur les hommes pubres non-musulmans (dhimmis) en ge d'effectuer le service militaire. En taient exempts les femmes, les enfants, les personnes ges, les infirmes, les esclaves, les moines, les anachortes, et les dments2,3,4. En taient galement exempts ceux des dhimmis qui avaient t autoriss  porter les armes pour effectuer un service militaire5,6,7,8,9, tout comme ceux qui n'avaient pas les moyens de la payer6,10,11.
> 
> Le montant de la djiza tait habituellement fixe et annuel, dpendant de la capacit financire du redevable12.

----------


## Madmac

> Si tu rsumes les consquences des colonisations britannique et franaise notamment, dans l'actuel Canada, par les aides sociales reus par les descendants des survivants amrindiens  : je ne peux rien pour toi.


La colonisation par de Europens, n'est pas la pire chose qui aurait pu leur arriver. Ils auraient pu tre colonis par des musulmans. La colonisation aurait t nettement plus violente. Et leurs descendants ne vivraient pas dans le confort d' un pays moderne avec ducation de qualit et soins mdicaux de qualit. Au lui de cela, ils vivraient dans un pays merdique.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

Certains occidentaux aujourd'hui disent NOUS avons apport la "civilisation" dans certaines rgion du monde. NOUS avons interdit l'esclavage. NOUS avons envoy des professeurs, des mdecins, des ingnieurs, etc. dans le tiers monde. NOUS avons construit des infrastructures dans le tiers monde. Etc. Alors qu'eux personnellement n'ont rien fait de tout cela. Eux mme personnellement n'ont pas vcu durant les phases de colonisations.  Alors qu'aucun rfrendum n'avait t fait pour dterminer si chacun des peuples europens voulaient cela. Alors que s'il le pouvait ils auraient peut-tre empch les actions positives faites par des occidentaux en Afrique, Asie, Ocanie , Amrique lors des colonisations ou aujourd'hui.

Par contre suite aux gnocides et autres massacres, suite  l'esclavage, aux pillages / et autres exploitations honteuses qui ont t commis, aux vols de terre,  suite aux tortures commis : tout cela exactement dans les mmes phases de colonisations l oh non pas de NOUS. Il n'y a pas de NOUS avons profit  des nouveaux territoires acquis, des ressources vols, etc. Il n'y a pas de NOUS avons commis des crimes / des horreurs. Il n'y a pas de NOUS avons pratiqu l'esclavage. Etc.

----------


## Madmac

> Certains occidentaux aujourd'hui disent NOUS avons apport la "civilisation" dans certaines rgion du monde. NOUS avons interdit l'esclavage. NOUS avons envoy des professeurs, des mdecins, des ingnieurs, etc. dans le tiers monde. NOUS avons construit des infrastructures dans le tiers monde. Etc. Alors qu'eux personnellement n'ont rien fait de tout cela. Eux mme personnellement n'ont pas vcu durant les phases de colonisations.  Alors qu'aucun rfrendum n'avait t fait pour dterminer si chacun des peuples europens voulaient cela. Alors que s'il le pouvait ils auraient peut-tre empch les actions positives faites par des occidentaux en Afrique, Asie, Ocanie , Amrique lors des colonisations ou aujourd'hui.



C'est clair qu'ils ne dsiraient pas la modernit, puisque ds que les pays d'Europe ont quitter les colonies, ces pays sont redevenue TOUS des pays merdiques. 




Donc la situation actuelle de leur pays est le rsultat direct de LEUR choix. Alors comme disent les Anglais: Ils ont fait leur lit, alors qu'ils dorment dedans. Qu'ils restent dans leur pays et qu'il savourent les rsultats des leur erreurs.

Et pour ce qui est de la colonisation, le monde arabe n'a pas de leon de morale  donner ,  personne, aprs avoir piller, violer, dtruit l'Europe pendant prt de 9 sicles ...

P.S Le Canada est une ancienne colonie. Et ce pays est suprieur  n'importe quel pays africains. Ce qui dmontre que ce que la colonisation d'un pays n'est pas le facteur dterminant dans l'chec d'une socit, mais la diffrence de culture.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> ... blabla. ....bla...


Si tu en es capable, relis mon post en entier et essaye d'y rpondre.

D'ailleurs tu es un immigr ou un descendant d'immigrs ou un descendant de colons ?

----------


## Grogro

> Il se trouve que depuis quelques dcennies les femmes, trans, homos et non blancs luttent pour avoir plus de droits, d'accs aux richesses, aux savoirs, plus de libert,  etc. => avec l'aide d'hommes de toutes les couleurs.
> 
>  prsent on a beaucoup de femmes diplmes, on a des pays mergents, la Chine est puissante, etc. Il y a donc plus de concurrence d'une certaine manire.
> 
> Certains veulent y voir un complot uniquement car *ils ont peur d'tre "dclass"*. Ils veulent que cela soit les hommes blancs d'abord les autres ensuite.


En fait, tu ne crois pas si bien dire, c'est prcisment cela en fait. C'est le dclassement de la classe ouvrire blanche, qui a t plus brutal et plus rapide aux USA qu'en France. Et ce n'est pas une hantise, ce n'est pas une peur, c'est un fait avr. Nous, nous faisons partie de la classe "privilgie", ce qui reste encore de la classe moyenne : urbains, diplms, insrs dans le march du travail  temps plein, sans risque de chmage, sans risque de dclassement mme s'il est bien plus difficile pour notre gnration de fonder une famille que pour nos parents. Les hommes blancs non diplms eux sont foutus et commencent peu  peu  rclamer les mmes "privilges" que les minorits (affirmative action, reprsentation politique, identitarisme qui est le symtrique des political identities, etc.). 
Rajoute  ce tableau :

1/ La dmonisation de la virilit depuis le tournant culturel des annes 60, qui va de pair avec la perte de la valeur travail et la remise en cause complte de la place de l'homme dans la socit (dont le travail tait le garant de la stabilit du foyer). Ce  quoi on assiste est aussi une crise de l'homme en tant que reprsentation, de la virilit, de modle social, 
2/ L'immense majorit des femmes est naturellement hypergame (choix d'un conjoint dont le niveau social est plus lev que le sien), or les femmes sont de plus en plus bien plus massivement duques que les hommes (ce qui augmente par effet de bord la pression sociale sur les femmes diplmes), 

Et tu comprends  quel point la "white working class" que les amricains des mtropoles font mine de dcouvrir aprs la victoire de Trump est nique. La comptition sexuelle est devenue bien plus pre et il y a un ct "winner takes all". La situation est moins marque en France, mais c'est le mme phnomne en bien plus marqu dans les socits arabes en crise conomique (Algrie, Egypte - socits encore trs patriarcale contrairement  la ntre), comme dcrit par Kamel Daoud : https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/o...nde-arabe.html

Nous, nous sommes les mles alpha et bta et bien que massivement dviriliss, nous sommes les vainqueurs de la comptition sociale. Et nous sommes d'autant plus prts  laisser une part du gteau aux "minorits" que nous avons quelque chose  partager.

Pour la guerre des sexes, tu devrais t'intresser au no-fminisme contemporain inspir de Butler et  leur pendant symtrique la communaut "red pill"/men going their own way/sexodus. Il y a beaucoup de nihilisme dans chacun de ces mouvements, mais c'est important d'en comprendre les fondements anthropologiques et la sociologie de ces mouvements sans juger a priori.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> En fait, tu ne crois pas si bien dire, c'est prcisment cela en fait. C'est le dclassement de la classe ouvrire blanche, qui a t plus brutal et plus rapide aux USA qu'en France. Et ce n'est pas une hantise, ce n'est pas une peur, c'est un fait avr. Nous, nous faisons partie de la classe "privilgie", ce qui reste encore de la classe moyenne : urbains, diplms, insrs dans le march du travail  temps plein, sans risque de chmage, sans risque de dclassement mme s'il est bien plus difficile pour notre gnration de fonder une famille que pour nos parents. Les hommes blancs non diplms eux sont foutus et commencent peu  peu  rclamer les mmes "privilges" que les minorits (affirmative action, reprsentation politique, identitarisme qui est le symtrique des political identities, etc.). 
> Rajoute  ce tableau :
> 
> 1/ La dmonisation de la virilit depuis le tournant culturel des annes 60, qui va de pair avec la perte de la valeur travail et la remise en cause complte de la place de l'homme dans la socit (dont le travail tait le garant de la stabilit du foyer),
> 2/ L'immense majorit des femmes est naturellement hypergame (choix d'un conjoint dont le niveau social est plus lev que le sien), or les femmes sont de plus en plus bien plus massivement duques que les hommes (ce qui augmente par effet de bord la pression sociale sur les femmes diplmes), 
> 
> Et tu comprends  quel point la "white working class" que les amricains des mtropoles font mine de dcouvrir aprs la victoire de Trump est nique. La comptition sexuelle est devenue bien plus pre et il y a un ct "winner takes all". La situation est moins marque en France, mais c'est le mme phnomne en bien pire dans les socits arabes en crise conomique (Algrie, Egypte), comme dcrit par Kamel Daoud : https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/o...nde-arabe.html
> 
> Nous, nous sommes les mles alpha et bta et bien que massivement dviriliss, nous sommes les vainqueurs de la comptition sociale. Et nous sommes d'autant plus prts  laisser une part du gteau aux "minorits" que nous avons quelque chose  partager.
> ...


Non, ils ne sont pas "declasss". Ils sont en conccurence avec d'autres ouvriers  bas cot dans le monde ou dans le pays o ils habitent, ils subissent les effets de l'automatisation / de la robotisation. Ils subissent la fermeture d'usines, l'importation etc. Ces "hommes, ouvriers blancs" auraient t des noirs ou des femmes les changements n'auraient pas t diffrents. 

En quoi les hommes blancs non diplms sont plus fichus que les noirs non diplms, que les arabes non diplms, que les femmes non diplms ? Moi je suis pour la discrimination positive dans certains cas et pour une certaine dure. D'ailleurs il y a, il me semble, aux USA des actions de ce types pour les pauvres. Aprs si certains militent pour la cration de mesures spcifiques pour les "hommes blancs", il faudrait  d'abord qu'ils expliquent en quoi le fait d'tre un homme blanc  a t en leur dfaveur, en quoi le fait d'tre un homme blanc augmente leur difficult d'accs aux tudes /  l'emploi / ou autres.

Point 1/Ce n'est pas le travail qui est le garant de la stabilit du foyer. D'ailleurs certaines familles de rentiers, o personnes ne travaillent, sont trs stables. Oui, par contre la prsence de revenus ou d'apport rgulier de revenus aide  la "stabilit" d'une famille. En quoi le fait que les femmes notamment participent  apporter ces revenus serait un problme dans la stabilit d'une famille ?  

Point 2/ Oui, et alors. Les choix individuels devraient tre interdits dans ce domaine parce que les hommes pauvres ont plus de difficults  "attirer" une compagne?

La misre sexuelle des hommes du monde arabe est organis par les hommes du monde arabe en partie. D'ailleurs pour le coup ils ne sont pas des  "hommes blancs dclasss" donc ne devraient pas faire parti des victimes du nouveau complot, non ? 

Je ne suis pas dvirilis. Si c'est que tu ressens, je suis triste pour toi. Oui, je n'aurai pas les mmes rapports avec mon ventuelle future femme, que mon grand-pre, ou mon arrire grand-pre avec la leur. Mais c'est tant mieux. Je souhaite avoir une campagne pour l'aimer,  pour partager des moments heureux, pour qu'on s'entraide, pour fonder une famille. Je ne suis pas  la recherche d'une servante plutt jolie qui prendra soin de ma maison,  mettra mes enfants au monde, puis prendra soin de moi devenu vieux . Je ne souhaite pas avoir des rapports de force avec mes proches.

Gagner la comptition sociale. Bof, j'ai plutt l'impression d'avoir eu de la chance de me trouver dans un assez bon endroit  un moment donn. Il n'y a pas un gteau  partager. Il y des gteaux "cologiques"  produire. Je ne vois pas des minorits, je vois des hommes et des femmes qui ne mritent   pas de facto moins que moi. Mon boulot je ne l'ai pas cr,  si ma bote dcide d'embaucher un indien en Inde  ma place; je militerai, si possible, conte la rglementation qui rends cela possible / rentable pour ma bote. Je serai en colre/dpit. Mais je n'irai pas dire que je suis "dclass" et insulter les indiens.

Il n'y a pas de guerre des sexes. Il y a des avances sociales pour les femmes et des hommes qui ne l'acceptent pas. D'ailleurs ces avances sont galement critiques par certaines femmes qui n'acceptent pas le changement.

C'est comme tes propos sur les femmes hypergames, tu veux  quoi que les femmes soient exclues du mondes du travail rmunrs afin que les femmes soient  (sauf cas d'hritage) toutes plus pauvres que les hommes? Ainsi avoir un mari sera le seul moyen pour une femme d'avoir accs  des revenus comme dans le pass / ou comme dans certaines rgions du monde. C'est sr qu'avoir une femme  (et des enfants) qui dpendent entirement pour manger d'un homme rend ce dernier important, indispensable. Certains hommes veulent cette situation. En Occident au moins pour cela ils doivent trouver des femmes qui partagent cette vision de choses, qui veulent bien de cette organisation de famille. Ils ne peuvent pas l'imposer, je ne les considre pas pour autant moins viril.

----------


## Grogro

Je ne veux rien du tout. Mes valeurs sont mme plus proches des tiennes que de celles de la classe ouvrire blanche (forcment : urbain, diplm, relativement progressiste, plutt dmocrate, modrment libral). D'autant plus que cette crise de la masculinit, nous l'avons dpasse et nous avons cr d'autres modles. Je te dis juste quelles sont les perceptions, les valeurs et la ralit du dclassement de la classe ouvrire blanche. Ou plutt de l'ancienne classe ouvrire. 

Maintenant libre  toi de te voiler pudiquement les yeux, pire de leur cracher  la gueule ton mpris de classe. C'est juste comme a qu'on se retrouve avec un FN  21% au premier tour, 34% au second tour. Qu'on se retrouve avec un Brexit et avec Trump prsident. J'tais comme toi avant, depuis j'ai compris.

Encore une fois quand on parle de faits de socit, ce qui est primordial, ce sont les perceptions.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Je ne veux rien du tout. Mes valeurs sont mme plus proches des tiennes que de celles de la classe ouvrire blanche (forcment : urbain, diplm, relativement progressiste, plutt dmocrate, modrment libral). D'autant plus que cette crise de la masculinit, nous l'avons dpasse et nous avons cr d'autres modles. Je te dis juste quelles sont les perceptions, les valeurs et la ralit du dclassement de la classe ouvrire blanche. Ou plutt de l'ancienne classe ouvrire. 
> 
> Maintenant libre  toi de te voiler pudiquement les yeux, pire de leur cracher  la gueule ton mpris de classe. C'est juste comme a qu'on se retrouve avec un FN  21% au premier tour, 34% au second tour. Qu'on se retrouve avec un Brexit et avec Trump prsident. J'tais comme toi avant, depuis j'ai compris.
> 
> Encore une fois quand on parle de faits de socit, ce qui est primordial, ce sont les perceptions.


Bah si considrer qu'un ouvrier euro-amricain n'est pas plus mal loti qu'une ouvrire amricaine ou un ouvrier afro-amricain c'est leur cracher  la figure. Bah bon OK hein.

Tu le dis toi mme, mme en tant diplm, urbain, etc. Tu as/auras plus de difficults  fonder une famille que tes parents. Es tu dclass ? 
Moi je trouve que le monde change c'est tout. Depuis le brexit la situation de la classe populaire anglaise est meilleure ? 

Tu as compris quoi ?  Je suis peut tre lent...pourrais-tu m'expliquer ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Bah si considrer qu'un ouvrier euro-amricain n'est pas plus mal loti qu'une ouvrire amricaine ou un ouvrier afro-amricain c'est leur cracher  la figure. Bah bon OK hein.


Ben si en fait, il est plus mal loti. Et le nier est effectivement assez mprisant de ta part.

Pour s'en tenir au genre, les femmes gagnent plus que les hommes jusqu' ce qu'elles fassent des enfants (ce qui dans notre socit est un choix). Plus de femmes que d'hommes suivent des tudes universitaires. 83% des SDF sont des hommes. Je pourrais continuer...

Tout a a une explication simple: on a donn la priorit aux femmes, literalement pour les logements, par des bourses spcifiques, des programmes d'admission aux universits et de recrutement en entreprise spcifiques, des prix-concours, etc. Et a a march, tout simplement.  Pour la gnration Y, toutes choses gales par ailleurs, tre une femme est un avantage par rapport aux hommes.

Je parle du genre, mais une analyse similaire tient pour les autres catgories o une priorit est faite. La catgorie sociale qui russit le moins bien aux tudes suprieures, ce sont les hommes blancs de famille pauvre. Ils se prennent la double peine, famille pauvre et catgorie non-prioritaire. Vulgairement parlant, ils se font enculer par tout le monde. Alors ils ne sont pas contents. Leopold Sedar Senghor disait que "les racistes sont des gens qui se trompent de colre". Mais ne sous-stime pas  quel point la colre de la classe ouvrire blanche est lgitime.



> Tu le dis toi mme, mme en tant diplm, urbain, etc. Tu as/auras plus de difficults  fonder une famille que tes parents. Es tu dclass ?


Le monde est plus ingalitaire et les socits Occidentales sont sur le dclin. Dans beaucoup de pays, la classe moyenne a progress. Mais ils n'ont pas une gnration dore qui avait 18 ans en 1968 et jouit aux dpens des autres, aussi.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Ben si en fait, il est plus mal loti. Et le nier est effectivement assez mprisant de ta part.
> 
> Pour s'en tenir au genre, les femmes gagnent plus que les hommes jusqu' ce qu'elles fassent des enfants (ce qui dans notre socit est un choix). Plus de femmes que d'hommes suivent des tudes universitaires. 83% des SDF sont des hommes. Je pourrais continuer...
> 
> Tout a a une explication simple: on a donn la priorit aux femmes, literalement pour les logements, par des bourses spcifiques, des programmes d'admission aux universits et de recrutement en entreprise spcifiques, des prix-concours, etc. Et a a march, tout simplement.  Pour la gnration Y, toutes choses gales par ailleurs, tre une femme est un avantage par rapport aux hommes.
> 
> Je parle du genre, mais une analyse similaire tient pour les autres catgories o une priorit est faite. La catgorie sociale qui russit le moins bien aux tudes suprieures, ce sont les hommes blancs de famille pauvre. Ils se prennent la double peine, famille pauvre et catgorie non-prioritaire. Vulgairement parlant, ils se font enculer par tout le monde. Alors ils ne sont pas contents. Leopold Sedar Senghor disait que "les racistes sont des gens qui se trompent de colre". Mais ne sous-stime pas  quel point la colre de la classe ouvrire blanche est lgitime.
> 
> Le monde est plus ingalitaire et les socits Occidentales sont sur le dclin. Dans beaucoup de pays, la classe moyenne a progress. Mais ils n'ont pas une gnration dore qui avait 18 ans en 1968 et jouit aux dpens des autres, aussi.


En quoi un afro-amricain ouvrier est mieux loti qu'un euro-amricain ouvrier ?
Explique-moi.
Si ton explication c'est qu'ils vivent  prsent les mmes difficults (aux USA les afro-amricain ayant en plus le risque d'tre victime de racisme) alors qu'avant l'euro-amricain avait quelques avantages.  Cela me fera rire d'horreur.

On n'a pas donn la priorit aux femmes. On a mis en place des choses pour rduire l'cart existant. Ce n'est pas la mme chose. Ce n'est pas par exemple  parce que la discrimination positive est faite pour que certains afro-amricains accdent aux tudes suprieures que l'on peut affirmer qu'on a donn la priorit aux afro-amricains aux USA.

Les bourses spciales et autres concours spciaux ne concernent que quelques centaines d'individus par an.
Le reste des lves, tudiants, demandeurs d'emploi, etc. passent par le mme parcours d'apprentissage et de slection. Moi qui ait suivi un pourcours scolaire gnral et des tudes universitaires gnraliste (dans des tablissements  lambda), je ne vois pas en quoi les filles / femmes que j'ai ctoy taient favorises par rapport  moi.

D'ailleurs des tudes sociologiques ont-elles t menes pour expliquer pourquoi les femmes  (dans certains endroits) font plus d'tudes que les hommes ?  Les parents mettent des btons dans les roues de leurs fils ? Les valuations ne sont pas quitables et justes ? 

La classe ouvrire blanche a des revendications lgitimes. Oui, comme tous les groupes sociaux.
Par contre je ne crois pas qu'on a retir le pain de la bouche des euro-amricains  pour le donner  des femmes et  des afro-amricains ou autres latino-amricains
Toi et d'autres veulent absolument opposer des groupes.
Moi je pense qu'un euro-amricain de la classe ouvrire peut avoir des soeurs, femme, cousines , amies qui vivent les mmes difficults qu'eux. Ces femmes des milieux populaires  dans leur grande majorit n'auront jamais accs aux tudes suprieures et autres parcours d'excellence. Et je ne vois pas comment elles pourraient gagner plus que des hommes. 

Sinon les femmes ont des enfants avec des hommes hein : Gnralement car ils ont fait ce choix.

----------


## andthetimetakesoff

> Le monde est plus ingalitaire et les socits Occidentales sont sur le dclin. Dans beaucoup de pays, la classe moyenne a progress. Mais ils n'ont pas une gnration dore qui avait 18 ans en 1968 et jouit aux dpens des autres, aussi.


Le monde est plus ingalitaire entre pays riches et pays pauvres ou entre pauvres et riches dans des pays. Le niveau de vie a augment dans bcp de pays. Et bcp de pauvres vivent mieux qu'avant. 
Mme en France.
En attendant que la dette nous pte  la figure, les Franais vivent globalement mieux qu'il y a 50 ans. L'Occident n'est pas en dclin mais la croissance est moins forte.

----------

